# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gruaja në Islam

## Xhenneta-Morina

Prof. Dr. Bekir Topalo-lu

Xhenneti gjendet nën këmbët e nënës... Muhammedi a.s.

*HUTBEJA LAMTUMIRËSE*

Këtë hutbe në vitin 632 pas Isait a.s., i Dërguari i fun¬dit, Muhammedi a.s. pas falënderimit dhe lëvdatës që ia bëri Zo-tit, pranë rreth njëqind mijë musli-manëve tha:

Njerëz!
Dëgjoni mirë fjalën time! Nuk e dij, ndoshta me ju nuk do të takohem më deri në amshim. Njerëz sa e shenjt është kjo ditë, sa i shenjt është ky muaj, sa fat¬lum është ky qytet (Mekka), aq janë të shenjtë edhe shpirtërat tuaj, pasuria dhe nderi juaj që, gjithsesi janë të ruajtur nga të gjitha agresionet.
Ashabë!
Nesër do të takoheni me Zotin tuaj dhe do të përgjigjeni për të gjitha sjelljet dhe qëndrimet tuaja. Pas meje mos u ktheni në rrugët e gabueshme që të mos therreni me njëri tjetrin. Këtë emanet (porosi të fundit) ju të pranishmit ua përcillni atyre që nuk janë të pranishëm këtu. Është e mundur që fjalët e mia ti kup¬tojë më mirë ai të cilit i janë përcjellur se sa ai që gje¬ndet këtu.
Ashabë!
Kush është duke ruajtur ndonjë emanet, le tia kthejë pronarit të tij. Të gjitha fajdet janë asgjësuar dhe janë hedhur. Por bazën e borxhit duhet larë. Sduhet as të bëni zullum e as tu kthehet ai. Me urdhër të Zotit, fa¬jdeja tani në është e ndaluar. Këtë zakon të keq i ngelur nga koha e xhahilijetit (koha paraislamike, koha e injorancës) e hedh si zakon të keq. Fajden e parë që po e hedh është ajo e Abbasit, të birit të Abdulmutalibit (xhaxhait tim).
Ashabë!
Gjakmarrja e kohës së xhahilijetit është zhdukur totalisht. Gjakmarrja e parë që po e zhduki është gjak¬marrja e Rebijes, nipit të Abdulmutalibit.
Njerëz!
Sot djalli në tokat tuaja përgjith-monë e ka humbur fuqinë e ndikimit dhe të mbizotërimit ndaj jush. Por, përpos këtyre gjërave që ndalova, ju, po u pajtuat me djallin për disa punë që ju duken se janë imtësira, edhe më do ta kënaqni atë. Edhe nga këto duhet ta ruani be¬simin dhe duhet të frikësoheni.
Njerëz!
Do tu porositja të keni parasysh të drejtat e gruas dhe frikën ndaj Zotit. Ju i morët gratë si emanet nga Zoti. Nderin dhe pastërtinë shpirtërore i pranuat në emër të All-llahut xh.sh.
Ju keni të drejta ndaj grave e edhe ato kanë të dre¬jta ndaj juve. Të drejtat që keni ju ndaj grave janë që, ato të mos lejojnë që askush që nuk u pëlqen tua prishë çerdhen. E, nëse ajo pranon dikë në shtëpinë tuaj që nuk u pëlqen, ato mund ti detyroni të heqin dorë nga kjo gjë, madje edhe me një të rrahur të vogël. E drejta e gruas ndaj jush është që ti siguroni legalisht me ushqim dhe veshmbathje.
Besimtarë!
Po u lë një emanet të atillë që kur ta përqafoni nuk do të ngatërroheni fare. Është ky Kurani, Libri i All-llahut.
Besimtarë! Dëgjoni dhe mbani mirë në mend fjalën time! Muslimani është vëlla me muslimanin. Kështu, të gjithë muslimanët janë vëllezër. Askujt nuk i lejohet ta sulmojë të drejtën e bashkbesimtarit tuaj. Vetëm nëse ai vetë lejon një gjë të tillë, me dëshirë të veten.
Ashabë!
Mos e mundoni as veten. Keni ob-ligime edhe ndaj vetes.
Njerëz!
All-llahu i Lartësuar, secilit bartës të të drejtave, i ka dhënë të drejta në Kuran. Trashëgimtarit, nuk është e nevojshme ti leni testament. Në shtratin e kujt ka lin¬dur fëmija, atij i takon. Ai që fiton fëmijë nga marrëd-hëniet jasht kurore, i mirret e drejta e përvetësimit të fëmijës. Ata bastard-hues që thonë se nuk janë të babait të vet ose ai bukëpërmbysës që veç zotërisë së vet i përulet edhe dikujt tjetër, le ta gjejë mallkimi i Zotit, zem-rimi i melekëve dhe përbuzja e të gjithë muslimanëve. Zoti spranon nga njerëzit e tillë as falje, as të jenë gjykues dhe as të jenë dëshmitarë.
Njerëz!
Zoti është një. Edhe babai juaj është një. Të gjithë jeni bij të Ademit. E Ademi është krijuar nga dheu. Para Zotit është më i çmueshëm ai që çmon më shumë. Arabi nuk ka asnjë pri-oritet nga joarabi, përveç masës së re-spektit ndaj Zotit. Njerëz! Nesër do tu pyesin për mua. Çka do të thoni?
-Se nubuvetin (pejgamberinë) e Zo-tit e çove në vend, se e kreve dëtyrën tënde, se na këshillove dhe na le emanet. Kështu do të dëshmojmë (para Zotit). 
Pastaj Muhammedi a.s. ngriti kah qielli gishtin tregues të bekuar, më pastaj duke e lëshuar nga të tubuarit tha: 
-Jij dëshmitar o Zot! Jij dëshmitar o Zot! Jij dëshmitar o Zot!

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*PARATHËNIE*

Shekujve të fundit në botë ka ndry-shuar shumëçka. Shumë çështje nuk janë përmendur fare në të kaluarën ose, së paku, nuk u është dhënë hapësirë e du-hur, ndërsa sot janë me rëndësi, rele-vante dha janë çështje komplekse. Për zgjidhjen e çështjeve të këtilla, religjio-net dhe sistemet shoqërore kanë zhvil-luar dhe kanë shtruar ide të ndryshme dhe kanë bërë analiza sipas botëkup-timeve të tyre. Njëra ndër to është edhe çështja e gruas.
Në temën gruaja dhe e drejta e saj, në fillim në Perëndim, u hap një betejë e vërtetë. Në Evropë, sipas masave të zhvillimit ideor, në lëmin e të drejtave njerëzore dhe parimeve tjera, është thënë dhe shkruar shumë. Në anën tjetër, në Lindje dhe në vendet islamike, pa marrë parasysh të drejtat që Islami u jep femrave, ky “fajësohet” për shkak të disa, “mungesave dhe vlerësimeve të ga-bueshme”. Ndaj, filloi një luftë e njëjtë si në Evropë. Në rea¬litet gjendja në ven-det islamike ndryshonte nga ajo në Ev-ropë. Por, sëmundja e imitimit të çfarëdo lëvizjeje në Ev¬ropë imituesve u pengoi të vërejnë ndryshimet midis tyre.
As sot nuk është zgjidhur çështja e gruas. Ndaj, për këtë thuhet e shkruhet shumë edhe në Perëndim edhe në Lindje. Nuk është shkruar asnjë vepër në gjuhën turqishte që na e ndriçon kuptimin ob-jektiv të Islamit, lidhur me këtë çështje. Rinia e sotme intelektuale që shumë pak është e info¬rmuar me çështjen e Islamit, të vetmin informim mund ta marrin nga veprat jo objektive të Perëndimit, ku kanë vështirësi të mëdha të gjejnë re-alitetin në temën: “E drejta e gruas në Islam”.
Ja lexues të respektuar, veprën që keni në dorë, e shkrova sa për të plotësuar një nevojë të tillë. Tema krye-sore e veprës është “mënyra e kuptimit të çështjes së gruas në Islam dhe të dre-jtat që Islami ia jep asaj”. Përveç kësaj, veçanërisht në kohën e të Dërguarit a.s. dhe të të katër halifëve, përfshin edhe temën lidhur me çështjen e gruas në vendet e sotshme të Lindjes dhe të Perëndimit, si dhe gjend¬jen parais-lamike në siujdhesën e Arabisë dhe në vendet tjera të botës.
Në përpilimin e kësaj vepre janë marrë edhe citate nga “librat e shenjtë” të kohës paraislamike. Kështu na u dha mundësia të bëjmë krahasime dhe t’i shqyrtojmë gjykimet e pranishme në li-brat religjioze të Perëndimit, që kanë ndikuar thellë dhe kanë bërë kritika të ashpra në lidhje me çështjen e gruas në vendet islamike. Kur iu rrekëm kësaj teme, gjithnjë kishim parasysh parimin që, “realitetin të mos e vlerësojmë me masat njerëzore, por njerëzit t’i vlerëso-jmë me masën e së vërtetës”. Dhe, duke u nisur nga ky parim, u mbështetëm në burimet themelore të Islamit, që janë Kur’ani Famëlartë dhe Sunneti. Kështu të gjitha ajetet që kanë të bëjnë me gruan, i nxorrëm nga Kur’ani. E, duke i krahasuar të gjithë hadithet lidhur me gruan, dëshi¬ruam të japim një kuptim më të plotë për Islamin. U kon¬sultuam me juristët islamikë për argumentet e Kur’anit dhe sunnetit, dhe kur morrën mendimet e tyre të mbështetura në ar-gume¬nte, duke i pasë parasysh të gjitha sektet e njohura, zgjodhëm faktet të cilët na u dukën më bindëse. U ikëm disa ideve personale që s’kishin mbështetje në shpjegimin e komenteve dhe zgjidhjen e ideve, në mënyrë që deri në ma¬ksimum të ruajmë objektivitetin shkencor.
Burimet që shfrytëzuam në këtë vepër janë shpjeguar në fusnota ndërsa titujt e plotë janë dhënë në fund të librit. Nuk kishim qëllim t’i vërtetojmë realitetet shkencore e re¬li¬gjioze, dhe nuk iu dha vend asnjë qëndrimi përveç atij të ehli-sunnetit (atyre që pasojnë sunnetin). Për të gjitha vëre¬jtjet dhe kritikat që mund t’i bëhen kësaj vepre lidhur me çështjet e komplikuara që ngërthen libri, që më parë u falë¬nde¬rohemi.

“Zoti ynë, na bën që të jemi të gëzuar me (punën) e grave tona dhe pasardhësve tanë, e neve na bën shem-bull për të devotshmit.”

Prof. Dr. Bekir Topalo-lu
Universiteti Marmara
Fakulteti Teologjik Stamboll

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*I.
Gruaja nga aspekti i krijimit*

“Se askush nuk bart peshën e (mëkatit) tje-trit. Dhe se njeriut nuk i takon tjetër vetëm se ajo që ka punuar”. *
Krijimi i gruas sipas Biblës
Sipas Biblës  krijimi i nënës Havë ndodhi kështu:
“Atëherë Zoti, Perëndi e vuri njeriun në një gjumë të rëndë. Gjatë gjumit i nxorri një brinjë dhe vendin e saj e mbu-shi me mish.  Nga brinja që i mori nje-riut, Zoti Perëndi bëri gruan dhe ia solli njeriut. Kur e pa njeriu, tha: “Më në fund ja një tjetër nga gjinia ime - eshtra e nxjerrur nga esh¬tra ime dhe mishi i nxjerrë nga mishi im. Grua e ka emrin sepse nga njeriu doli.” 
Në Dhiatën e Vjetër, (Zanafilla: 3), nga druri i ndaluar i Xhennetit, gjarpëri e detyroi Havën ta lëshojë rrugën (e dre-jtë). Së pari Hava, pastaj me insistimin e saj, Ademi hëngrën nga pema e ndaluar. Dhe në freskun e ditës, duke shëtitur nëpër kopsht, kur dëgjuan zërin e All-llahut, Ademi dhe gruaja e tij, u fshehën ndërmjet drunjëve të kopshtit, duke i ikur ballafaqimit me Zotin. Kur e pyeti Zoti Ademin përse hëngri fruta nga druri i ndaluar, ai tha: “Gruaja që ma fale si shoqe, më dha (frute) nga ky dru dhe unë i hëngra”. Atëherë All-llahu iu drejtua Havës: “Do t’i shtoj mundimet e shtatzanisë, me mund do të lindësh fëmijë dhe do të jesh e lidhur me burrin tënd, e ai do të ketë pushtet ndaj teje”-E Ademit i tha: “Pasi e dëgjove gruan edhe pse të urdhërova të mos hash nga druri i ndaluar, ti hëngre, prej sot është e mallkuar toka për shkakun tënd...”
Fajin që Bibla ia ngarkoi së pari Havës e përmes saj Ademit, si mëkate të prindërve të parë, sipas besimit të tyre nga të gjitha anët bartet prej gjenerate në gjeneratë. Për këtë arsye të gjitha gratë e botës janë të njollosura dhe të gabue¬shme.

Krijimi i gruas sipas Islamit
Ajeti nga Kur’ani Famëlartë që flet për krijimin e gruas është si vijon: 
“O ju njerëz, ! Keni frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje (njeriu) dhe nga ajo krijoi palën (shoqen) e tij, e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra. Dhe keni frikë All-llahun në emër të Cilit përbetoheni... !” 
Në hadithin e Pejgamberit a.s. është thënë:
“Dëgjoni porosinë time, ndaj grave bëjuni të ku¬jdesshëm, sepse ato janë të krijuara nga brinjtë. Briri anën më të lakuar e ka pjesën e epërme. Po deshe ta drejtosh, ai do të thyhet, e po e le ashtu siç është, do të ngelë i lakuar. Dëgjojeni pra porosinë time për gratë!” 
Hadithi i lartpërmendur flet për atë se gruaja sipas natyrës është nervoze dhe si e tillë ajo nuk mund t’u përgji¬gjet të gjitha kërkesave të burrit. Për këtë arsye me të duhet sjellur në mënyrë gjentile, të mos nënçmohet dhe të pranohet ashtu siç është. Kjo mund të hetohet edhe në një hadith tjetër:
“Gruaja është si briu, nëse dëshiron ta drejtosh, ai thyhet, e nëse dëshiron të jetosh në lumturi, duhet të pa-jtohesh me shërbimet e saj.” 
Kur flitet për “drurin e ndaluar” në Xhennet, në Kur’anin Famëlartë rrëfimi u takon dy personave. Djalli, edhe Ademit edhe Havës u fali luhatje (dy-shim), i bëri të jenë të ndryshueshëm dhe i detyroi të shërbehen nga “Druri i ndaluar”. Madje edhe në suren “Ta-ha” (ajetet 116-122) është treguar se Ademi ishte bashkëbisedues i vërtetë i Zotit dhe person me përgjegjësi, meqë pranoi urd-hërin e All-lla¬hut madje edhe ndalesat. Ai ka mundur ta detyrojë Havën për një sjellje tjetër.
S’është gjarpëri ai që i bëri të dysho-jnë Ademi dhe Hava. Ai që i shtyu ishte shejtani. Fahreddin Raziu, në tefsirin e vet e mo¬hon rrëfimin për gjarpërin .
Feja Islame gabimin e prindërve të parë e shikon me një tolerancë të madhe. S’është ky ndonjë gjunah (mëkat) që nuk falet, s’është kjo ndonjë njollë për njerëzinë. S’është ajo siç është filozofuar në krishterizëm dhe siç është shpjegu¬ar në Bibël. Është e vërtetë se Ademi ka gabuar, por kërkoi falje.
“Ai ia fali (gabimin). Ai është Mëshirues dhe Pranues i pendimit.” 
Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
“Ademi dhe Musai a.s. (sipas të gji-tha gjasave në botën e amshimit) bise-duan. Musai tha: O Adem, ti je babai ynë. Ti na privove dhe na bëre pikë e pesë. Dhe na nxorre nga Xhenneti. E Ademi i tha: Edhe ty Musa, kur të pranoi All-llahu si bashkëbisedues, të dha vend të lartë. Me dorë të Vet ta shkroi librin. Si mund të më fajësosh për një cilësi të cilën All-llahu e ka shkruar dyzet vjet para se të më kri-jojë? Ja kështu Ademi e heshti Mu-sain.” 
Lidhur me gabimin e njeriut të parë, muslimanët kanë mendim krejt tjetër nga mendimi pesimist i të krishterëve. Largimi i Ademit a.s. nga Xhenneti dhe zbritja e tij në botë me urdhër të All-llahut xh.sh. është një bëmirësi. Me këtë bota nuk u mallkua, por iu mundësua që të banohet. U bë skenë e civilizimeve të shumta. Sa të dërguar i ka bartë në kurriz dhe i ka ruajtur. I Dërguari a.s. thotë kështu:
“Dita më fatlume në të cilën lind di-elli është dita e xhumasë, është kjo dita kur u krijua Ademi. Atë ditë u ven¬dos në Xhennet dhe pikërisht atë ditë u përjashtua nga ai. Edhe Dita e Gjyki-mit do të ndodhë ditën e xhuma.” 
Shejhu Ebul-Hasan Shazeli thotë për Ademin a.s.:
“Sa nder i sjell dëgjueshmëria për të cilën arriti të bëhet halif (gradë për rea-lizimin dhe përcjelljen e urdhërave të All-llahut në botë) dhe deri në Ditën e Gjykimit i mësoi pasardhësit si të pen-dohen.”
Qëllimi i këtyre të thënave nuk ishte ta arsyetojë mëkatin, por ta lavdërojë pendimin, e me të edhe kthimin kah Kri-juesi. 
Feja Islame me asgjë nuk e fajëson gruan e parë, nënën tonë Havën. Ga-bimin e prindërve të parë nuk pranon se përcillet mbi fëmijët e tyre dhe gjener-atat që pasojnë. Në Kur’an rreth kësaj thuhet:
“Ishin ata një popull besimtar. Erdhën e shkuan. Tërë atë që fituan është e tyre, ndërsa e juaja është ajo që është e juaja. Ju nuk do të përgjigjeni për veprat e tyre.”

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*II.
Barazia femër - mashkull, revolucioni Islam*

Deri në lindjen e Islamit, respektivisht deri në shekullin e VII gruaja askund në botë s’kishte kurrëfarë të drejtash. Pyetja, se është gruaja qenie njerëzore ose nuk është ishte temë diskutimi që i nxiti ligjëdhënësit dhe mendimtarët.
Ndërsa, në anën tjetër, feja Islame i erdhi në ndihmë gruas së shkelur. Të gjithë njerëzit, pa marrë parasysh gjini-në e racën, në momentin e lindjes janë të njëjtë:
“O ju njerëz, vërtetë Ne ju krijuam juve prej një mash¬kulli dhe një femre, ju bëmë popuj e fise që të njihe¬ni ndërmjet vete, e s’ka dyshim se tek All-llahu më i nder¬shmi ndër ju është ai që më tepër është ruajtur ( nga të këqijat), e All-llahu është shumë i dijshëm dhe hollësisht i njohur për çdo gjë.  “O ju njerëz! Kini frikë Zotin që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje (njeriu) dhe nga ajo kri-joi palën (shoqen) e saj, e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra. Dhe kini frikë All-llahun që me emrin e Tij përbe¬to¬he¬ni, ruajeni farefisin (akra-ballëkun), se All-llahu është mbikqyrës mbi ju”. 
Në Islam gruaja zë vend të jashtëza-konshëm. Pejga¬m¬beri a.s. kur solli be-simin e vërtetë dhe kur e shpalli atë, së pari i besoi një grua.
“All-llahu me Hatixhen nuk më dha grua më të vy¬e¬shme. Kur askush prej njerëzve nuk më besonte, ajo më besoi. Kur njerëzit iknin prej meje, ajo më ndihmoi me pasuri. Dhe Zoti mua më fali fëmijë, jo me gratë tjera por me të.” 
Gruaja, në të njëjtën kohë është edhe shehidja e parë e Islamit. Nëna e Amarit, Sumejja, qe martirja e parë e Is-lamit, u bë sakrificë e maltretimeve më të mëdha. Vetë kurejshët ate, të shoqin e saj Jasirin dhe të birin, Amarin, i veshën me rroba të hekurta dhe në rërë përvëluese i lëshuan të përcëllohen në diell. Kur i pa i Dër¬guari i All-llahut u tha: “Keni durim, familja e Jasirit! Vendi i juaj në ardhmëri është Xhenneti.” Dhe në fund, Sumejja plakë lëshoi shpirtin nën shtizat e Ebu Xhehlit. Ishte kjo shehidja (dëshmorja) e parë e Islamit. 
Sa shembuj të mirë tregon dhe Pe-jgamberi a.s. kur flet për dashurinë, mëshirën dhe respektin ndaj gruas. Ai thotë:
“Mua më është falë të më pëlqejë çdo gjë e pastër dhe e bukur në botë siç janë edhe gratë. Ndërsa mo¬menti më i lumtur i imi është kur lidhem në namaz.” 
Në kohën paraislamike arabët ndaj grave silleshin në mënyrë të vrazhdë. Shembull mjaft të mirë na jep një ngjarje e ‘Umerit r.a. që ishte i njohur me seriozitetin dhe rreptësinë e tij. Sa’d b. Ebi Vekkas thotë:
“Umeri një ditë kërkoi leje të hyjë tek i Dërguari i All-llahut. Tek ai ishin gratë kurejshite. Me të flitnin me zë të lartë dhe pyesnin për shumë gjëra. Kur e dëgjuan zërin e ‘Umerit, u ngritën dhe të shqetësuara filluan të fshihen. I Dërguari i All-llahut i dha leje ‘Umerit të hyjë brenda dhe u qesh ndërsa ‘Umeri iu drejtua: “O i Dër-guar i Zotit, si të bëri All-llahu të qe-shesh?”. Pejga¬mberi a.s. u përgjegj: “U habita me këto gra. Rrinin para meje. Kur e dëgjuan zërin tënd, shpej-tuan të fshi¬hen.” E ‘Umeri r.a. vazh-doi: O i Dër¬guar i Zotit, ti meri¬ton më tepër që para teje të jenë më të rezer-vuara, tha, dhe duke u kthyer nga ato, shtoi me nervozitet: “O ju armiq të ve-tevetes, prej meje po frikësoheni ndërsa nga i Dërguari a.s. nuk kini fare frikë. E ato thanë: Ti, në kraha-sim me të Dër¬guarin e Zotit je shumë i rreptë. Lidhur me këtë Pejgamberi a.s. tha: “Betohem në Zotin që mban në dorë shpirtin tim. Shejtani duke shkuar rrugës së vet, lakon rrugën (kur e takon ‘Umerin) dhe shkon në rrugë tjetër.” 
Derisa bota krishtere shekuj me radhë e llogariste gruan si një ndytësirë dhe nuk e lejonte të hyjë nëpër tem¬puj, një grua ia tregoi rrugën e drejtë ‘Umerit r.a., rrëfimin e të cilit e treguam pak më lartë. Halifi i dytë ‘Umeri r.a. një ditë, në Medine, në minberin e të Dërguarit të Zotit hipi dhe mbajti hutbe para të pran-ishmëve. Në hutbe ‘Umeri r.a. të pran-ishmëve u tha se kur të martohen, mos t’u japin shumë mehër (një shumë të hollash ose të mira materiale që bashkë-shorti i jep gruas në vetë aktin e ku-rorëzimit) grave të tyre. Një zonjë shtatëgjatë u veçua nga xhemati dhe iu drejtua ‘Umerit r.a.:
“O ‘Umer, nuk ke të drejtë kur thua ashtu”. Kështu i tha dhe si argu-mente ia tregoi ajetet e Kur’anit Famëlartë (en-Nisa 20, 21). Halifi u çu-dit duke shqiptuar “All-llah, All-llah, një grua diskuton me ‘Umerin dhe atij ia mbyll gojën...” 
Zakonet e gabueshme 
dhe bestytnitë elimi¬nohen
All-llahu rreptësisht ndalon vrasjen e fëmijëve të gjinisë femërore:
“Ju mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj duke iu frikësuar var¬fërisë, se ne ua sigurojmë furnizimin e tyre dhe juve, e mbytja e tyre është mëkat i madh.” 
Ai gjithashtu kritikon rreptë babanë i cili ndjen turp nga robërimi i saj (vajzës) në luftë, ose nga ajo se femra do t’i bëhet dikujt grua:
“Kur ndonjëri prej tyre lajmërohet me (lindjen) va¬jzë, fytyra e tij nxihet dhe bëhet plot mllef. Fshihet prej njerëzve për shkak të asaj së keqeje me të cilën u la¬jmërua (e konsideron bela, e jo dhuratë prej Zotit). Mandej, (men-don) a do ta mbajë atë, ashtu i përulur, apo do ta mbulojë atë (të gjallë) në dhe. Sa i keq është ai gjykim i tyre”. 
Kur përshkruhet frika e Ditës së Gjykimit, në Kur’an thuhet:
“Dhe kur të pyeten ato vajza të var-rosura të gjalla, për çfarë mëkati janë mbytur...” 
Në realitet edhe vajzën edhe djalin njeriut ia falë Zoti. Robi i All-llahut këtu nuk ka kurrëfarë roli. Veprat e Kriju¬esit nuk mund të jenë të turpshme e të këqia:
“Vetëm i All-llahut është pushteti në qiej e në tokë. Ai krijon çka të dojë; ai i falë femra atij që do, e i falë vetëm meshkuj atij që do. Ose u falë çifte, meshkuj e femra, por atë që do, e lë pa fëmijë (steril); ai është i Di¬jshimi e i Fu¬qishmi.” 
Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
“Ai që ushqen dy vasha deri sa të arrijnë në moshën e pubertetit, në Ditën e Gjykimit do të jemi së bashku kështu (dhe i bashkoi gishtin tregues dhe të mesëm).” 
Idhujtarët e Mekkës mendonin se me-lekët janë bijat e Zotit. Deri sa ata men-donin se vajzat janë krijesa të thjeshta, bijnë në kundërthënie të palogjikshme duke i kra¬hasuar engjëjt me Zotin. Përgjigje u dha Zoti në Kur’an:
“E Ti (Muhammed) pyeti ata (idhuj-tarët): A të Zotit tënd janë vajzat, kurse të tyre djemtë? Apo ne i krijuam me-lekët femra, e ata ishin dëshmitarë (kur thonë se me¬lekët janë femra)?! Vini re se si ata janë gënjeshtarë (kur thonë se engjëjt janë bijat e Zotit)”. A thua vaj-zat ai i ka bërë më të zgjedhura se djemtë?” 
Idhujtarët me një shikim të sëmurë meshkujt i kon¬siderojnë të vetët ndërsa femrat të Zotit. Një krahasim i këtillë në Kur’an quhet “ndarje e padrejtë” 
Barazia shpirtërore
Sipas Islamit besimi në Zotin (imani), fitimi i shpër¬blimit dhe i dënimit, (kon-form respektimit) të urdhërave dhe ndalesave të Zotit xh.sh. lidhur me botën dhe ahiretin (bota e amshimit), hyrja në Xhennet ose Xhehennem, në të gjitha këto midis gruas dhe burrit nuk ka asnjë dallim. All-llahu i është drejtuar edhe Ademit a.s. edhe Havës në të njëjtën mënyrë. Ashtu si hëngrën bashkarisht fruta nga pema e ndaluar, ashtu edhe u penduan bashkarisht. 
Gruaja dhe burri, i varfëri dhe i pas-uri, i ziu ose i bardhi, pa kurrfarë për-jashtimi në qiej e në tokë, Ditën e Gjykimit do të dalin para All-llahut xh.sh. veç e veç, si një rob dhe nuk do të ketë asnjë dallim. 
Zoti premton se kush beson dhe bën vepra të mira qoftë mashkull ose femër, do të kalojnë jetë shumë të mirë. E, duke hyrë në Xhennet, do të jetojnë në lumturi të amshu¬e¬shme. 
Gruaja e kurorëzuar, po s’pati filluar të besojë, burri i saj edhe po të jetë i mirë, edhe po të jetë pejgamber i Zotit, s’do të ketë kurrëfarë dobie. Shembull për këtë janë Nuhu dhe Luti a.s. të cilët ishin dy besimtarë të mirë të Zotit e në të njëjtën kohë ishin edhe pejgamberë, ndërsa gratë e tyre i tradhëtuan ata.  Nëse gruaja beson e burri nuk beson, atëherë vepra e keqe e burrit nuk do ta dëmtojë gruan; ai do të shkojë në Xhe-hennem ndërsa ajo në Xhen¬net. Shem-bulli është gruaja e faraonit në kohën e Musait a.s., e cila si përgjigje të sjelljes zemrake të faraonit kur u tha egjiptasve: “Unë jam zoti më i madh”  ajo i besoi Musait a.s. dhe luti Zotin: “Zoti im, më bën një vend pranë mëshirës sate në Xhennet dhe më shpëto nga far¬aoni dhe brutaliteti i tij nga populli mizor!” 
Kur’ani dhe gruaja
Nga aspekti i krijimit, besimit, lirisë së ndërgjegjës dhe jetës në botën e am-shueshme, kur ia caktojmë vendin gruas në Islam, duhet përmendur se përveç sures “en-Nisa” (gratë) ekziston edhe një sure me emrin “Merjem” kushtuar nënës së Isait a.s. Në Kur’an, në mënyrë shumë të përshtashme përmend emrat e nënës së Isait dhe Musait a.s.
Në Egjipt, faraoni, bijtë e izraelitëve i mbyste ndërsa vajzat e tyre i linte të jetojnë. Kur Musa a.s. erdhi në këtë botë e ëma e tij u shqetësua: 
“Ne, nënën e Musait e inspiruam t’i japë atij gji, e kur të kesh frikë për të atë hidhe në lum, e mos u frikëso dhe mos u pikëllo, se Ne do ta kthejmë të ty dhe do ta bëjmë atë nga të dërguarit”. 
Pas këtij urdhëri nëna, e cila e hodhi atë në Nil, derisa nuk mori vesh për të, kaloi çaste të dhimbshme e shqetësuese! Kur’ani e përshkruan ndjenjën fisnike të nënës kështu: 
“E zemra e nënës së Musait agoi e zbrazët...” 
Ndërsa në lidhje me Merjemen, sureja që mori emrin e saj shpjegon në mënyrë të jashtzakonshme sjelljen e prindërve. E liron Merjemen nga të gjitha shpifjet dhe aku¬zat. Kur’ani shfrytëzon shprehjen “Buhtanun adhim” (shpi¬fje e madhe) për akuzat e hebrenjve lidhur me siç shprehen ata prosti¬tucionin e Merjemes.  Përsëri në Kur’an shfrytëzohet në mënyrë më gjen-tile, në mënyrë letrare dhe në mënyrë më të lartë shprehja për Merjemen. Shembulli më i mirë për këtë është edhe sureja Merjem. Engjëjt bise¬dojnë me Merjemen: 
“Përkujto kur engjëjt i thanë: Oj Merjeme, All-llahu të dalloi ty (me be-sim e karakter), të pastroi (nga shpifjet hebreje) dhe të lartësoi mbi gratë e botës.” 
Gjykimi lidhur me botën
Nuk ka ndryshim as me barabarsinë as me dënimet që u bëhen burrit dhe gruas. Fajet e bëra kundër gruas, edhe sikur të jenë personalisht kundër saj ose kundër pasurisë së saj, edhe kundër nde-rit të saj, duhet të dënohen njëlloj sikur kundër burrit. Madje janë edhe disa raste që flasin në in¬teres të gruas. Nëse burri e akuzon gruan për prostitucion dhe nëse nuk ka argumente për të, do të dënohet për shpifje dhe deri në fund të jetës nuk mund të dëshmojë para gjyqit.  Në fenë Islame, njeriu pas pranimit të Islamit, po iu kthye ndonjë besimit tjetër dhe po nuk u pendua për këtë, dënohet me vdekje. Sipas Ebu Hanifes gruaja murt-ede (që prej Isla¬mit kalon në ndonjë besim tjetër) nuk ekzekutohet me vdekje.  Po qe e nevojshme të zbatohet kisasi (vdekje për vdekje, sy për sy), për një sulm ndaj trupit të gruas, (edhe nëse agresori është burrë), ky dënim do të aplikohet. Nëse është i nevojshëm dëmshpërblimi, këtu ekzistojnë raste specifike për gruan. 
Në rast se gruaja është fajtore, dëno-het njëlloj sikurse edhe mashkulli.
Udhëheqja me familjen, trashëgimia, institucioni i dëshmisë dhe tematika të ngjashme me këto, të drejtat e ndry¬shme midis burrit e gruas do të shqyrtohen në faqet e këtij libri që do të pasojnë.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*III.
Mendimet e disa dijetarëve të Perëndimit lidhur me të drejtat e gruas në Islam*

Stanley Lane-Poole thotë se:
“Atë që ka bërë Muhammedi për çështjen e ndry¬shimeve relevante në fa-vor të gruas, nuk e ka bërë asnjë ligjdhënës.” 
Ndërsa Will Durant, sa i përket gruas, shkruan: 
“Muhammedi i dha fund vrasjes së fëmijëve të gjinisë femërore tek arabët. Në punët ekonomike dhe juridike, gruan e solli në pozitë të barabartë me mash-kullin. Gruaja mund të mirret me çdo profesion ligjor. Mund të disponojë me fitimin e vet, mund të trashëgojë pasuri dhe me pronësinë e vet mund të udhëheqë si të dojë ajo personal¬isht. Muhammedi a.s. gjithashtu e ndërpreu edhe zakonin tek arabët që siguronte trashëgiminë e grave prej të jatit në të birin. Grave u pranohet gjysma e të drejtës trashëgimore të burrit.” 

Për barabarësinë midis gruas dhe bur-rit, profesori nga instituti islamik, Jasc-ques C. Risler thotë: 
“Në proçeset juridike gruaja është ngritur në status të barabartë me burrin. Prej atëherë gruaja filloi t’i gëzojë të drejtat për trashëgimi, të lë trashëgimi, dhe të punojë ndonjë punë ligjore.” 
Gaudefroy-Demombynes mendimin e vet e paraqet duke konstatuar se të dre-jtat e gruas në jurisprudencën isla¬me janë në nivelin më të lartë se sa në ligjet evropiane:
“Ligjet e Kur’anit janë në shkallën më të lartë në fa¬vor të gruas dhe sigu-rojnë, së paku teoretikisht, pozitë më të mirë nga ajo që gruas i sigurojnë ligjet evropiane. Gruaja islame ka të drejta për kapital të veçantë në tran¬sakcionet financiare. Ajo deri në fund të jetës dis-ponon me pasurinë që e ka fituar si dhu-ratë ose me trashëgimi, apo me mallin e fituar me djersën e vet personale. Edhe pse në realitet real¬izimi i këtyre të drej-tave është i vështirë, asaj i janë sigu¬ruar varësisht nga pozita e saj, ushqimi, stre-himi dhe ku¬jdesi për të.”
Filozofi frëng, Voltaire, thotë: 
“Vëllait tim turk, do t’ia thoja këtë: Feja jote më duket se meriton respekt. I falesh vetëm një Zoti. Je i obliguar që një herë në vjet pjesën e 40 të fitimit ta japësh si zeqat dhe, në ditën e Bajramit të pajtohesh me armiqtë e tu. Priftërinjtë tanë ndoshta më mijëra herë ju akuzojnë para botës se ndoshta e keni aprovuar atë besim, vetëm për shkak se ajo i ka pranuar kënaqësitë. Këta të mjerë e kanë gënjyer tërë botën. Feja e jote është fe mjaft bu¬jare.” 
I njëjti filozof për martesën me më shumë se një grua thotë: 
“Problem i vërtetë i priftërve tanë ishte me turqët mus¬limanë. Duke mos mundur që me ndonjë mënyrë tjetër t’u kundërvihen pushtuesve të Stambollit, ata filluan të shkruajnë me qindra letra kundër tyre. Shkrimtarët tanë që në numër ishin më shumë se jeniçerët, u munduan që t’i përvetësojnë gratë. Gjo-ja Muhammedi nuk e llogaritte gruan si qenie intelegjente. Gjoja në ligjet e Kur’anit të gjitha gratë janë robëresha. Se nuk paskan kurrfarë të dre¬jta ndaj s’kanë vend as në Xhennet.
Të gjitha këtyre gënjeshtrave, në fil-lim u besohej. Por, mjafton të lexohet sureja e III dhe e IV e Kur’anit dhe të zhveshen këto gënjeshtra.
Duket se pozita e gruas nuk është e keqe siç tregohej. Gjithsesi se si të krish-terë nuk do ta argumentojnë se secila fjalë e Kur’anit është e vërtetë. Por, s’do të themi asnjë fjalë kundër doktrinës që e shtroi Islami për Zotin e vetëm, All-llahun. Që të pushtojë tërë Lindjen, më tepër se shpata, shërbyen këto fjalë të 122  sureve: 
“Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një. All-llahut i mbështetet gjithçka. Nuk ka lindur e as është lindur. Atij asgjë nuk i gjason.”

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

Libri i parë


*GRUAJA DHE FAMILJA* 

PJESA E PARË
MARRËDHËNIET MES FEMRËS DHE MASHKULLIT
I. Prirja për seks
II. Martesa
III. Liria në martesë
IV. Çështjet tjera lidhur me martesën
V. Pengesat në martesë

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*I.
Prirja për seks*

“Kush dashurohet, ruan pastë¬rtinë e shpi¬rtit dhe vdes duke e fshehur da-shu¬rinë e vet, ai është martir.”
Muhammedi a.s.

Feja Islame pranon dhe predikon se secila grua e secili mashkull, njëri ndaj tjetrit ndjejnë simpati të madhe. Kjo simpati ka mjaft rëndësi për vazhdimës-inë e gjeneratave dhe ekzistencën njerëzore në botë. Njerëzit që llogariten si normal s’mund të paramendojnë t’i shmangen kësaj simpa¬tie. Njëri ndër as’habët, Sa’d b. Ebi Vekkas thotë: “Uthman b. Maz’un kërkoi leje nga Pejgamberi a.s. që të tërhiqet nga bota dhe t’u shmanget grave, por i Dër-guari i All-llahut nuk e lejoi. Po t’i jepte leje, ne do të sterilizoheshim”. 
Në ajetin e 14 të sures Ali Imran flitet për gratë si fak¬torin e parë, për të cilin njerëzit janë të lidhur me epsh.
“Dhe ne krijuam prej çdo sendi dy lloje (mashkull e femër) që ju të përkuj-toni...”  
Në tregimin për Jusufin a.s. thuhet si vijon: Zelihaja kur i mbylli dyert dhe kur u sigurua, iu afrua Jusufit, dhe kishte qëllimet e veta. Ndërsa Jusufi a.s. sikur të mos mbro¬hej me një fuqi hyjnore, për pak do t’i dorëzohej Zelihasë.  Simpatia e fortë dhe e ndërsjellë midis burrit dhe gruas, nuk është turp, madje nuk është asgjë e keqe. Islami e pra¬non njeriun, bashkë me të gjitha elementet e krijimit. Islami nuk premton se duke e tejkaluar krijimin, njeriun ta bëjë eng-jëll, as edhe duke ia rritur nevojat trupore që ta sjellë atë në niv¬elin e kafshës. Islami nevojat e organizmit të njeriut i kënaq duke i ngritur në nivelin e një qëllimi të drejtuar kah Zoti. Hadithet e Pejgamberit a.s. për këtë çështje janë mjaftë in¬teresante. 
“Bota është kënaqësi, ndërsa kënaqësia më e mirë është gruaja e mirë.”  
“Kush dashurohet e ruan pastërtinë e shpirtit dhe vdes duke e fshehur da-shurinë e vet, ai është martir.” 
Feja Islame i dënon nerëzit që i kërkojnë kënaqësitë e veta seksuale jashtë rrugës legale, e në anën tjetër, ajo ua tregon rrugën e drejtë. Gruaja që veten e ka lëshuar në stu¬hitë e seksit, si një epsh i fortë, i ka të tmerrshme, hilet, pispëllimet, dhelpëritë. Në suren Jusuf, hilet dhe dhelpëritë e grave, përmenden një herë nga goja e Azizit nga Egjipti dhe dy herë nga goja e Jusufit a.s.  Për këtë arsye Pejgam¬beri a.s. thotë: 
“Pas meje nuk u lash asgjë burrave, asgjë më të madhe se sa intrigën e rre-zikshme siç është gruaja.” ,

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*II.
Martesa*

“Martohuni me gruan e cila lindë dhe e cila e don familjen. Ditën e Gjyki-mit do të mburrem me ju para ummeteve tjera me numrin tuaj.”
Muhammedi a.s.
Nevoja për martesë
Rruga legale e kënaqësisë seksuale është martesa. Të ikurit nga martesa është rrugaçësi dhe shkas, që energjia me të cilën posedon njeriu të bëhet shumë e rrezikshme. Secili njeri ndjen nevojë për kënaqësi seksuale. Kjo, po nuk u re¬alizua në mënyrë legale do të kalojë në punë jo legale: onanizëm, homoseksualitet, marrëdhënie me fëmijë e me kafshë... Dhe shkak për të gjitha këto anomali të çoroditura është mos martesa. Kjo dhe mosplotësimi i nevojave sek¬suale për organizmin dhe shpritin e njeriut janë jo vetëm të dëmshme, por edhe të rrezikshme. Ikja nga martesa bazo¬het në shtimin e pronësisë, largimi nga obligimet dhe frika nga krijimi i familjes e cila shoqërisë do t’i sillte dobi. Po ua ktheu kurrizin virtyteve shpirtërore duke e trajtuar materjen si një gjë të shenjtë, do të teprohej, e shoqërisë do t’i merrej liria e pavarësia dhe do të bëhej rob i ep-sheve dhe shfreni¬meve të tepërta.
Duke e kërkuar ekzistencën, vazhdimësinë, njerëzit gjetën rrugëdalje me detyrimin e të rinjëve që të martohen. Në perandorinë Romake, institucioni familje qe luhatur për shkak të rritjes së numrit të beqarëve dhe të bredhjeve të tyre poshtë e lartë. Për këtë shkak, me ligjet që solli peran¬dori Augusti, secili ishte i detyruar të martohet me një per¬son sipas klasës që i takon, madje secili ishte i obliguar të ketë fëmijë. Kush nuk i respektonte këto dispozita ligjore, ballafaqohej me konsekuenca të rënda.  Njeriu që marto¬het dhe e don familjen e vet, din t’i dojë edhe njerëzit tjerë. Me siguri njohim shumë pleq të pamartuar të cilët janë ner¬vozë, të pacipë, zemërngushtë, të padobishëm dhe të dëm¬shëm. Turqët, kur duan të theksojnë mëshirën thonë: “Ty a nuk të lindi nëna, a nuk ke ti fëmijë...” 
Kur Musa a.s. ia la fisin vëllait të vet, Harunit dhe shkoi të marrë levhat (pllakat e shenjta), fëmijët izraelitë lëshuan rrugën e drejtë. Dhe, kur u kthye Musa a.s., shikoi gjendjen e mjerë dhe me zemrim e rrëmbeu të vëllanë. E Ha-runi iu drejtua vëllait të zemruar kështu: 
“O djali i nënës sime...” 
Kështu, duke e përkujtuar nënën si burim urtësie, dashurie e mëshire, ai e qetësoi të vëllanë.
Janë të njohura fjalët e mareshalit Pe-ten që ua drejtoi francezëve të cilët pësuan në luftë: 
“O miqtë e mi, neve na shkatërroi ahengu”. Dhe pati shtuar: “Kur t’i pe-shoni gabimet, do të gjeni gabime edhe më të mëdha. Nuk dëshironit fëmijë dhe braktisët jetën fa¬miljare. I lëshuat vyrty-tet dhe vlerat shpirtërore... Nga të gjitha anët kërkuat epshmëri...”
Gjykimet për martesën
Në Kur’anin Famëlartë ekziston urd-hëri për martesë.  Ky urdhër shkallëzo-het nga farzi (urdhër që patjetër duhet kryer) e shkon duke u zbutur, varësisht nga rangu shoqëror dhe nevoja seksuale. Në ajet gjithashtu përmendet shkaku i mosmartesës si rrjedhë e gjendjes finan-ciare, edhe pse Kur’ani na njofton se kur martohen dy të varfër, Zoti, do t’i ndihmojë: robi me marrëveshje se do të lirohet, personit të posamartuar që don të jetë i pamëkatë dhe atij që lufton në luftë të shenjtë, në rrugë të Zotit.  Në hadithet tjera thuhet: 
“Njeriu me martesë plotëson gjysmën e fesë. Për gjysmën tjetër le të frikësohet nga Zoti”  
“Po erdhi dikush te ju e jeni të kënaqur me karak¬terin dhe besimin e tij, të kërkojë vajzë, martojeni. Po nuk e bëtë atë, do të lind përçarja dhe in-triga. 
O i Dërguar i Zotit, thanë: nëse ai është i varfër dhe nuk i takon familjes bujare?
Nëse vjen dikush tek ju të kërkojë vajzë, marto¬jeni! -dhe këtë e përsëriti tri herë. ”
Në Kur’an për martesën legale përdo-ret termi “ihsan”, “ngritja e murit rreth e përqark, ruajtja e tij”. Kjo ngase secili çift me aktin e martesës do të mbrohet nga mëkati, nga sulmet epshore dhe nga rreziqet e jetës  Po kështu edhe marëdhëniet jo legale dhe prostitucioni janë quajtur “sifah”, që don të thotë rrjedhje - të dy palët, njëri tjetrit ia dëmtojnë lëngun jetësor. Spermën e shpenzojnë kot na¬sikoti. 
Duke e përfunduar temën lidhur me nevojën për martesë, të shtojmë edhe këtë se martesa dhe të disponuarit me fëmijë është rruga jetësore edhe e Pe-jgamberit a.s.. 
Ç’është martesa?
Martesën, për të cilën është fjala, do ta definojmë sipas ajeteve të Kur’anit. Ky s’do të jetë definicion juridik. Më tepër do të jetë përcaktim i qëllimit dhe e rezultateve të kurorës si dhe marëd-hënieve dhe sekreteve të lartësuara midis palëve në kurorë.
Në suren er-Rum, ajeti 21, lidhur me specifikën e kurorës ceket: Mashkulli (burri) te gruaja të gjejë qetësinë. Kjo qetësi sa është shpirtërore aq është edhe trupore si mbrojtje nga tronditja jetësore. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për gruan. Elementi i dytë është krijimi i dashurisë. Dhe në fund, sim¬patia midis dy gjinive. Specifika e tretë është virtyt që përmban çdo gjë. Në një ajet tjetër, duke iu drejtuar mesh¬kujve, thuhet: 
“...ato janë prehje për ju dhe ju jeni prehje për to.”  
Duke u bërë veshje për shokun e jetës, mbulesa mund të thotë pengim në rrugë të liga me zbulimin e epsheve të veta, si dhe plotësim të njëri tjetrit, natyrisht duke e ndjerë nevojën e ndërs-jellë.
Si shembull, nëse marrim një mollë dhe e përgjys¬mo¬jmë, atëherë kemi dy copa të njëjta molle, gjysma është gruaja e gjysma tjetër burri. Kur të bashkohen dy gjysmat, atëherë na japin njeriun. Në këtë mënyrë ata e plotësojnë njëri tjetrin. Pra, njeriu i pamartuar është “gjysmak” e jo i plotë.
Për regjenerimin, si rezlutat i kurorës, flet një ajet, duke thënë se gratë janë një arë nga e cila burrave u sjellin fëmijë.  Mendoj se këto tri ajete, shpjegojnë ku-rorën (martesën), si mënyrë e vetme le-gale në Islam për kënaqësitë seksuale.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*III.
Liria në martesë*

“Pa shprehjen e qartë të vejushës dhe pa lejen e virgjëreshës, nuk mund të lidhet kurorë. Leja e virgjëreshës është heshtja e saj.”
Muhammedi a.s.

A janë të lirë gruaja dhe burri të zgjedhin bashkëshort para martesës? Si-pas imam Malikut dhe Shafiut, meqë gruaja mund të mashtrohet nga ndjenjat, nuk mund të zgjedhë bashkëshortin e ardhshëm, pasiqë mund të gënje¬het. Edhe nga ky aspekt, pa lejen e prindit ajo nuk mund të martohet. Ndërsa për hanefijtë gruaja edhe të jetë virgjëreshë, edhe të jetë e vejë është e lirë të zgjedhë bash¬këshortin. Nuk mund ta japin pa le-jen e saj.  Nëse e japin, ka të drejtë të zgjedhë vet, e po deshi mund ta prishë kurorën. Kështu ndodhi edhe me zonjën Hansa e cila iu dre¬jtua Pejgamberit a.s., e ai ia dha të drejtën që ta anulojë ku-rorën.  në të njëjtën mënyrë një virgjëreshë u lajmërua tek Ai, e Pejgam-beri a.s. i dha leje ta pranojë ose ta refu-zojë kurorën.
Martesa e një muslimaneje 
me një jomusliman
Në Islam ekziston një përjashtim lid-hur me lirinë e kurorës. Një grua musli-mane nuk mund të martohet me një jomusliman.  Këtu i rrezikohet edhe feja edhe tradita. Ar¬simimi i fëmijëve që do të lindin do të jetë larg Islamit. E një dukuri e këtillë është kundër qëllimit të Is¬lamit për zgjerim.
Edhe në të drejtën romake që ishte burim i të drejtave themelore, ishte e ndaluar të martohen palët me religjione të ndryshme. 
Kur shohim se një katolik nuk marto-het me një të krishterë të sektës tjetër, atëherë kuptojmë se Islami është shumë tolerant. Dhe, e dijmë se edhe hebrejtë, si njerëz të huaj për ta, nuk ua japin va-jzat.
Duhet theksuar edhe këtë se në Islam, çdo akt i një be¬simtari është i lidhur me fenë dhe ai duhet lartësuar, madhë¬ruar Zotin. Në Kur’anin Famëlartë kurora quhet “hududull-llah”: “kufi që e ka caktuar All-llahu”. 
Muslimani është njeri që me çdo akt i shërben Islamit, gjë kjo që don të thotë se nëpërmjet Islamit, njerëzit thirren në shpëtim.
Gruaja muslimane s’mund të martohet për një jomus¬liman, madje as për dikë besimi i të cilit është i prishur deri në atë shkallë kur largohet nga besimi, ani pse shtiret se është musliman.  Nëse lidhet një kurorë e këtillë, kjo do të prishet. Palët që e kanë bërë këtë akt dhe ata që kanë ndërmjetësuar, do të marrin dënim përkatës. 
T’ua tregojmë një ngjarje historike që bën fjalë lidhur me një rast kur njerëzit nëpërmjet të kurorës u thirrën në Is¬lam:
Në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. Ebu Talha para se të bëhet musliman i propozoi martesë Ummi Sulejmes (Rumejsës). Ummi Sulejme tha:
-Të ta them të vërtetën, edhe unë dëshiroj të mar¬to¬hem me ty. Njeriun si je ti s’duhet kapërcyer. Por, ti je njeri i pafe, ndërsa unë jam muslimane. Nuk është e rrugës të martohemi.
Dialogu vazhdoi më tutje. Ebu Talha i tha:
-Ç’po ngjet me ty Rumejsa?
-E ç’po ngjet?
-E ç’do të thoje për të verdhin e të kuqin (arin dhe argjendin)?
-Unë s’po kërkoj as ari as argjend. Ti je njeri që përkulesh para një gjësendi që as dëgjon, as shikon dhe as që ka ndonjë vlerë. A s’turprohesh të falesh para një copë druri që e solli nga mali duke e zhagitur një rob i zi. Nëse ti bëhesh musliman le të jetë kjo prika (mehri) për martesë. Asgjë tjetër nuk kërkoj.
-E kush mundet t’ma sjellë Islamin, Rumejsa?
-i Dërguari a.s., shko tek ai.
Ebu Talha u drejtua tek i Dërguari i All-llahut, i cili ishte duke qëndruar me as’habët e vet. Kur e shikoi, tha: 
“Po vjen Ebu Talha dhe po i shkëlqen nuri Is¬lam...”
Ky e pranoi Islamin para Pejgamberit a.s. dhe ia përcolli fjalët Rumejsës. Kështu Pejgamberi a.s. i kurorëzoi sipas kushteve të Rumejsës. 
Pejgamberi a.s. rrëfen: 
“Shikoj, kam hyrë në Xhennet. Pa-ra meje rrapë¬lli¬më hapash. E ç’të shi-koj - Rumejsa!” 
Martesa me femër jomuslimane
Përkundër asaj se femra muslimane nuk mund të mar¬tohet me një jo musli-man, sipas të drejtës islame, një mash-kull musliman mund të martohet me një femër jo musli¬mane. I vetmi kusht është që ajo të besojë në njërin nga li¬brat hy-jnorë. S’mund të martohet me një femër që i beson zjarrit, diellit, yjeve dhe idhu-jve. Nuk mund të martohet as me femrat që, edhe pse duken se janë muslimane, nuk re¬spe¬ktojnë urdhërat dhe ndalesat e fesë, të cilat nuk përfillin njërin nga gjy-qet që janë konstituar me argumente të forta dhe me ato që haramin e kanë kup-tuar si diçka që është ha¬llall. 

Ekzistojnë mendime të kundërta midis shkencëtarëve të Islamit, në temën, martesa me femra që u besojnë librave të shenjtë. Një shumicë e madhe janë të mendimit, se u le¬johet kjo martesë. Abdullah Ibën ‘Umeri, llogarit se ky mendim është i gabuar. 
Në kohën e halifit ‘Umer, ushtria islame, çliron disa vende duke bashkuar shumë toka të reja me shtetin islamik. Në ndërkohë, muxhahidët islamikë dhe disa nga as’habët, u martuan me femra që u besojnë librave të shenjtë. Halifit ‘Umer, që mendonte se kjo mund të jetë gjë e rrezikshme për familjet musli-mane, nuk i pëlqente martesa me femrat jo muslimane. Hudhejfe, njëri ndër as’habët, u martua me një hebreje, ndërsa halifi ‘Umer i tha atij “Lëshoje”. Kur Hudhejfe e pyeti: “Është haram kjo?” ‘Umeri iu përgjegj kështu: “Jo, por po frikësohem se do të kesh punë me dikë që moralisht është i dobët.” 
Kuptohet se ‘Umeri nuk e llogariste haram martesën me një femër jomusli-mane, por këtë e llogariste si një akt të rrezikshëm nga aspekti i ardhmërisë së gjeneratave mus¬limane. Kur e pyetën Abdullah Ibën ‘Umerin për gjykimin e tij lidhur me martesën me një hebreje ose të krishtere, u përgjegj kështu:
“Zoti ua ka bërë haram meshkujve femrat që Zotit i mveshin rival. Unë nuk njoh tradhëti më të madhe se ajo grua që thotë: Zoti im është Isa ose fi-lan fallani tjetër (ndonjë rob i All-llahut)”
Sipas të drejtës islame, ndryshimi midis besimeve është një pengesë për trashëgiminë, ndaj një femër jomusli-mane nuk mund të fitojë trashëgimi nga një mashkull musliman. Edhe nga ky aspekt martesa me një femër jomusli-mane është akt i papëlqyeshëm. 
Takimi i bashkëshortëve të ardhshëm
Para së gjithash kërkohet bashkëshort që e duam. Siç mund të kuptohet nga thelbi i hadithit, femra dhe mashkulli, paraqesin gjysmërrethe të një rrethi të përbashkët. Ata vazhdimisht notojnë në gjithësinë ekzistuese. Kur e gjejnë gjys-mërrethin adekuat, bashkohen dhe for-mojnë rrethin e plotë. E ky rreth e paraqet themelin e jetës.
Për t’u dashuruar duhet takim dhe simpati. Islami i le¬jon bashkëshortët e ardhshëm të takohen më parë. Madje edhe e urdhëron këtë. I Dërguari a.s. një as’hab që dëshironte të martohej me një muslimane nga Medina, e pyeti: “A e ke parë?” dhe kur ai tha: “Jo”, Muham-medi a.s. tha: “Shko dhe shikoje atë, pasi në sytë e femrave të Medines mund të gjendet diçka (ndonjë e metë e syve).” 
Një njeriut tjetër që donte të martohet, Pejgamberi a.s. i tha kështu: 
“Ta shikosh njëherë sepse kjo do të ndihmojë që kurora yte të jetë më e qëndrueshme.”  
Siç dihet, bu¬kuria është relative. Nga njeriu te njeriu tjetër ajo ndryshon. Ndaj personalisht duhet të shihen bash-këshortët e ardhshëm. Përshkrimet e huaja nuk duhet përfillur.
Por edhe takimet kanë masën dhe kufirin e vet. Pasi midis të simpatizuarve nuk ka kurrfarë lidhjesh, të dy palët fshehen nga njëri tjetri. Në këso lloj takimesh njëri tjetrit mund t’ia shohin fytyrën, duart dhe thembrat. Trupi dhe pamja e përgjithshme janë gjëra të qarta. Ky takim, me këtë masë, mund të realizohet madje edhe në praninë e ndonjë personi që bën pjesë në kategorinë “mahrem”. 
Nëse dy palët dëshirojnë të mësojnë për moralin dhe mendimin e njëri tjetrit (edhe kjo është me rëndësi), këtë e mundëson pyetja që mund t’ua bëjnë fqinjëve dhe të njo¬hurve ose ndonjë mënyrë tjetër e ngjajshme. Munden edhe të zhvillojnë bisedë të hapët në kushte të lartpërmendura. Bashkëjetesa pa kurorë është e ndaluar. Por, në rrethana të këtilla, kur secili paraqitet jogjentil dhe fsheh karakterin e vet të vërtetë, gjasat që të njihen janë të vogla. Në raste të këtilla mbretëron epshmëria, emocionet mbi¬zotërojnë tru¬rin. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Dashuria e yte ndaj diçkaje të verbëron dhe të shurdhon”. 
Shkrimtari i madh freng, Molieri, në veprën e tij “Mizantropi” me gojën e heronjëve të vet shpjegon, si ligj i dashurisë është ta gënjesh partnerin dhe si të gënjejë ai, dhe se palëve të dashuruara epshet u janë të larta deri në atë shkallë sa që nuk mund të vërehen gabimet e njëri tjetrit. Molieri këtë e shpjegon me fjalët: 
“Të dashuruarve çdo gjë u duket simpatike në trupin e atij që e duan. Duke menduar se gabimet e tyre janë pjekuri, ato i emërtojnë me emra përkëledhës. Një pamje të mangët e shi-kojnë si jasemin i bardhë, të zezën e si zesh¬kane aq të ëmbël sa që duhet të përkulesh para kësaj ngjyre, gënjeshtari u duket si i mençur ndërsa i marri si një shpirtmirë”. 
Sot me emrin i ose e fejuar, shumë të rinjë takohen, argëtohen, kënaqen, e më pastaj bëjnë përpjekje që të ikin nga njëri tjetri, dhe kuptohet, më shpesh pala më e dëmtuar është femra. Por, me ligj s’mund të detyrohen të fe¬juarit të vënë kurorë. 
Nga bashkëjetesa pa kurorë rrjedh edhe dëmi tjetër, atëherë kur në mënyrë hidhërake ndahen njëri nga tjetri, fi-llojnë t’i numërojnë e t’i shqiptojnë gabimet e njëritjetrit dhe në këtë mënyrë ardhmëria e tyre sillet në një gjendje jo të pëlqyeshme.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*IV.
Çështjet tjera lidhur me kurorën*

Vetitë që kërkohen tek gruaja
1. I Dërguari a.s. gjithnjë ka preferuar bukurinë shpi¬rtë¬ro¬re përkundër bukurisë mate¬riale. E para është konstante, nuk ndrydhet, ndërsa e dyta është relative, e zbehtë, fiket. Sa bukuroshe ekzistojnë e nuk mund ta bëjnë të lumtur njeriun, pasiqë shpirti i tyre është i thjeshtë. Ja disa këshilla të Pejgamberit a.s.: 
“Mos i martoni gratë bukuria e të cilave mund t’ju zhvleftësojë nga ana morale, mos u martoni as për pas¬urinë e tyre sepse ato mund t’i llastoni. Mar-tohuni me ato për shkak të besimit të tyre. Me siguri ndonjë grua zeshkane e me veshje të leckosur por besimtare, është shumë e vlefshme”.  
“Kush disponon me këto katër gjëra, disponon edhe me të mirat e kësaj bote edhe me ahiretin: zemërmirësinë, gjuhën që vazhdimisht e përmend emrin e All-llahut, trupin që i duron mundimet dhe që nuk e tradhëton as nderin as pasurinë e bashkëshortit.”  
“Me gruan lidhet kurorë për shkak të këtyre katër gjërave: pasuria, fis-nikëria, bukuria, dhe besimi. Kë¬rko¬je atë që është besimtare dhe do të jesh fat¬lum!” 
2. Virgjëria. I Dërguari i All-llahut as’habët e vet i po¬rosiste të martohen me virgjëresha sepse me një të tillë është më lehtë të adaptohesh në dashuri. Përveç kësaj, për shkak të shumë punëve shtëpiake si dhe për shkak të numrit të fëmijëve u lut për mirëqenien e atyre të cilët u martuan me të veja. 
3. Siç u theksua më lartë lidhur me definicionin e kurorës, njëri ndër qëlli-met e martesës është edhe ai-të kesh fëmijë. Kjo në njëfarë shkalle mund të kuptohet, duke i kra¬hasuar nënat tona dhe gratë e afërta. I Dërguari a.s. thotë: 
“Martohuni me gra që mund të lin-din dhe që e duan familjen. Unë në Ditën e Gjykimit do të mburrem me numrin tuaj para ummeteve tjera.” 
4. Gruaja duhet t’i dojë fëmijët. Ajo duhet ta ruajë pas¬urinë e burrit si edhe krenarinë dhe nderin e tij. Nëse burri është lumi që rrjedh vazhdimisht, gruaja është penda e tij. Vërtetë, nëse nuk është ekonomike në buxhetin familjar, fitimi i burrit i gjason asaj sikur të hedhësh ujë në shoshë. I Dërguari i All-llahut thotë: 
“Nga gratë më të mira janë gratë kurejshite dhe nga ato, më e vlefshmja është ajo që ndjen dashuri më të madhe ndaj fëmijës së vet dhe e cila kujdeset më së shumti për pasurinë e burrit.”  
Kur e pyetën: 
O i Dërguar i All-llahut, cila prej grave është e mirë? - ai u përgjigj kështu: -Është ajo grua të cilën kur e shikon burri i saj, ndjen kënaqësi, kur t’i thuhet diçka, e kryen, ndërsa lidhur me nderin e pasurinë nuk bën diç që nuk i pëlqen burrit.” 
Vetitë që duhet t’i ketë burri
Si tek gratë ashtu edhe tek burrat virtyti i parë është be¬simi i tij. Një hadith që e cituam në nëntitullin “Nevoja për martesë” po e përsërisim edhe këtu: 
“Kur të vijë tek ju dikush me ka-rakterin dhe be¬simin e së cilit jeni të kënaqur, jepjani vajzën tuaj. Nëse nuk veproni kështu, do të lindin intrigat dhe përçarjet.” “Nëse, o i Dërguar i All-llahut, tek ai mbretëron skamje dhe rrjedh nga familja jo bujare?” i Dërguari i All-llahut duke përsëritur tri herë tha: “Kur të vijë një njeri me fenë dhe karakterin e të cilit jeni të këna-qur, martojeni”. 
Kufuv (ngjashmëria)
Në sistemin e vjetër juridik kihej ku-jdes që të mos ketë diferenca klasore midis bashkëshortëve të ardhshëm. Në të drejtat e vjetra brahmane, më parë, një burrë mund të mar¬tohej me një femër të klasës më të ulët, më pastaj, një martesë e këtillë midis njerëzve të shtresave të ndryshme, sipas zakonit, nuk pranohej.  Në të drejtën romake, kurorë legale, mund të bëhej vetëm midis një burri, qytetar i Romës, dhe një gruaje, gjithashtu qytetare e Romës. Nëse njëra nga palët s’kishte të drejtën e qytetarit (ose e humbte atë) kurora prishej. 
Në të drejtën islame ekzistojnë disa norma në dobi të gruas. Gruaja ose prindi i saj, mund të kërkojë disa kushte prej atij me të cilin do të lidhë kurorë. Juristët e ndryshëm japin mendime të ndryshme lidhur me atë se si duhej të dukeshin këto normativa. Një rregullim i këtillë quhet “kufuv”, që do të thotë ngjashmëri, barazi etj,
Drejtimet e ndryshme ndajnë të njëjtin mendim, se në pikëpamje të fesë midis bashkëshortëve duhet të ketë bara-zi. Veç kësaj hanefijtë, sollën edhe një kusht se burri nuk du¬het të jetë në shkallë më të ulët se gruaja nga aspekti i prejardhjes, kështu janë kurejshët midis tyre, arabët tjerë midis veti. Njerëzit tjerë jashtë radhëve të arabëve, janë të barabartë dhe mund të martohen. Gjithashtu, burri duhet të ketë fuqi financiare deri në atë shkallë sa t’ia paguajë gruas mehrin dhe të ketë aq sa mund të paguajë ali¬me¬nta¬cion 6 muaj ose një vjet. Edhe nga aspekti i marrëdhënieve ndaj shoqërisë ku jeton, nuk duhet t’i sjellë gruas turp.
Sipas shafiijve, në pikëpamje të fesë, profesionit, ori¬gjinës dhe lirisë, burri nuk duhet të jetë në një shkallë më të ulët nga gruaja.
Gjithashtu edhe tek hanbelijtë men-dohet përafërsisht njëlloj. Ndërsa, malikijtë, mendonin më lirisht dhe për nga argumentet fetare, sillen në mënyrë më solide. Sipas tyre kufuvi ose barazia kërkohet vetëm në besim, në shëndetin trupor dhe të organeve trupore. 
Kritika dhe preferime
Është e qartë se juristët islamikë në temën e kufuvit dhe vetitë që duhen kërkuar tek burri, nuk kanë arritur një mendim të përbashkët. Imami Malik Thevri, nga hanefijtë Imam Kerhi, sipas një transmetimi Imam Shafiu, Amr b. Mes’ud, nga tabiinët Muhammed b. Sirin dhe ‘Umer b. Ab¬dulaziz mendojnë se barazia kërkohet vetëm në fe dhe moral.  Pikërisht kështu flet edhe hadi-thi të cilin e thek¬suam në fillim të kësaj teme. Ato hadithe që janë në lidhje me kërkesën e barazisë së origjinës midis palëve nuk mund të jenë të fortë.  E nga ato hadithe që janë autentikë nuk mund të nxirret një gjykim i këtillë.
Barazia profesionale jasht barazisë së origjinës kohë paskohe ndryshon si edhe nga vendi në një vend tjetër.  Disa pro-fesione të cilat në ndonjë vend ose në ndonjë inter¬val kohe, llogariten të ulëta dhe të prapambetura, në ndonjë vend tjetër trajtohen ndryshe. 
Ekzistojnë disa hadithe autentike të Pejgamberit a.s., të cilat në rrënjë e mohojnë diferencën midis njerëzve në baza të origjinës. Para së gjithash, në ajetin 13 të sures el-Hu¬xhu¬rat All-llahu xh.sh. na shpall se të gjithë njerëzit kanë preja¬rdhje nga një mashkull dhe një femër, ndaj janë të barabartë dhe të ndarë në fise të ndryshme që të munden të njihen dhe të identifikohen. Superi-oriteti mund të kërkohet vetëm në de-votshmëri që mund të ekzistojë tek secili: 
“...s’ka dyshim se tek All-llahu më i ndershmi ndër ju është ai që më tepër është ruajtur...”
Edhe Pejgamberi a.s. urdhëron kështu: 
“Njerëzit janë të njëjtë si janë të njëjtë dhëmbët e krehërit. Asnjë arab nuk gëzon më tepër përparësi nga joa-rabi. Përparësia është vetëm në de-votshmëri ndaj All-llahut.”  
Në hutben e njohur lamtumirëse të Pejgamberit a.s., një citat thotë kështu: 
“Njerëz! Zoti është Një. Edhe babai juaj është një. Të gjithë ju jeni bij të Ademit. E Ademi është krijuar nga dheu. Para Zotit është më i çmuari, ai që Zotin e re¬spekton më shumë. Arabi nuk ka asnjë përparësi nga joarabi, përveç masës së respektit ndaj Zotit.”
Dhe të theksojnë edhe këtë se Mu-hammedi a.s. e martoi Fatimen të bijën e Kajsit që ishte e mençur, e bukur dhe prej fisit Kurejsh, si fis që llogaritet ndër fiset më të njohur dhe më të ngritur, për Usamen, i biri i një robi të çliruar.  Gjithashtu, në kohën e tij, e motra e Ab-durrah¬man b. Avf nga kurejshët, u mar-tua me ish robin, Bilalin nga Etiopia, ndërsa Ebu Hudhejfe e dha të bijën e vëllait për robin e vet, Salim. I Dërguari a.s. disa nga veprat e këtilla i kreu vet e disa nga ato, pasi u informua, i lejoi të kryhen. 
Edhe familja është një nga ato ele-mente ku ne musli¬manët jemi duke pësuar disfatë në frontin tonë të luftës midis së vërtetës dhe gënjeshtrës që ka arritur në shkallën më të lartë e që vazhdon prej kohës së njeriut të parë dhe Pejgamberit të parë, Ademit a.s. Numri i familjeve tona që janë të lidhura me imanin e Islamit dhe zakonet lidhur me to, gjithnjë po zvogëlohet. Arsye për këtë është korrup¬cioni rreth masave dhe vlerave në kurorë. Vajzat që janë rritur në familje muslimane shkojnë në qarqe ateiste për t’u martuar për doktorë, avo-katë, inxhinierë, fabrikantë, ndërsa bur-rat besimtarë, nga ana tjetër, që s’janë të kujdesshëm ndaj fesë, martohen me va-jza të cilat, gjithashtu nuk kanë kujdes të duhur ndaj fesë. Në këtë mënyrë familja islame, është e sulmuar nga dy anë dhe fatkeqësisht, prindërit që duken se janë besimtarë, më tepër janë të preokupuar me këtë dukuri. Ata, duke vërtetuar se po kërkojnë njeri be¬simtar, në realitet kërkojnë dhëndër të pasur (madje edhe sikur të jetë mëkatar). Këta njerëz, që me trupin e vet janë të kthyer nga Kibla e me zemra nga materia, hyjnë në atë kategori, për të cilën i Dërguari a.s. në hadithin që vijon thotë: 
“Secili ummet (popull) ka nga një intrigë, e intriga e ummetit tim është pasuria.” 
Njëri nga as’habët Sehl b. Sa’d es-Saidi, thotë: Një ditë pranë të pranish-mëve të Pejgamberit a.s. kaloi një njeri. I Dërguari a.s. e pyeti njërin ndër të pranishmit: 
“-Ç’do të thoje për këtë që po ka-lon?
-Është vendas i vjetër. Betohem se sikur të kërkojë vajzë, meriton t’i jipet. Nëse flet për ndonjë temë, meri-ton t’i dëgjohet fjala. - tha as’habi.
I Dërguari a.s. heshti. Pas pak kohësh kaloi një tjetër. Edhe kësaj radhe pyeti: 
-E për këtë, ç’do të thuash? Ky u përgjigj: 
-O i Dërguar i Zotit, ky është njëri ndër musli¬manët më të varfër. Sikur të kërkojë vajzë, meriton të refuzo¬het. Që të jetë ndërmjetës, meriton të mos-prano¬het, e, nëse flet diçka, nuk meri-ton të dëgjohet. 
Pas këtyre fjalëve i Dërguari i All-llahut tha: 
-Ky nga ai i pari vlen shumë më tepër se një botë e tërë. 
Nuk e njoh ndonjë të vërtetë më të madhe se sa atë që e shpalli i Dërguari i All-llahut.”

Të kërkuarit e vajzës
Në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. Aliu per-sonalisht e kërkoi Nënën tonë, Fatimen r.a. nga i Dërguari a.s.  As’habët u ofronin vajzat dhe motrat e tyre njerëzve përkatës në moshë të martesës, e ata, ose pranonin ose refuzonin, e grave që u pëlqente martesa me dikë ofroheshin personalisht vetë.  Kjo rrodhi nga dëshira fetare, sinqeriteti dhe modestia.
I Dërguari a.s. thotë: 
“Askush të mos kërkojë të njëjtën vajzë pasi e kërkoi vëllau besimtar, vetëm pasi ky të ketë hequr dorë, ose, po t’i jipte leje atij të dytit. Kjo bën përjashtim” 
Nuk rekomandohet oferta e kurorës në mënyrë të hapët, gruas që është në fazën e pritjes (sipas sheriatit-id¬deti), pas shkëputjes së kurorës ose pas vdekjes së bash¬këshortit. 
Mehri dhe dhurata
Në të drejtën islame, mehr, quhet pasuria që e meriton gruaja që t’i jipet nga ana e burrit, për lidhjen e kurorës. Mehri nuk është e drejtë as e nënës, as e babait, as e prin¬dit, por e drejtë personalisht e gruas. Është ky një lloj dëmshpërblimi që e pagon burri në kurorë. Me të, mbulo¬hen nevojat e gruas dhe asaj ia sjell njëfarë vlere. Mehri mund të paguhet menjëherë (muaxh-xhel) ose si muexh-xhel (në rast shkurorëzimi ose vdekjeje). Mehri është i obligueshëm për lidhjen e kurorës. Edhe nëse nuk përmendet gjatë këtij akti, madje edhe të bëhet kurorë me kusht që të mos pagohet mehri, megjithatë burri është i obligueshëm që gruas t’ia pa¬guajë atë, si e drejtë e saj e paevitueshme.
Nuk ekziston kufiri i mehrit edhe pse është i caktuar kufiri më i ulët, por, edhe për këtë nuk ka kufi të caktuar.
Nuk mund të rëndohet kurora në Is-lam. Përkundrazi, që të mund të shtohen gjeneratat e prostitucioni të evitohet, ku-rora lehtësohet. Do të ishte mirë që me-hri mos ta ngarkojë shumë burrin. Pe-jgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Mehri më i mirë është ai që është pak”.  
Mehri është e drejtë personale. Me të gruaja nuk është e detyruar të përgatisë pajën (çeizin). 
Prindi i vajzës ose farefisi i saj nuk guxojnë të kërkojnë nga ajo ndonjë shumë të hollash.  Të hollat që i pagu-hen familjes së vajzës në disa vende, s’kanë lidhje me Islamin. Është ky zakon që është praktikuar para Islamit. Në Islam asnjë njeri i lirë, në asnjë mënyrë, nuk mund të shitet. Kërkimi i shpenzimeve të panevojshme nga ana e vajzës që do të bëhet nuse dhe praktika e mosmbulimit të vajzave e rëndon martesën. Kjo e lind tragjedinë e prosti-tucionit dhe grabitjen e vajzave. E rezul-tat i këtyre është armiqësia, zënkat, vrasjet... 
Dasma
Dasma është sunnet. I Dërguari a.s. thotë: 
“Bëni dasmë madje edhe po të jetë ajo vetëm me një dele, jepni zijafet.”  
Dasma është akt edhe përkujtim, shpallje e një pune fatlume njerëzve, shprehje e dis¬ponimit dhe ushqim i të varfërve. Kur të ftohet njeriu në dasmë, ftesën duhet pra¬nu¬ar. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë kështu: 
“Ngrënia më e keqe është ajo ngrënie dasmore kur ftohen të pasurit e harrohen të vobektit. Kush nuk pra-non ftesën ai është kundër All-llahut dhe të Dër¬guarit të Tij.” 
Pasi dasma është një shkas për gëzim, aheng dhe fat, nuk ekziston asnjë pengesë që në një farë mënyre të ndalo-het nga feja. Madje kjo është edhe im-perativ. Ajo që është e ndaluar, është pirja e alkoolit dhe të tubuarit e grave dhe meshkujve bashkarisht. I Dërguari i All-llahut thotë: 
“Shpallni kurorën dhe bëni atë nëpër xhami. Në dasmë ftoni edhe da-jre. Hallalli ndryshon nga harami (me haram nënkuptohet prostitucioni) me vënien e kurorës, organizimin e argëtimit dhe muzikimit me da¬jre.” 
Shoqëria islame nuk i pengon ar-gëtimet legale në ditët e kremteve, fes-tave, etj. Përkundrazi, ato i pranon duke lloga¬ritur se janë të rëndësishme. Është i nevojshëm për një shoqëri formimi dhe ekzistimi i vetëdijes kombëtare. Sho-qëria, nevojat e së cilës Islami i përm-bush plotësisht, është një shoqëri vull-neti i së cilës është vullnet i përhershëm dhe i vazhdueshëm. Derisa ka kaq shumë hadithe verbale dhe praktike të Pejgamberit a.s. ndalimi i dasmave dhe argëtimi në to para së gjithash është kundër sunnetit. Të përsërisim se dasmat dhe argëtimet përputhen me etikën dhe rregullat islame... 
Në një ditë të Kurban Bajramit Ebu Bekri, shkoi tek bija e vet, Aisheja, dhe ç’të shikojë-dy vajza muziktojnë me da-jre dhe këndojnë. Dhe, Pejgamberi a.s. u mbështet në një kënd dhe u mbështoll me çarçafin e vet. Ebu Bekri iu dre¬jtua vajzave në mënyrë të ashpër. Për këtë Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Lëshoji, Ebu Bekër, secili e gëzon festën e vet. Kjo është festa jonë!” 
Rubejda, e bija e Muadhit, thotë: 
“Kur u bë dasma ime Pejgamberi a.s. erdhi dhe u ul. Disa vajza luanin në dajre dhe përmendën babanë tim si dhe xhaxhallarët e mij, që ishin mar-tirë në Bedër. Kur, njëra prej tyre tha: “Leri këto fjalë, vazhdoje atë që e the pak më parë”  Aisheja kishte martuar një vajzë nga farefisi i vet me njërin nga mus¬limanët e parë të Medi-nes. Pejgamberi a.s. i tha Aishes: “Aishe, duket se në dasmën tuaj nuk pati valle e ar¬gëtim, e ensarit i pëlqen loja.  
Sipas një rrëfimi tjetër Pejgamberi a.s. Aishes i tha kështu: “A e keni dër-guar një vajzë me nusen që të luaj në dajre dhe të këndojë?” Aisheja e pyeti atë: “Sikur ta kishim dërguar, ç’do të thoshte?” E Muhammedi a.s. duke cituar tri vargje poezie, tha: “Ja kështu do të thoshte”. 
Një njeri që u ftua në kurorëzim ose në diç të ngjashme, po hetoi diçka jo të pëlqyeshme, së pari duhet ta pengojë atë. Nëse nuk mundet, assesi nuk duhet të merr pjesë në atë akt. S’guxon të rrijë pranë tryezës e të shërbe¬het me ushqim e pije (në dasmë që bie ndesh me normat is¬lame). Pejgamberi a.s. thotë kështu: 
“Po të shikoni ndonjë dukuri të keqe, atë duhet ta përmirësoni me duart tuaja. Nëse nuk keni fuqi me duar, atëherë tentoni me gjuhë (me fjalë). Nëse nuk mund ta evitoni as me fjalë, atëherë ta përbuzni me zemër-që është shkalla më e dobët e imanit.”  
“Ai që i beson All-llahut dhe Ditës së Kijametit, mos të rrijë në tryezë ku ka pije (alkool).”

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*V.
Pengesat në martesë*

Në të drejtën e vjetër iraniane, nuk respektoheshin pengesat, bile edhe preferohej martesa midis vëllaut dhe motrës. Sipas të drejtës iraniane, në vend se të ndalohej prostitucioni midis njerëzve që nuk duhej të martohen mes veti, vëllezërve me motra, prindërve dhe fëmijëve si dhe kushërinjëve dhe fare-fisit, kjo përkrahej.  E njëjtë është gjendja edhe në të drejtën e Egjiptit të Vjetër.  Sipas të drejtës kineze, ed-hepse nuk mund të kurorëzoheshin ku-shërirët nga ana e babait, ata nga ana e nënës kishin të drejtë të kurorëzohen. 
Ajetet 22-24 nga sureja en-Nisa si dhe disa hadithe, e lajmërojnë muharre-matin në Islam (njerëz midis të cilëve është i ndaluar kurorëzimi). 
Kështu mund t’i radhisim:
1. Ata të cilëve u është ndaluar ku-rorëzimi për shkak të farefisnisë dhe afërsisë të gjakut nëna, bija, motra, halla, tezja dhe mbesa.
2. Për shkak të lidhjes miqësore midis familjeve, vjehrrat, vajza nga kurora tjetër, nusja, njerka.
3. Për shkak të qumështit. Ndalesat e lartpërmendura për shkak të lidhjes miqësore dhe afërsisë së gjakut njëko-hësisht përfshijnë edhe ndalesat edhe për shkak të qumështit: tajat, motrat nga taja, bija nga taja dhe tajën e bash-këshortes... 
4. Siç do të theksojmë në vazhdim, nëse ekzistojnë kushte, Islami e lejon martesën me katër gra. Mirëpo martesa me më tepër se katër gra është e ndaluar.
5. Nuk është e lejuar që burri të mar-tohet me gra që mes vete janë të afërta njëra me tjetrën. Për shembull, të merr dy motra ose tezen dhe mbesën.
6. Nuk guxon të martohet me një grua që është e mar¬tuar me dikë tjetër, ose me ndonjë që pret iddet pas ndarjes ose vdekjes së burrit.
7. Nuk mund të martohet me gra që s’janë muslimane dhe që nuk besojnë në njërin nga librat hyjnorë.
8. Gratë që janë absolutisht të ndara nuk mund të ri¬mar¬tohen me ata nga të cilët janë ndarë, me përjashtim të atyre të cilat pas ndarjes përsëri janë martuar e më pas janë ndarë, ose nëse bashkëshorti i dytë ka vdekur.
Afërsia e qumështit
Kur në Kur’anin Famëlartë theksohen gratë me të cilat nuk duhet kurorëzuar, atëherë thuhet: 
“...nënat tuaja që ju kanë dhënë gji, motrat nga gjiri...”  
Edhe Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Ato që janë të ndaluara (për ku-rorëzim) sipas fare¬fisnisë së gjakut, ato janë të ndaluara edhe sipas qumështit”.  
Imamët e katër medhhebeve janë pa-jtuar se ato që janë të ndaluara sipas farefisnisë të gjakut, janë të ndaluara edhe sipas qumështit. Kësaj i kundërshtohet vetëm Ibën Tejmi¬jje. 
Për qëllimin dhe arsyen e afërsisë si-pas qumështit, në Kur’an nuk janë thek-suar të dhëna të veçanta, ndërsa në hadithe theksohen urtësitë në disa pika. Shtrohen dy arsye të rëndësishme për ndalimin e kurorëzimit të atyre që janë në farefisni të gjakut dhe të atyre që janë miqësuar sipas qumështit. Arsyeja e parë është ajo materiale: ato veti që ka trashi-guar mashkulli dhe femra të cilat janë kushëri, pasi që janë të ngjshme (vetitë), me martesën e tyre, fëmijët do t’u lindin jo të talentuar, jo normal, madje edhe të çmendur. Arsyeja e dytë është ajo shpirtërore dhe morale: ata respektohen mes vete, por pasi kurorëzohen, nuk do ta nderojnë njëri tjetrin, e kjo është kundër botëkuptimeve njerëzore, natyrës së njeriut dhe moralit.
E tani këto t’i shqyrtojmë nga aspekti i afërsisë së qumështit.
Gjatë thithjes fëmija ushqen organiz-min dhe i formo¬hen mishi dhe eshtrat. Në këtë substancë të çuditshme ush-qyese e cila i përmban elementet kryesore ushqyese, vallë, a i përcillen fëmijës edhe elemente shpirtërore? Nëse nëna ka aftësi të imunitetit ndaj disa sëmundjeve ose nëna gjatë ta¬jitjes lëngon nga ndonjë sëmundje ngjitëse, mjekësia ka vërtetuar se këto përcillen edhe tek foshnja.
Në hadith thuhet: 
“Një dhe dy thithje nuk shkaktojnë pengesë për kurorë.” 
Sipas njërit nga dy rrëfimet e Imam Ahmedit dhe Imam Shafiut, që të formo-het respekti nëpërmjet qumështit, fëmija duhet të ushqehet me pesë shujta dhe pesë herë të thithë. Sipas disa të tjerëve, mjaftojnë tri thithje. Mirëpo hanefijtë që ishin më të rezervuar dhe më të kujdes-shëm për thithjen, kontrollimi i së cilit është shumë i rëndë, kanë thënë se ndalesa për kurorë do të jetë formuar madje edhe vetëm me një thithje.  Në një hadith tjetër thuhet: 
“Kushërirësi e tajës formohet vetëm gjatë kohës së urisë (nevojë për qumësht) ;
Kushërirësi të tajës nuk formohet pas periudhës së thithjes (pas moshës dy-vjeçare e mëtutje).
Këto hadithe tregojnë se vetitë që i ka marrë fëmija, materiale dhe shpirtërore, nëpërmjet të qumështit, e formo¬jnë bazën e kushërirësisë së tajës.
Arsyeja morale që e pengon martesën midis atyre të farefisnisë, qëndron edhe në qumësht. Gruaja që e merr një fëmijë në prehër dhe e tajit, duke e ushqyer gja-kun, mishin dhe eshtrat e tij, ajo meriton respektin e nënës.
Shah Velijjullah ed-Dihlevi thotë: 
“Femra që është tajë i gjason nënës së vërtetë, nga pikëpamja se ajo është shkaktare e rritës dhe zhvillimit të fëmijës dhe të ngritjes së tij në këmbët e veta. Derisa nëna e vërtetë e ka bartur fëmijën në stomak, taja ia plotëson ne-vojën për ushqim (me qumësht) pas lindjes së fëmijës. Kështu nënë është edhe taja. Edhe fëmijët e tajës kësaj foshnjeje i janë vëllezër e motra. Kur ajo ia fali gjinin një fëmijës, ia fali edhe të drejtën prindore. Kështu, fëmija në të e gjeti rehatinë. Ndaj, nuk mund të prano-het që fëmija atë ta përvetësojë si grua dhe të bëjë marrëdhënie me të. Si do ta bënin njerëzit këtë, kur as kafsha nuk bën marrëdhënie me kafshën që e ush-qen.” 

Martesa me gruan e pamoralshme
“Laviri nuk do të duhej të martohet me tjetërkë, pos me ndonjë lavire ose idhujtare, e lavirja, me të nuk do të du-hej të martohet kush, pos ndonjë lavir o idhujtarë. Ajo (kurvëria ose martesa me të) është e ndaluar për besim¬tarët.” 
Juristët japin shpjegime të ndryshme lidhur me këtë ajet të sures en-Nur.
A mund një musliman të martohet me një lavire? Shumica mendojnë se një grua lavire, mund të lidh kurorë me një burrë. E, sipas një të thëne të Aliut, Ai-shes, Bera’s dhe Ibën Mes’udit martesa me një lavire nuk guxon të bëhet.  Ibën Kajjim e pëkrah mendimin e dytë. Ai thotë: Në Kur’an besimtarit i urd-hërohet të martohet me një grua të ndershme.  Kurora është valide me këtë kusht. Kur nuk plotësohet ky kusht, nuk mund të bëhet kurorë. Njeriu që do të martohet ose e pranon ligjin e Zotit ose jo. Nëse nuk e pranon, ai do të jetë pabesimtar, ose do të jetë njeri që i mvesh shok Zotit. Nëse e pranon por nuk e aplikon ose mar¬tohet me një lavire, kësaj rradhe nuk i vlen kurora dhe, edhe vetë do të llogaritet si lavir. Ja, kjo është rëndësia e ajetit që u citua. Ibën Kajjim jep edhe shpjegime tjera lidhur me këtë temë. 
Çdo grua që hynë në laviri, nuk është e njëjtë. Disa prej tyre kërkojnë falje. Të këtillave s’ka ç’tu thuhet. Disa të tjera deri në këtë tragjedi kanë ardhur pa dashje. Nëse do të gjendeshte dikush ta shpëtojë, ajo do të ishte mjaft e lumtur. Do të ishte shumë mirë që të shpëtonte kështu. E disa e kënaqin shpirtin e ep-shin e tyre vetëm me laviri. Edhe sikur të martohej një e këtillë, syri do t’i ngelte tek tjetri. Ja, pra, martesa me një grua të këtillë, don të thotë pranim të lavirisë, don të thotë të jetosh me një krijesë që në Kur’an quhet “habith: e fëlliqur”. E kjo nuk i gjason një be-simtari.
Sipas të drejtës romake, ishte e nda-luar martesa me një grua që ishte lavire, artiste dhe e gjykuar. Njerëzve të da¬lluar dhe familjeve të tyre u ishte ndaluar martesa me skllevët e liruar ose më fëmijët e aktorëve teatral. 
Martesa e përkohëshme
Kurora është një akt që mbështetet në qetësi e paqë si dhe në dashuri e në mëshirë, e që ka për qëllim që, duke formuar familje, të lindin fëmijë. S’quhet akt kurore, madje edhe atëherë kur ka dëshmitarë dhe bëhet marrëveshje me një grua për kurorë të përkohshme. Edhe sikur të jetë për dhjetë a njëzet vjet. I Dërguari a.s. këtë e ndaloi në mënyrë absolute. Fjalët e Abdull-llah b. Abbasit, që mendon se kurora e përkohshme është e pranueshme, nuk janë të dre¬jta. Nga as’habët, muxhtehidët e njohur të Islamit që nxje¬rrin gjykime nga ajetet dhe hadithet dhe nga tabiinët (ata që janë takuar me njerëz të cilët e kanë parë Muhammedin ose kanë dëgjuar hadithet e tij) askush nuk e pranon një kurorë të këtillë.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

PJESA E DYTË

*GRUAJA NË FAMILJE*

I. Pozita e gruas në familjen islame
II. Të drejtat e ndërsjella të gruas dhe të burrit
III. Poligamia
IV. Prishja e kurorës (shkurorëzimi)
V. Hul-le (kthimi i gruas në kurorën e parë)
VI. Gruaja dhe trashëgimia

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Hyrje*

Para lindjes së Islamit, kudo në botë gruaja, edhe para kurorës edhe pas saj, kishte të drejta shumë të kufizuara, ose nuk kishte fare të drejta. Në kohën e lulëzimit të civilizimit të Greqisë së Vjetër, deri në shekullin III të erës së re, në Kinë, në të drejtën hinduse, në të dre-jtën he¬breje, gruaja gjendej nën presion. Nuk mund të bënte asgjë krye në vete. Gjendej nën dominimin e babait para kurorës, e në kurorë nën dominimin e burrit, e pas vdekjes së tij - nën dominimin e djalit më të madh ose nën dominimin e ndonjë mashkulli tjetër nga familja. 
Edhe në siujdhesën e Arabisë pozita e gruas nuk ndry¬shonte.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*I.
Pozita e gruas në familjen islame*

“Xhenneti gjendet nën këmbët e nënave.”
Muhammedi a.s.
Aftësitë fiziologjike dhe psikologjike 
të burrit dhe gruas
E vërtetë e pamohueshme është se gruaja dhe burri, nga pikëpamja e for-mimit, nuk janë të njëjtë. Shkencëtarët që bëjnë fjalë për të drejtat e gruas, ten-tojnë të shpjegojnë arsyet e ndryshme të këtij dallimi. Disa prej tyre vërtetojnë se ky ndryshim fiziologjik me kohë do të evitohet, kështu që gruaja dhe burri, edhe psikikisht një ditë do të barazo¬hen. Nëse e lëmë në një anë këtë debat dhe nëse e shqyrto¬jmë pozitën e sotme, do të shohim se gruaja dhe burri, njeri prej tjetrit, ndryshojnë vetëm nga pikëpamja e formimit të trupit të tyre, organizmit të tyre dhe aktiviteteve. Fiziologjikisht mashkulli dhe femra veprojnë ashtu siç iu mundëson struk¬tura trupore. Ashtu siç një mashkull nuk mund të lind fëmijë, ashtu edhe një femër nuk mund të mbarsë. Pasi që “instikti seksual nuk është vetëm vlerë e mëvetësishme psiko-fizike, por është element i personit me të cilin është i lidhur në mënyrë të pandashme... Duhet të dijmë edhe atë se analiza e instiktit seksual mund të na dërgojë kah veçantitë (specifikat) e karakterit të një njeriu.” 
Me siguri do të ketë dallime të mëdha edhe në sferën psikike, varësisht nga struktura fiziologjike. Tek mashkulli nuk mund të gjenden emocione gjithnjë të ndryshme siç janë të hajthme ato te gruaja. Mashkulli është një qenie e tillë që mund t’u kundërvehet dukurive të ashpra të vazhdueshme të natyrës, si dhe sulmeve të numërta të jetës. Fiziologët i shpjegojnë dallimet shpirtërore midis mashkullit dhe gruas. Në familje për burrin gjë elementare është t’i dalë në krye gruas, ndërsa për gruan është krye-sore t’i dhurohet mashkullit, ruajtja e personalitetit deri në shkallën e mundur dhe përpjekja që të jetë e simpatizuar dhe e pranuar nga ana e mashkullit, si dhe ruajtja e mashkullit në “pishinën e saj shpirtërore dhe trupore”. Për mash-kullin, familja është një pasuri, ndërsa për gruan është fortifikatë. Gruaja dispo-non me veti varësisht nga fiziologjia dhe or¬ganizmi. Te gruaja janë më të shpre-hura: temperatura, pulsi dhe frymëmar-rja. Forca muskulare ngadhnjen te mash-kulli. Një gjendje e këtillë gruan e ven-dos ndërmjet mash¬kullit dhe fëmijës. 
Gina Lambroso e cila e ka studiuar psikologjinë e femrës me një mençuri dhe urtësi në veprat “L’ame de la famme”, “La famme dans la societe ac-tuelle”, shqyrton shumë çështje intere-sante: 
“Gruaja, për shkak të dashurisë që e ndjen ndaj të tjerëve, është e varur prej tyre. Egoizmi i burrit është një fanar i ndritshëm që tregon rrugët nëpër të cilat duhet kaluar. Ndaj, mashkulli nuk kërkon udhërrëfyes dhe nuk mbështetet në askë. Ndërsa flijimi i gruas, atë e shtyen të mbështetet në të tjerët dhe pen-gohet të përparojë pa udhërrëfyes. Diç e këtillë nuk i përket vetëm asaj të duash dhe të jesh e dashur, por, ndoshta edhe vetëkontrollimit. Gruaja është si një ka-cavjerrës, madje edhe sikur t’i tha¬heshin rrënjët, sikur të gjente ndonjë degë të thatë ose ndonjë mur, do ta vazhdonte jetën. Tragjedia më e madhe për të është kur ngel pa mbështetje. Ka njerëz, të cilët, një dobësi të këtillë - (e kjo për gruan është forcë e të kërkuarit të mbështetjes dhe të varësisë nga të tjerët) e shpjegojnë me mungesë të edukatës. Por, edhe gruaja që ka edu¬katë më të madhe, përsëri ka nevojë për të (mbështetje).” 
Akademiku Maz’har Osman Uzman, pas stu¬dimit të dallimeve organike dhe psikike midis mashkullit dhe femrës, konstaton: 
“Në kohëra të vjetra nuk ka ekzistuar mendim për barazi juridike, siç është sot mendimi i feministëve të rinj. Barazia juridike nuk mund të kënaq dy gjenerata që s’janë krijuar në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe që nuk kanë dëshira dhe ideale të njëjta. Edhe kafshët e gjinisë mashkul-lore janë të vrazhda ndaj atyre të gjinisë femrore. Dikur gruaja këm¬be¬hej, blehej, vidhej, grabitej e shitej. Pra, ajo nuk ishte pro¬nare e vërtetë e vetëvetes, por ishte vetëm një lëndë për vazhdimësinë e racës... Madje edhe në ato vende ku gruaja nderohej si kurorë, martesa ako-ma i sjellte mishërim, bënte që plotësisht të humbë personalitetin e vjetër. Kjo prej zo¬njushës do të bëhet zonjë, do të mbajë mbiemrin e bashkëshortit dhe do të njihet si pronë e filan fallanit. Por, nuk ndryshon te burri, asgjë. Martesa sado që të jetë zbu¬ku¬ruese, gruan përsëri e vë në shërbim të burrit. Detyra e gruas në Angli, është të dashurojë, të shërbejë dhe të jetë e dëgjushme, e thënë kjo që përcillet prej gojës në gojë. Poeti Schiler thotë: “Në rruzullin tokësor, dëgjueshmëria është obligimi i gruas”. Kundër dominimit të dukshëm të burrit, gruaja ka rezistencën e fshehur. Që të mundë burrin, gruaja shërbehet me na-tyrën e vet të butë dhe në mënyrë të pa-hetuar, burrin mund ta sjellë deri në atë gjendje që e dëshiron. Në një martesë fatlume, hidhërimi ose zemërimi i njërës palë zëvendësohet me gjentilitetin e palës tjetër. Njëra palë dëshiron të do-minojë deri në shkallën e dhunës, ndërsa pala tjetër fiton me modesti, me dorëzim të parez¬ervë, me varshmëri e dëgju-eshmëri. Ja, këto janë mëlmesat e bashkëshortësisë. Vetë krijimi i dy gji-nive aq të ndryshme, lind respekt dhe dashuri të ndërsjellë. 

Ndarja e obligimeve
Në institucionin familje, feja Islame ka bërë ndarjen e obligimeve midis gruas dhe burrit sipas mundësive mate-riale dhe shpirtërore të tyre. Secilës palë ia ka dhënë de¬tyrën që mund ta kryej dhe e ka respektuar aftësinë e tyre. Gruas i ka dhënë detyra që mund t’i kryej, e nuk e ka ngarkuar me përgjegjësi që nuk mund t’i bartë. Në Kur’an Zoti xh.sh. më shpesh njerëzve u drejtohet vetëm në gjininë mashkullore. Kjo rrjedh nga specifika e gjuhës arabe. Në arabisht përdoret gjinia mashkullore, kur i drejtohemi një grupi grash e burrash, për shembull edhe paraqitja “ja ejjuhel ledhine amenu: o ju besimtarë” është në gjininë ma¬shku¬llo¬re. Nga aspekti i përbërjes dhe kuptimit, i përfshin të gjithë besim¬tarët, pa marrë parasysh gjininë.
Para Islamit, ashtu si edhe në vendet tjera të botës, në Arabi, gruaja nuk kishte të drejta. Feja Islame gruas i solli të drejtat e merituara dhe e vendosi në pozitën e saj të lartë. Në një liri të këtillë që erdhi nga kjo reformë e papritur dhe e jashtëzakonshme, gratë mundeshin në mënyrë të haptë t’i shprehnin mendimet e tyre. Siç u theksua më lartë, edhe pse në Kur’anin Famëlartë shprehjet përgjithësisht janë në gjininë mashkullore për shkak, siç u theksua, të specifikës gjuhësore, gratë kërkonin të zbresin edhe ajete të atilla në të cilat do të përmenden edhe ato. Një ditë, zonja Ummi Umare nga muslimanët ensarë erdhi te i Dërguari a.s. dhe i tha: 
“O Pejgamber i Zotit, shikoj se çdo gjë është për meshkujt, pse vallë nuk përmenden gratë?” 
Më pas zbriti ky ajet: 
“Nuk ka dyshim as për muslimanët dhe muslimanet, besimtarët dhe besim-taret, adhuruesit dhe adhurueset, të sinqertit dhe të sinqertat, durimtarët dhe durimtaret, të përvuajturit dhe të përvuajturat, sadakadhënësit dhe sada-kadhënëset, agjëruesit dhe agjërueset, ruajtësit e nderit dhe ruajtëset e nderit, shumëpërmendësit e All-lla¬hut e shumëpërmendëset e All-llahut, All-llahu ka përgatitur falje (mëkatesh) dhe shpërblimi të madh.” 
Edhe një muslimane që dëshiron barazi totale me burrin nga aspekti i vlerës para Zotit, shpërblimin shpirtëror dhe sevapin... Nëna e jonë, gruaja e Pe-jgamberit a.s. Ummi Seleme shprehet: “Ç’do të bëhej sikur të ishim meshkuj, do të luftonim si ata, do të fitonim shpërblime si ata!” më pas zbret ky ajet: 
“Mos lakmoni në atë, që All-llahu gradoi disa nga ju mbi disa të tjerë. Burrave ju takon hise nga ajo që fi¬tuan ata dhe grave gjithashtu ju takon hise nga ajo që fituan ato. All-llahut kërkoni të mirat e Tij. All-llahu është i dijshëm për çdo send.” 
Mashkulli nuk mund të bëhet si femra
Nëna e Merjemes, Hanne, kur ishte me barrë (me Mer¬jemen) duke e para-menduar si djalë, ia përkushtoj fëmijën Shtëpisë së Shenjtë (Bejt-ul Mukaddes). Por, kur i lindi vajzë, e brengosur shprehu brengën duke thënë: “Zoti im, unë e linda femër!?”. All-llahu që shumë mirë e dinte ç’kishte lindur Hanne, urdhëroi: “Mashkulli nuk është si femra”.  Pra, djali që e deshe ti nuk mund të jetë si vajza që ta dhash Unë, djali nuk mund të jetë i suksesshëm në shërbim të Shtëpisë së Shenjtë.
Dominimi i burrit
Pas këtyre sqarimeve mund të thuhet se në insti¬tucionin familje: 
“Edhe atyre (grave) u takon e drejta, sikurse edhe përgjegjësia në bashkëshortësi, e burrave u takon një përparësi ndaj tyre. All-llahu është i Plotëfuqishëm, i Urtë.” 
 Ajeti i cili e shpall këtë prioritet është si vijon: 
“Burrat janë përgjegjës për gratë, ngase All-llahu ka graduar disa mbi di-sa të tjera dhe ngase ata kanë shpen-zuar nga pasuria e tyre.”  
Këtë ajet shpeshherë e kanë marrë në gojë shumë kritikë jomuslimanë duke pohuar se gruaja i nënshtrohet urdhërit të burrit dhe është dhënë nën shërbimin e tij.
Që të mund të kuptojmë më mirë këtë, duhet të ndalemi në fjalën “kavvamun: përgjegjës” që ka dy kup-time: 
1. Interesim për fatin dhe nevojat (e saj) dhe, 
2. Mbikqyrje ndaj saj. Kuptimi i parë nuk flet asgjë kundër gruas, përkundrazi, flet në dobi të saj. Kur gjendemi tek kuptimi i dytë, tek e drejta e burrit për mbikëqyrjen, mbrojtjen e gruas, kjo ka norma të caktuara në Islam.
Gruaja nëse është jo muslimane por hebreje ose e krishterë, atëherë burri nuk mund të intervenojë në besimin e saj.  Burri nuk mund të përzihet as në pasur-inë e saj per¬sonale. Gjatë vënies së ku-rorës, gruaja merr mehrin prej burrit. Kjo është pasuri personale e saj. Bash-këshorti nuk gëzon asnjë të drejtë në të. Gruaja nuk është e obliguar që nga mehri të përgatisë pajë. Faktikisht, gruaja as gjatë martesës as më pas nuk ka obligime financi¬are. 
Gruaja nëse disponon me ndonjë pas-uri tjetër përveç mehrit, madje edhe po pati nevojë burri, ajo gëzon të dre¬jtën absolute ndaj asaj pasurie. Ka autorizim që nëpërmjet tregëtisë ta shtojë pasurinë, ta huazojë ose t’ua dhurojë per¬sonave të tretë... Për këtë gjë s’ka nevojë të kërkojë leje nga burri. Edhe pse bashkëshorti nuk ka autorizim të japë sadaka nga prona e bashkëshortes, gruaja ka të drejtë të japë sada¬ka prej pasurisë së vet pa marrë leje nga bashkë-sho¬rti.  Në vendin ku përmendet bashkëshorti dhe bashkë¬sho¬rtja, për gratë përdoret shprehja “maruf: legale, diç që është e njohur, diç që u përgjigjet zakoneve (adeteve)”. Nëse burri nuk i kënaq nevojat e fëmijëve dhe të bash-këshortes për shkak të koprracisë, gruaja ka të drejtë pa dijen e burrit të shpenzojë për vete dhe për fëmijët, nëse kjo bëhet në mënyrë hallall dhe nëse është e lejuar me zakone. 
Gruaja, nga aspekti juridik, nuk është e obliguar të punojë në shtëpinë bash-këshortit dhe të kryejë punë am-visërie.  Mirëpo, duke patur parasysh dashurinë, ndihmën dhe mirëkuptimin e ndërsjellë nuk do të duhej të mbetet in-di¬fe¬rente ndaj këtyre punëve.
Bashkëshortet e as’habëve, përveç që i kryenin punët shtëpiake, u ndihmonin edhe bashkëshortëve në punët e tyre. E dimë se duart e nënës sonë Fatimes, janë shtypur në mullirin e dorës. Motra e gruas Muhammedit a.s., e bija e Ebu Bekrit-nëna e jonë Esma, ka punuar punët e bash¬këshortit të saj Zubejrit, ka kryer edhe punët rreth ushqimit, përgatitjes së kalit, ka bartur fara dhe bërthama të hurmës në kokë në një largësi prej një kilometri. Ndihma e këtillë e ndërsjellë, midis dy bashkëshortëve, që gjendet në shkallën më të lartë të dashurisë dhe lidhshmërisë, nuk është barrë, por kënaqësi. Kur Esved b. Jezid e pyeti Ai-shen se me çka merret i Dër¬guari a.s. kur gjendet në shtëpi, mori këtë pë¬rgji¬gje: 
“U ndihmon njerëzve të shtëpisë në punët e tyre, e kur e dëgjon ezanin shkon në namaz.” 
Pas një sqarimi të këtillë, mund të themi se burri nuk mund të intervenojë në lirinë dhe autoritetin e gruas nga as-pekti fetar, financiar dhe juridik. Atëherë, ku mbeti do¬minimi i burrit? Ta caktojmë regjionin e këtij dominimi.
Në ajet jipen dy aspekte të dominimit të burrit:  
1. Nga aspekti i krijimit-burri është më i fuqishëm dhe më i qëndrueshëm se gruaja.  Ka qëndresë dhe durim më të madh. Për këtë arsye, rreth termave nubuvvet (pejga¬mbe¬ri), prezidencë (kryetar shteti), dëshmitar, luftëtar, dhe pra¬nimit të pjesës më të madhe të trashëgimisë mashkulli ka përparësi. 
2. Burri, duke dhënë mehr gjatë ku-rorëzimit dhe duke siguruar ekzistencën në institucionin - familje, ka përgje¬gjë¬si-në financiare. Pra, ky dominim i burrit rrjedh nga përgje¬gjë¬sia e tij. Kjo mbështetet nga parimi që është i pranuar nga të gjithë “Pushteti dhe autoriteti janë proporcionale me përgjegjësinë”.
Burri është personi përgjegjës dhe koka e familjes. Fëmijët janë të lidhur për të. Detyra e tij është të gjejë dhe të ruaj akomodimin. Ai e ka autorizimin për banim. Ai është pronar i shtëpisë. Për këtë arsye, kur burri nuk është në shtëpi, gruaja nuk guxon të lejojë dikush i huaj të hyjë në shtëpi. Thamë se burri është koka e familjes. Gruaja dëgjon urdhërin e burrit. Ajo nuk guxon të mos e dëgjojë burrin, i cili mban përgjegjës-inë dhe është i obliguar që me mundin e vet të luftojë gjatë tërë jetës. Të mëdha janë punët e burrit. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Poqese ndonjërit i kisha urdhëruar t’i falet dikujt, pos All-llahut, atëherë grave do t’u kisha urdhëruar të falen para burrave të tyre”. 
Arsyeja për këtë është të drejtat që All-llahu u ka dhënë burrave mbi gratë.  Një hadith tjetër thotë: 
“Më është treguar Xhehennemi. Ç’të shihet, shu¬micën e pjesëtarëve të Xhehennemit e përbëjnë gratë. Ato janë në rrugët e pafesë (fyejnë, mall-kojnë). - kur u pyet nga ana e një as’habi: -O i Dërguar i All-lla¬hut, a janë ato në rrugë të pafesë kundër All-llahut? ai tha: Ato nuk iu falënderohen bashkëshortëve dhe mirësisë. Nëse njërës prej tyre me shekuj i bën të mirë, e tek ti heton diçka (që nuk i pëlqen), do të shprehet se kurrfarë të mire s’ka pasur prej teje.” 
Shtëpia është si një pushtet i vogël. Natyrisht, se do të ketë dikush që do të jetë kryesori. Ky, sipas qenies, obligi-meve dhe përgjegjësisë është burri. Ky është prioritet dhe dominimi i burrit ndaj gruas që e pranon Islami.
Edhe sipas botëkuptimeve të sotme juridike, në insti¬tucionin e familjes ekzistojnë të drejta prioritare që i pose-don burri, për dallim nga gruaja. Burri është koka e famil¬jes. Ai e zgjedh vend-banimin. Gruaja e mban emrin familjar të burrit (mbiemrin e burrit). Gruaja është këshilltare dhe ndihmëse e burrit. Burri e përfaqëson bashkësinë famil-jare.  Pa lejen e burrit gruaja nuk mund të mirret me ndonjë punë ose me ndonjë zeje.  Në të drejtën islamike, gruaja, prej momentit të martesës e deri në fund të iddetit, pas ndarjes, kujdeset nga burri. Të gjitha shpenzimet e gruas dhe fëmijëve i mbulon burri. Gruaja nuk përzihet në këtë gjë.  Mirëpo, në të drejtën bashkëkohore, edhe gruaja merr pjesë në mbulimin e shpenzimeve lidhur me furnizimin dhe edukimin e fëmi-jëve.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*II.
Të drejtat dhe obligimet e ndërsjella të bashkëshortes dhe bashkëshortit*

“...ashtu siç ju keni të drejta ndaj grave, edhe ato kanë të drejta ndaj jush.”
Muhammedi a.s.

Në Kur’anin Famëlartë bashkësia bashkëshortore qu¬het “hududullah: kufinjë që i ka caktuar All-llahu”. Martesa s’është vetëm një ngjarje që ndodh midis dy per¬sonave. Ajo e përbën themelin e familjes. E familja është shtylla krye¬sore e shoqërisë. Martesa përveç anës së rëndësishme hu¬mane e juridike, ka edhe anën hyjnore fetare. Kushtet e nevojshme për zgjatjen e lum-turisë dhe paqës janë “kufinjt që i ka caktuar All-llahu”. Vazhdimësia e martesës është e mun¬dur me ruajtjen e këtyre kufijve. Shkelja e tyre, në realitet, është shkatërrimi i martesës.
“Kush i tejkalon kufijtë (e përcak-tuar nga ana) e All-llahut, pikërisht të tillët janë zullumqarë.” 
I Dërguari i All-llahut përgjegjësitë e bashkëshortes dhe të bashkëshortit në bashkësinë bashkëshortore i thekson kështu: 
“Keni kujdes, sepse çdokush nga ju është një bari dhe përgjigjet për ata që janë nën pushtetin e tij. Gjithashtu edhe burri është bari i anëtarëve të familjes dhe përgjigjet për ta. Gruaja, në shtëpinë e bash¬këshortit si dhe për fëmijët, është një bari. Është përgjegjëse për ta. Shërbëtori është rojtar i mallit të pronarit të shtëpisë dhe është përgjegjës për të. Në fund, secili nga ju është bari dhe secili është përgjegjës për atë që ruan.” 
Të drejtat e gruas ndaj burrit
Një sqarim i obligueshëm:
“T’i njohish njerëzit me masën e së vërtetës, e jo të vërtetën me njerëzit”. Kjo e thënë ka rëndësi të madhe për temën në shqyrtim. Feja Islame është një besim i atillë që e ka zbritur Zoti duke krijuar një tërësi me themelet e imanit, me përcaktime, me faljen me etikën dhe sistemin juridik. Urdhërat dhe udhërrëfimet e Zotit për Islamin janë të shtru¬ara në Kur’an. Muhammedi a.s. është ai që me frymëzim e pranoi Kur’anin nga All-llahu dhe ua shpalli njerëzve. Mu¬hammedi që ishte “Ummijj: analfabet” nëpërmjet frymëzimit mbizotëroi çdolloj njohurie, ndaj fjalët e tij janë burim për kuptimin e fesë.
“Ai nuk flet nga mendja e tij. Ai (Kur’ani) nuk është tjetër pos shpallje që i shpallet.” 
Veprat që i ka bërë i Dërguari i All-llahut, respek¬tivisht aksionet dhe sjelljet e tij janë vetë e vërteta. Ai të vërtetën e shpalli me fjalë, ndërsa e zbatoi me vepra. Në Kur’anin Famëlartë urdhëro-het: 
“Ju e kishit shembullin më të lartë në të dërguarin e All-llahut”.  
Nga kjo del se Islamin duhet ta kuptojmë nga Kur’ani dhe nga sunneti i të Dërguarit a.s. që është interpretim, sqarim dhe plotësim i gjykimeve islame. Kur gjykojmë për Islamin para së gjithash, duhet t’i lexojmë burimet e tij. Si¬pas kësaj dispozite vlerësohet edhe mënyra e sjelljes së muslimanit.
Gjatë historisë së Islamit, gruaja mus-limane, në vende të ndryshme është tra-jtuar në mënyra të ndryshme. Kjo mund të thuhet edhe për të gjitha gratë e botës. S’është mirë të thuhet se muslimania gjatë historisë islame ka jetuar një jetë të prapambetur në krahasim me femrat tjera. Në kohën e Osmanlinjëve kanë jetuar ndryshe, varësisht me atë se ku kanë jetuar, në fshat o qytet, e në vende të ndryshme të mbretërisë së gjerë, e prej kohe në kohë janë balla¬faquar me interpretime të ndryshme. Por, kjo nuk është tema jonë. Po përsërisim se nuk duhet dhënë gjykime në lidhje me kup-timin e pozitës së gruas islame, duke shikuar në trajtimin e saj në disa kohëra dhe vende të botës islame.
Të drejtat e bashkëshortes
Kur e kanë pyetur se çfarë të drejta ka gruaja ndaj bu¬rrit, i Dërguari a.s. është përgjegjur kështu: 
“Kur të hash vetë, do ta ushqesh edhe atë, kur të vishesh vetë, do ta ve-shish edhe atë. Mos ia përkujto qëlli-misht të mirat që ia ke bërë. Mos e quaj atë dhe punët e saja të shëmtua-ra, kur t’i hidhërohesh, të mos e lësh në vetmi, por brenda në shtëpi (një kohë të caktuar mund t’i rrish larg).”  
Në një hadith tjetër thuhet kështu: 
“U jepni atyre nga ajo që hani, veshni ato sikur që visheni vetë, mos i rrahni, mos i quani të shëmtuara, mos përdorni fjalë të këqia.” 
1) Nevojat materiale dhe shpenzimet kryesore të gruas janë në përgjegjësi të burrit. Kjo ndryshon varësisht nga gjendja materiale e burrit. Ç’është me rëndësi, kjo duhet të realizohet sipas nivelit të burrit. Siç u theksua më sipër, nga aspekti juridik gruaja nuk është e obliguar të punojë as në shtëpi. Por, s’ka kurrëfarë dyshimi se puna në shtëpi është e vlefshme nga aspekti i dashurisë, intimitetit dhe ndi¬esh¬mërisë (sen-zibilitetit), nëse mund të kryhet. Por, si-pas mendimit të Imam Malikut dhe disa të tjerëve nga as’habët dhe tabbiinët, nëse burri është i varfër gruaja duhet të punojë.  Nëse burri është koprrac dhe nuk e shpenzon atë që është faktike dhe e zakonshme, gruaja ka të drejtë që për vete dhe për fëmijën e saj, të shpenzojë atë pa e la¬jmëruar (informuar) burrin. Pejgamberi a.s. e ka lejuar këtë gjë. 
2) Të mos degradohet (nënçmohet) gruaja. Kjo don të thotë se as ajo dhe as punët e saja të mos quhet të shëmtu¬ara. Të mos shprehet (nga ana e burrit) mospëlqimi. Siç di¬het, ofendimi më i madh ndaj gruas është kur atë do ta quash e shëmtuar. Gruaja është e dhënë vazhdimisht me shpirt që burrit t’ia tre-gojë bukurinë dhe prezencën e saj. Është sjellje gjentile që asaj t’i thuhet se është e bukur.
Veç kësaj që u tha më sipër, në hadithe ekzistojnë këshilla që burri të mos i hidhërohet gruas, të mos braktiset ajo. Mirësjellja me gruan është shpallur edhe në Kur’an: 
“Çoni jetë të mirë me to. Nëse i ur-reni ato, bëni durim, se ndodh që All-llahu të falë shumë të mira në një send që ju e urreni.” 
Për këtë çështje flasin shumë hadithe të Pejgamberit a.s.:
“Në lidhje me gratë, njëri tjetrin ta këshilloni me mirësi...”  
“Një besimtar një besimtares të mos i hidhërohet kur është i nevrikosur. Nëse nuk i pëlqen ndonjë veti e saj, ndoshta do të jetë i kënaqur me vetitë tjera.”  
Me të vërtetë nuk është e thënë të na pëlqejë çdo veti dhe çdo punë e ndonjë njeriu. Por, një njeri i sinqertë, me siguri do të gjejë shumë veti që do t’i pëlqejnë tek të tjerët, e sidomos tek gruaja. Me ato ai duhet të kënaqet dhe të jetë i lum-tur. Një hadith tjetër i të Dërguarit a.s. thotë: 
“Besimtarë, më të pjekur në iman janë ata që kanë moral më të lartë. Nga ju, më i vlefshmi është ai, që ndaj grave sillet më mirë dhe është më gjen-til.” 
Të përsërisim se është e ndaluar të hidhërohesh me gruan, të mos i flasish asaj dhe ajo të bojkotohet. (lidhur me këtë ekziston një përjashtim i cili do të ceket në vijim të librit). Gruaja dëshiron që burri të inter¬e¬sohet për të... Ndjen nevojë shpirtërore që vazhdimisht të pranohet prezenca dhe vlera e saj nga ana e burrit. Nëse nuk mund të gjejë një in¬teresim të këtillë nga ana e bashkë¬sho-rtit, ajo do të jetë e brengosur. Është vërtetuar me anketa se njëri ndër shkaqet më të rëndësishme për kërkesën e kënaqësisë shpirtërore e seksuale, është pikërisht një gje¬ndje, siç u theksua më lartë. 
3) Argëtimi në shtëpi me bash-këshorten ose vëzhgimi i përbashkët i ndonjë ngjarjeje argëtuese, është njëra nga të drejtat e gruas ndaj burrit. Nëna jonë, Aisheja bënte gara në vrapim me të Dërguarin a.s.; ndonjëherë ajo e tejka-lonte të Dërguarin e Zotit, ndonjëherë e tejkalonte ai. Në Mesxhidin e Medines (një xhami e vogël) ushtarë nga Abisinia ushtronin lojra ushtarake me shtizat e tyre. Pejgamberi a.s. dhe Aisheja i vëzhgonin nga porta e tyre. I Dër¬guari a.s. e mbuloi me shaminë e tij Aishen dhe kështu, deri sa nuk u mërzit ajo, vazhduan t’i përcjellin ushtarët.  Rrëfehen fjalët e Ibën ‘Abbasit: 
“Si unë që dëshiroj që bashkëshort-ja ime të rregu¬llohet për mua, ashtu më pëlqen edhe rregullimi im për të. Meqë All-llahu ka urdhëruar: 
“Si kanë të drejtë burrat ndaj grave, ashtu edhe ato kanë të drejtë ndaj bur-rave.”  
I Dërguari a.s. në një hadith thotë: 
“Të gjitha lojrat që i bëjnë njerëzit janë të kota. Përjashtim bën hedhja e shigjetës me hark, ushtrimi me kalë dhe të luajturit me gruan. Janë këto reale dhe të drejta.” 
4) Të mos rrihet gruaja, duke i pasur parasysh gratë, Pe¬jgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Mos i rrihni robëreshat e Zotit.” 
Erdhi ‘Umeri r.a. dhe u ankua se gratë kanë filluar të rebelojnë kundër burrave të tyre. Pas kësaj, i Dërguari i All-llahut lejoi që gratë të rrihen. Kësaj radhe u shtua numri i grave që erdhën tek gratë e Pejgamberit a.s. të cilat u ankuan nga burrat e tyre. Në fund Pejgamberi a.s. tha: 
“Shumë gra po vijnë tek familja ime e po ankohen nga burrat. Ata që i rra-hin gratë e veta, s’ka dyshim se nuk janë të hajrit.” 
Në Islam, kreu i familjes është burri. A mundet që kreu i familjes ta rrahë gruan për t’a kthyer disciplinën, me kusht që ajo rrahje të mos jetë shumë e dhembshme? Nëse gruaja është rebele ose, nëse ka rebeluar kundër burrit dhe, nëse ka filluar që në mënyrë të dre-jtëpërdrejtë ta shkatërrojë bashkë¬si¬në familjare, burri mund ta rrahë atë. Për një rrahje të këtillë, ka edhe arsye tjera. Lidhur me këtë do të bëhet fjalë më vonë. Jashtë këtyre arsyeve, burri nuk ka të drejtë ta rrahë të shoqen. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Asnjë nga ju s’duhet ta rrahë gruan si rrihet robëresha. Ndoshta në fund të jetës do të kthehet dhe do të bëjë marrëdhënie me të.” 
5) Nuk duhet bërë gruan lëndë shpirtëkeqësie duke e kontrolluar atë be-fasisht. S’duhet bërë kontrollime sek-rete. 
Vetëm nëse disponon me argumente të forta dyshimi, mund ta bëjë atë. Në një hadith thuhet: Nëse dikush është larg familjes, mos të kthehet pa u lajmëruar më parë. 
Burri nuk duhet aty për aty t’u besojë thashethënave lidhur me gruan e tij dhe s’duhet të japë gjykime të ngut¬shme. Njëri ndër mëkatet më të mëdha është, të ndërmje¬të¬sua¬rit në keqësimin e marëdhënieve mes gruas dhe burrit. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Ai që spiunon gruan tek burri i saj dhe atë e prezenton si femër të keqe, nuk është me ne.”  
Njëra ndër arsyet përse nuk është e preferuar që burri befas të hyjë në shtëpi ose në ndonjë rast tjetër, është pa-mundësia e përgatitjes së gruas të dalë para burrit të vet, e jo diç tjetër e papëlqyer.
6) Nuk është e lejuar që bashkëshortët t’i zbu¬lojnë sekretet lidhur me marëdhëniet seksuale dhe me çështjet tjera. Një sjellje e këtillë, mund ta prishë ndjenjën e turpit te gruaja dhe t’ia dobësojë emocionet, ndaj është jo-morale. Këtë gjë i Dërguari i All-llahut e shpjegon kështu: 
“Ditën e Gjykimit, para All-llahut, në vendin më të keq do të gjenden edhe ata që zbulojnë sekretin e gruas së vet pas mardhënieve me të.”  
Normalisht, edhe gruaja duhet të re-spektojë këtë parim në të njëjtën mënyrë.
E drejta e burrit ndaj gruas
1) Siç është theksuar më parë, burri është njeri i cili: është i obliguar t’i sigu-rojë gruas dhe fëmijëve ushqim, ve-shmbathje dhe strehim si dhe nevojat tjera. Mban edhe obligimet e përgjith-shme të tërë familjes. Për shkak të këtyre obligimeve dhe aftësive të tij, ai është kreu i familjes është pronar i shtëpisë. Gruaja është e detyruar ta dëgjojë në punët legale. Po nuk u pajtuan rreth diskutimit lidhur me kurorën, do të dëgjohet zëri i burrit. Ta përkujtojmë ajetin në të cilin thuhet: 
“Burrat janë përgjegjës për gratë.” 
Gruaja për burrin është shok jete. Është faktore qetësie e paqe, lëndë e dashurisë dhe mëshirës si dhe këshilltare e denjë. Bashkëshortët e plotësojnë njëri tjetrin. Por, kjo nuk don të thotë se burri ia plotëson çdo dëshirë gruas së vet; se ç’ti bie në mend asaj, do ta ketë. Sho-qëria islame bazo¬het në përgjegjësinë e burrit, që rrjedh nga ajo se burri është i dëgjuari, ndërsa gruaja ajo që duhet të dëgjojë.
2) Gruaja është rojtare e shtëpisë së burrit. Ajo, siç është e obliguar t’i ruajë fëmijët dhe pasurinë, është e de¬tyruar ta ruaj edhe nderin nga mëkatet. Pejgam-beri a.s. në një hadith të drejtat e burrave ndaj grave kështu i thekson: 
“Të tjerët mos të shkelin krevatin tuaj. Të mos hyjnë në shtëpinë tuaj ata njerëz që nuk ju pëlqejnë. Gratë të mos i lejojnë këto sjellje.” 
Në Kur’an theksohet: 
“...gratë e mira janë respektuese, janë besnike ndaj fshehtësisë...”  
Në këtë ajet fjala “gajb: fshehtësi, sekret” përmban be¬gatinë e burrit, sek-retet e familjes, nderin, madje edhe foshnjen në stomakun e gruas. Gruaja duhet t’i ruajë këto dhe të ketë kujdes të mos dështojë fëmija. Duke i respektuar këto, gruaja faktikisht i plotëson në masë të madhe obligimet fe¬tare. Në një hadith thuhet kështu: 
“Nëse gruaja falet pesë herë në ditë dhe nëse agjëron një muaj, poashtu nëse e ruan nderin dhe e dëgjon burrin e vet, nga cila portë të dojë le të hyjë në Xhennet.” 
3) Gruaja nuk duhet ta shkatërrojë sistemin e theme¬luar familjar. Përveç situatave kur nuk është e mundur të mbahet kurora, gruaja nuk duhet të kërkojë shkurorëzim nga burri i saj. Në këto raste ndodh që shkaqet e shku-rorëzimit të rrjedhin nga marëdhëniet e reja me burrat tjerë ose nga ndonjë vendim i pamenduar mirë. Shkaku i parë është imoraliteti dhe tradhëtia ndaj bur-rit. Më pastaj do të lind pendimi. I Dër-guari a.s. thotë: 
“Cila grua kërkon shkurorëzim nga burri pa pasur arsye, era e Xhennetit për të do të jetë haram.” 
4) Në bashkëshortësi s’duhet të har-rohen gjërat e nevo¬jshme për vazhdimësinë e dashurisë dhe simpatisë. Martesa, para së gjithash mbështetet në rehatinë e dyan¬shme (relaksimi, arritja e kënaqësisë). Ashtu si nuk guxon gruaja t’u largohet obligimeve të bash-këshortësisë, edhe burri nuk guxon t’u shmanget obligimeve të veta. Simp-tomet e sëmu¬ndjes, si prepotenca ose impotenca, janë më të shpre¬hura tek gratë se sa tek burrat. Në epshet seksuale ndikon edhe bota emocionale e njeriut, planet dhe imagji¬nata. Në këtë ndikojnë edhe gjërat që i dëgjojmë nga të tjerët dhe jeta private e njerëzve lidhur me seksin. Ndaj është i ndaluar rrëfi¬mi dhe transmetimi i marëdhënieve sek¬rete të bashkë¬sho¬rtëve.
Bashkëshortët duhet të njihen mirë lidhur me po¬tencën, që të sillen në mënyrë harmonike. Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: 
“Nëse një grua nuk përgjigjet kur burri i saj e thërret në krevat, engjëjt do ta mallkojnë deri në mëngjes ose deri atëherë kur bjen në krevat.”  
Një ditë, para Muhammedit a.s. erdhi një grua dhe u ankua nga burri i saj, Saf-hani: 
-Kur lidhem në namaz, ai më rreh, kur agjëroj, ai ma prish agjërimin... - aty pranë gjendej edhe Safhani. Kur e pyeti i Dërguari a.s. ai u përgjegj: 
-O ndërmjetës i Zotit, e vërteta është ndryshe. Ajo në namazin e vet lexon dy sure e unë ia ndaloj këtë. -pas¬taj i Dërguari a.s. tha: 
-Të ishte vetëm një sure, do të mjaftonte për njerëzit. - Safhani vazhdoi: 
-Unë ia prish agjërimin ngase ajo don të agjërojë vazhdimisht. E unë jam burrë i ri, nuk mund të qën¬droj. - e i Dërguari a.s. tha: 
-Gruaja të mos agjërojë (vullnetar-isht) pa lejen e burrit.  
Nuk duhet penguar gruan në obligi-met bashkëshor¬tore. Në plotësimin e de-tyrave fetare që janë farze gjithashtu gruaja duhet të ketë kujdes që ibadeti i paobligueshëm të mos bëhet pengesë në funksionin e saj grua, bashkëshorte.
I njëjti parim vlen edhe për burrin. Edhe ky duhet t’i plotësojë obligimet e veta. Ibën Hazëm thotë se detyrat e këtilla të ndërsjella bashkëshortore, për ta janë farz (të de¬tyrueshme).  Nuk është besim nëse apstenon në këtë temë. Përkundrazi është zullum dhe padrejtësi kundër vetive të egos që ekzistojnë prej lindjes, është torturë kundër gruas. Kjo do të mund të jetë shkas për prostitucion dhe marëdhënie jolegale. Një ditë, tre as’habë u takuan dhe u morën vesh kështu: I pari tha: 
-Unë do të agjëroj përherë. -i dyti ia priti: 
-Deri sa të jam gjallë, natën do të fal namaz. -ndërsa i treti tha: 
-Unë do të qëndroj larg grave. Kurrë nuk do të martohem. -kur Pe-jgamberi a.s. kuptoi për këto vendime, shkoi tek ata dhe u tha: 
-Jini ju ata që kështu flitni? Keni kujdes! Betohem në emër të All-llahut se në mesin tuaj, unë jam ai që më së shumti i frikësohem Atij dhe më së shumti kam ku¬jdes të mos i kundërvi-hem. Ndaj, unë ndonjëherë agjëroj e ndonjëherë nuk agjëroj. Edhe falem edhe bëj gjumë dhe martohem me gra. Kush ia kthen kurrizin sunnetit tim, ai nuk i takon anës sime. 
Abdullah Ibën Amr Ibën As, ishte i njohur me lutjen e tij në izolim dhe res-pektin e tij ndaj All-llahut. Kur e pyeti i Dërguari a.s.: 
-Dëgjova se ditën agjëron e natën falesh, është ashtu? -ai u përgjegj: 
-Po, o i Dërguar i All-llahut. - Pe-jgamberi a.s. i tha: 
-Mos bën ashtu! Ndonjëherë agjëro e ndonjëherë mos agjëro. Natën edhe të falesh edhe të flesh, sepse trupi yt kërkon të drejtën e vet, syri yt kërkon të dre¬jtën e vet, gruaja e jote kërkon të drejtën e vet.  
S’ka dyshim se këto falje dhe agjërime që u theksuan në këto hadithe, janë jashtë farzit. Është normale se farzet duhet plotësuar.
Disa çështje lidhur me jetën seksuale
Gjendjet specifike të gruas
Ekzistojnë disa tema rreth gjendjes të lehonisë dhe menstruacionit të gruas. Menstruacioni është proces or¬ganik që paraqitet një herë në muaj tek gratë që nuk janë me barrë. Nuk mund të jetë më pak se tri ditë dhe më shumë se dhjetë ditë. Lehonia, është gjakderdhja pas lindjes dhe mund të zgjasë më së shumti dyzet ditë.
Gratë që kanë menstruacionin ose gjatë lehonisë, deri sa vazhdojnë këto procese, nuk mund të falin namazin, nuk mund të agjërojnë, s’mund ta lexojnë madje as ta prekin Kur’anin, nuk mund të kenë as marëdhënie seksuale. 
Hebrenjtë reth Medines, në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. nuk shoqëroheshin, nuk hanin dhe nuk hynin në të njëjtin krevat me gratë që kishin menstruacionin. Ndërsa Muhammedi a.s. lidhur me këtë gjë thotë:
“Bëni çdo gjë por mos hyni në marëdhënie seksu¬ale me to.” 
Me gratë që kanë menstruacionin ose janë lehona mund të shoqërohesh, të flesh e të hash edhe ushqimet që ato i përgatisin. Por, është e ndaluar të bësh marëdhënie seksu¬ale. Në Kur’an thekso-het: 
“Të pyesin ty për menstruacionin (hajdin). Thuaj: Ajo është gjendje e ne-veritur, andaj largohuni prej grave gjatë menstruacionit dhe mos iu afroni atyre (për marrë¬dhë¬nie) deri sa të pa-strohen. E kur të pastrohen, atëherë afrohuni atyre ashtu siç u ka lejuar All-llahu...”  
Siç shihet nga ajeti kjo është gjendje neverie, pa¬pastërtie. Shpjegimin shken-cor lidhur me këtë e jep eksperti:
“Gjatë menstruacionit nuk duhet kon-taktuar me burrin. Gruaja që vazhdi-misht humb gjak dhe ka një brengë të madhe, duhet pranuar dhe kuptuar si grua e sëmurë dhe duhet të jetë larg çfarëdo shqetësimi, sidomos atij seksual. Në gjendje të menstruacionit, organet gjeni¬tale të gruas janë plotë gjak. Hyrja në damarët e mitrës është e hapur sikur të jetë e dëmtuar. Bile edhe tek pedantet e më të pas¬trat, në këto kanale ka mi-krobe të pa¬numërta që presin me mjesh-tri. Gjatë menstruacionit këto shumëzo-hen në mënyrë të përshpejtuar, forcohen dhe presin momentin e nëse u jipet një shkas i vogël shpejtojnë kah organet e dëmtuara gjenitale dhe vezët. Po ndodhi të ketë marëdhënie seksuale, mikrobet do të shtrihen edhe më shumë e kështu edhe më tepër do ta dobësojnë femrën. Nëse vazhdohet me këtë, do të shkaktohet gjakderdhje e vrullshme, do të paraqiten dhëmbje në boshtin kurrizor dhe në nyje dhe do të shkakto¬het sëmundje shumë serioze. Në këtë periudhë gruaja ka një erë të rëndë e specifike. Kjo erë do të shtrihet në tërë trupin dhe djersën, madje edhe të femrës së pastër. Edhe vetë gruaja do të gërditet nga kjo erë. Është normale se edhe burri do të gërditet nga kjo erë e rëndë gjatë marëdhënieve seksuale në këtë periudhë. Gruaja, duke qenë e vetëdijshme, duhet të ketë shumë kujdes për higjienën dhe, në këtë peri¬udhë, të qën¬drojë sa më larg bashkëshortit.
Edhe lehona duhet të ketë kujdes gjatë atyre dyzet ditëve, sa zgjat lehonia, të jetë larg bashkëshortit. Meqë në mo-mentin e lindjes, organet gjenitale, veçanërisht brendia dëmtohet shumë, shpesh ndodhin edhe shkëputje. Marëdhëniet seksuale, në këtë periudhë, e dëmtojnë shumë femrën. Aktivimi i vrullshëm i mikrobeve kontribuon në shkaktimin e shumë sëmundjeve të grave. Ndaj, assesi s’duhet afruarr gruas para se të shërohet dhe para se or¬ganet gjenitale të marrin përsëri formën e na-tyrshme. Tol¬stoi e turpëron mashkullin që e shqetëson gruan: “Një burrë, kur bën dashuri me një grua, si me të da-shurën e tij, nuk duhet harruar se ajo është një nënë. Një grua nuk mund të qëndrojë që, në të njëjtin moment të jetë edhe dashnore, edhe një nënë e lodhur, një njeri i sëmurë.” “Burri nëse është në gjendje të flaktë, mund t’i kënaq ep¬shet e veta pa qenë në afërsi finale, vetëm me përkëledhje, dhe do t’i mjaftojë një bashkëshorti të ndershëm, një kënaqësi e këtillë.” 
Në periudhën e menstruacionit dhe të lehonisë, sipas fesë, është i ndaluar vetëm kontakti i drejtpërdrejtë seksual. Sjelljet tjera nuk janë haram, me kusht që njeriu të jetë i sigurt në vete dhe gjërat të mos i çojë deri në haram.
S’është e rrezikshme, sipas fesë, të kontaktohet me gruan shtatëzane. Por mjekët vërtetojnë se gjatë tre muajve të parë dhe të fundit kontaktimi është i rrezikshëm. Gjatë tre muajve të parë është e mundur të dështojë fëmija, ndërsa në tre muajt e fundit, ekziston rreziku i lindjes së parakohshme dhe gjakderdhja. Duhet patur kujdes i posa-çëm për gjendejn shëndetësore të gruas.
Marëdhëniet seksuale
Në Kur’an theksohet: 
“Gratë tuaja janë vendmbjellje e juaj...”  
Një qëllim i martesës është edhe ai që të formohet gjenerata e re. E kjo është e mundur vetëm me marëdhënie sipas rregullave. Në ajetin që e theksuam më parë urdhëro¬het të bëhet kontakt me gratë e pastruara. 
“...E kur të pastrohen atëherë afro-huni atyre ashtu siç u ka lejuar All-llahu ...” 
E kjo është një rrugë e natyrshme. Si-pas kësaj, një burrë bashkëshortes së tij nuk guxon t’i afrohet afër vendit të ndytë në vend të rrugës së natyrshme gjenitale. Kjo është një sjellje e keqe. Është jo morale.  Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Është i mallkuar ai njeri që bashkëshortes i afro¬het nga prapa (zgavra anale - anusi).”
Një hadith tjetër thotë kështu: 
“All-llahu nuk shikon me mëshirë atë njeri që, gruas i afrohet nga prapa (zgavra anale), ose bën ma¬rrë¬dhënie mashkull-mashkull.” 
Të penguarit e formimit të fëmijës
Në marrëdhënie seksuale, që të mos arrijë sperma deri tek ama, kryhet jasht vaginës. Të kryerit jasht vaginës qu¬het “azl”. Ka shumë dilema lidhur me atë, është azli i ndaluar ose jo. Pejgamberi a.s. kur e pyetën për këtë, zgjodhi shpre-hje të buta. Në një hadith të tij thuhet: 
“Në kryerjen e azlit nuk ka dëm për ju. Meqë deri në Ditën e Gjykimit si-gurisht do të formohen qenie të gjalla që All-llahu ka urdhëruar të krijo-hen.” 
Xhabir b. Abdullahu thotë: 
“Erdhi një njeri tek i Dërguari a.s. dhe e pyeti: 
-E kam një robëreshë dhe kur jam në marëdhënie me të, bëj azl. Ç’do të thuash për këtë? - Pejgamberi a.s. u përgjegj: 
-S’mund ta pengoj atë që All-llahu e ka dëshiruar. -pas pak kohësh i njëjti njeri e pyeti përsëri: 
-O, i dërguar i All-llahut, robëreshën që e për¬menda, tani është shtatzane. - Pejgamberi a.s. i tha: 
-Unë jam rob i All-llahut dhe i Dër-guar i Tij. Atë që të them është e vërtetë”  
Vërtetë, ndonjëherë arritja e spermës deri tek mitra mund të bëhet në mënyra të ndry¬shme. Është bërë takimi me vajza që nuk e kanë humbur virgjinitetin dhe që kanë ngelur shtatzane. Nga spermat e shumta që gjenden në farën e mashkullit, shumë sish do të arrijnë deri në mitër dhe kështu s’është aq lehtë të ruhesh, duke kryer jashtë, në mo¬mentin më të ndieshëm në marrëdhëniet seksuale.
Disa prej juristëve islamikë edhepse azlin e shohin të papëlqyer, megjithatë kanë thënë se është i lejuar. Është e vërtetë thënia e përcjellur nga një as’hab: 
“Ne kemi bërë azl gjatë kohës së Pejgamberit a.s. dhe kjo nuk pengo-hej.”  
E disa mendojnë se ky është i lig-jshëm vetëm nëse le¬jon gruaja. Vërtetë është e mundur kënaqësia e gruas në marrëdhëniet seksuale, vetëm atëherë kur spermat udhëto¬jnë kah mitra. Po nuk u kënaq gruaja, janë të mundura ngatë-rresat shpirtërore e komplikime trupore.
E azli, në të njëjtën kohë është njëra ndër mënyrat e pengimit të shtimit të gjeneratave. Dhe, kjo është kundër politikës së zgjërimit të Islamit. 
Sipas fesë, mund të thuhet se azli nuk është haram. Por nuk është as ndonjë hallall. Është mekruh (diç e urrejtur) me kusht që të merret leje nga gruaja. Insti-tucionet fetare të Egjiptit kanë dhënë leje për ruajtjen nga shtatëzania për shkaqe shëndetësore ose financiare. 
Asgjësimi i embrionit të fëmijës (aborti)
Në Kur’an dhe në hadithe shpallet se fara njerëzore nëse qëndron në mitrën e nënës do të kalojë nëpër periudhat që pasojnë: dyzet ditët e para “nutfe: lëng njerëzor”, dyzet ditët e dyta, një copë gjaku i koaguluar, e dyzet ditët e treta, një copëz mish. Pas dyzet ditëve të treta, ose pas katër mua¬jve të parë, formohen organet e fëmijës dhe fryhet shpirti.  Shkencëtarët e vjetër llogarisin se le-galisht mund të hidhet (mund të bëhet abort) para se t’i mufatet shpirti. Por fëmija është i gjallë, ai ësht në jetë edhe para se t’i formo¬hen or¬ganet. Spermat në farën e mashkullit janë të gjalla. Edhe një gjë është e rëndësishme: shëndeti i nënës. Dështimi i fëmijës është diç e rrezikshme dhe e dëmshme për shëndetin e nënës. Lidhur me këtë temë, të japim një këshillë të shkurtër të një mjeku:
“Është shumë e rrezikshme që nëna shtatzane duke e tronditur ta mbysë dhe ta dështon fëmijën, ngase shpesh edhe veten e dërgon në varr para fëmijës. Enët e mëdha të gjakut pranë mitrës do të dëmtohen, kështu gruaja mund të vdesë nga gjakderdhja e madhe ose do të infektohet në “membranën e peritfa-nit” rreth mitrës. Dalëngadalë do të vdesë nga sëmundja e Peritonit. Mund të vdesë edhe nga septisemia ose piamia, për shkak të toksinimit të gjakut. Duhet patur kujdes të madh për këtë gjë, që kurrsesi të mos dëmtohet mitra. Kjo do të sillte shumë peripeti. Rrez¬iku i këtillë nuk varet vetëm nga duart e specia-listëve të akush¬erisë. Gruaja mund të vdesë gjatë abortimit ose të ketë dhembje të mëdha pas abortimit. 
Pejgamberi a.s. u fliste grave që sapo kishin pranuar Is¬lamin rreth mos-dështimit të fëmijës. Ibën Kethiri në ko-mentin e tij të ajetit për mosvrasjen e fëmijëve, ajet ky që flet për mar-rëveshjen e të Dërguarit a.s. me gratë e reja mus¬limane, vërteton se abortimi hyn në kategorinë e mbyt¬jeve të fëmijëve.  Kështu flet Azzeja, e bija e Habilit: 
“-Në marrëveshjen që bëra me të Dërguarin a.s. Ai më vuri kusht që: të mos mbys fëmijën as hap¬tazi, as në mënyrë sekrete. Unë e di se ç’është mbytja e fëmijës haptazi. E për mbyt-jen e fëmijëve në mënyrë sekrete nuk e pyeta të Dërguarin e Zotit (se ç’është ajo). As ai nuk më tha asgjë. Betohem në emër të All-llahut se deri sa jam gjallë nuk do të abortoj.”  
Në Kur’an shpallet: 
“...gratë e mira janë respektuese dhe besnike ndaj të fshehtës.”  
Këtu në shprehjen “besnike ndaj të fshehtës” hyn edhe abortimi i fëmijës, ruajtja e saj në stomak.
Para se ta përfundojmë temën “Gruaja në familje”, të theksojmë një fjalë të rëndësishme për shkak të përparësisë që Islami i jep gruas dhe të sqarimit të reformës së madhe rreth të drejtave të gruas: Abdullah Ibën ‘Umeri r.a. thotë kështu: 
“Në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. u frikësuam nga bise¬dat e ashpra me gratë, nga sjelljet e vrazhdëta me to, ngase frigoheshim se do të shpallet ndonjë ajet për ne, por, pas vdekjes së tij, filluam të flasim ashpër dhe të si-llemi në mënyrë të vrazhdë.”

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*III.
Poligamia*

“Njeriu që ka dy gra në kurorë dhe ka simpati në njërën më shumë se në tjetrën, në Ditën e Gjyki-mit do të vijë me njërën anë të paralizuar.”
Muhammedi a.s.
Martesa me shumë gra 
në sistemin e vjetër juridik religjioz 
Në të drejtën e vjetër egjiptase e cila iu jepte më shumë të drejta grave, në krahasim me atë greko-romake, gruaja, nëse nuk i ka takuar klasës klerikale, në kushte të caktuara burri mund të merrte më shumë se një grua. 
Në të drejtën e Babilonit, sipas ligjeve të Hamurabit, nëse gruaja nuk mund të lindë ose nëse lëngon nga ndonjë sëmundje e rëndë, burri mund të merr robëreshë. 
Ndërsa në të drejtën kineze, burri mund të martohet me gra nga rendi i dytë, nëse e lejojnë kushtet financiare. Por, me kusht që fëmijët që do të lindin nga këto gra, të numro¬hen si fëmijë të vërtetë të gruas së parë. 
Tek brahmanët e vjetër, sipas librit të Vishnus, burrat si¬pas klasave që u tako-jnë, mund të marrin një, dy, tri ose katër gra. Ndërsa në librin Apastamba, vërehet një kufizim: nëse një grua i plotëson obligimet e veta dhe, nëse mund të lind djalë, burri i saj nuk mund të martohet me një grua tjetër. E në të kundërtën, mund të martohet. Sipas Manu rregullave, një burrë duhet ta zgjedhë gruan e parë nga kasta e vet. Si grua të dytë mund të marrë një grua nga kasta më e ulët. Dhe në fund sipas institucioneve të Naradës, burri si¬pas kastave mund të martohet me një, dy ose tri gra. E sipas disa institucioneve edhe gruaja ka pasë të drejtë që ndonjëherë të ketë më shumë burra. 
Edhe në Persinë e lashtë qe aprovuar poligamia.  Në të drejtën romake ekziston istifrashi që don të thotë-bash-këjetesa me një grua pa kurorëzim lig-jor. 
Në Dhiatën e Vjetër theksohet se Da-vudi a.s. qe mar¬tuar me disa gra.  Kur shpjegohen dispozitat që bëjnë fjalë për ndarjen e pasurisë së babait midis fëmi-jëve nga dy gra, flitet në mënyrë nor-male, pa fare turpi.  Prandaj, nga kjo kuptohet se edhe tek hebrejtë kishte poligami. 
Në Dhiatën e Re nuk ekziston asnjë pasus me të cilin ndalohet martesa me më shumë se një grua. Por, këshillohet se “Një grua është e mjaftueshme për një njeri”. Martesa me më shumë gra në botën krishtere, deri në shekullin XVI ishte gjë normale. Westermarck në veprën e tij historike këtë e thekson duke dhënë edhe shembuj. E dijmë edhe atë se në botën krishtere bashkë me robërimin ekzistonte edhe istifrashi.
Në siujdhesën arabike ku lindi dhe u zgjërua Islami, nuk kishte kurrëfarë kufizimi lidhur me këtë. Si ka mundur burri të marrë sa gra të dojë, ashtu ka qenë e mundur edhe të këmbehen gratë midis burrave. Kanë ekzistuar edhe gra “të lehta” që llogariteshin si pronësi e përgjithshme.
Poligamia në Islam
Islami me ajetin 3 të sures en-Nisa lejon të merret më shumë se një grua. Ajeti është si vijon: 
“Në qoftë se frikësoheni se nuk do të jeni të drejtë ndaj bonjakeve, atëherë martohuni me ato gra që ju pëlqejnë; me dy, tri a me katër. E nëse i frikoheni padre¬jtësisë (ndaj tyre), atëherë vetëm me një, ose (martohuni) me ato që i ke-ni nën pushtetin tuaj (robëreshat). Ky (përkufizim) është më afër që të mos gaboni.” 
Në këtë ajet theksohet “nëse nuk do të jeni të drejtë ndaj bonjakeve.” Lidhur me të ja se ç’shpjegim jep Aisheja r.a.: 
“Bonjakja ndodhet nën kujdesin e zotëriut dhe ai dëshiron ta merr atë me ndonjë mehr të thjeshtë duke vënë merak në bukurinë dhe pasurinë e saj. Të këtillëve u ndalohet martesa me bonjaket, edhe nëse japin mehr të caktuar dhe nëse sillen në mënyrë të drejtë- u është urdhëruar të marrin gra tjera përveç bonjakeve.”  
Ndërsa Ibën Xherir et-Taberi shënon edhe këtë: Disa kanë thënë se domethënia e këtij ajeti është: 
“Sikur që frikësoheni nga pa-mundësia e plotësimeve të të drejtave ndaj bonjakeve, në të njëjtën mënyrë duhet të frigoheni nga prostitucioni me gratë. Mos bëni prostitucion, por nga gratë që u janë të le¬juara merrni nga dy, tri ose katër.” 
Edhe Shevkani përmend domethënien e njëjtë në tef¬sirin e vet “Fethu’l-kadir”.
Duket se martesa me më tepër se një grua, dy, tri e në fund katër nuk është ndonjë obligim farz ose urdhër vaxhib, por është një leje në mënyrë që t’i iket prostitucionit. Por edhe kjo leje është kushtëzuar me mundësitë dhe drejtësinë. Ajeti na shpjegon se në bashkëshortësi është kryesore të kënaqesh me një grua, duke theksuar se martesa me një grua është më afër plotësimit të së drejtave.
Kështu, mund të japim një rezyme lidhur me poligaminë në Islam, para lindjes të së cilit, nuk pati ndonjë përkufizim:
1. Përkufizmi i numrit. Është e lejuar martesa me katër gra më së shumti. Ajeti që e cekëm më lartë e shpreh këtë sipas specifikës së gjuhës arabe. Vërtetimi se martesa me më shumë se katër gra është e lejuar, duke u mbështetur në këtë ajet, është gabim, mos njohje e gjuhës arabe. Pe¬jga¬mberi a.s. i urdhëroi ata që u bënë musliman të rinjë dhe kishin më shumë se katër gra, të shkurorëzohen me ato mbi katër sish. 
2. Drejtësia si kusht.
3. Urdhëroi të kënaqet vetëm me një, nëse nuk ka mundësi për drejtësi.
Duhet patur llogari për drejtësinë midis grave si në ushqim, veshmbathje, strehim, në respektim, në dashuri e kështu me radhë. Ta veçojmë vetëm dashurinë. Është e mundur që barabar-sisht të duhen gratë e bukura dhe ato më pak të bukura, ato të rejat dhe ato më të vjetrat? Po s’qe e mundur, atëherë nuk ka drejtësi. E kur nuk ka drejtësi atëherë njeriu duhet të kënaqet vetëm me një grua. E në këto kushte nuk krijohet poligamia.
Disa vërtetojnë se, në Islam është asgjësuar kjo leje, me qëllim që të pen-gohet poligamia. Por, ky është mendim i gabuar, me që nyja është zgjidhur me ajetin ku flitet për poligaminë. Tani e tutje, njeriu që don të ketë më tepër se një e më së shumti katër gra, do ta kryej obligimin ndaj shpirtit të vet që s’varet nga ai, pas plotësimit të kushteve materiale siç është ushqimi, veshmbathja, strehimi e të tjera, bile edhe fjetjen pranë tyre: 
“Ju kurrsesi nuk do të mund ta mbani drejtësinë mes grave edhe nëse përpiqeni, pra mos anoni krejtësisht nga njëra e ta leni tjetrën të varur. E nëse përmirësoheni dhe ruheni (pa-drejtësisë), All-llahu ju falë dhe ju mëshi¬ron.” 
Pejgamberi a.s. bënte drejtësi midis grave të tij, dhe thoshte kështu: 
“O Zot, kjo është drejtësia që kam në duart e mia. Mos më merr si përgjegjës nga drejtësia që ke Ti e unë nuk disponoj me të.” 
Burri respekton barabarësinë në të gjitha sjelljet e veta përveç në dashuri, që nuk varet prej tij. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Njeriu që ka dy gra në kurorë dhe ka më tepër simpati në njërën se në tjetrën, në Ditën e Gjykimit do të vijë me njërën anë të paralizuar.”  
Nëse njëra nga gratë nuk është mus-limane ajo gëzon të njëjtat të drejta si gratë tjera. 
A ka nevojë për poligami?
Siç dihet, kurora në Islam mbështetet në qetësinë dhe paqën, dashurinë, sim-patinë, ndershmërinë shpirtërore dhe në vazhdimësinë e gjeneratave, e jo vetëm në kënaqësinë seksuale. Pejgamberi a.s. duke bërë fjalë për këtë, thekson: 
“Martohuni, por mos shkurorëzoni, meqë All-llahu i Lartësuar nuk i don burrat dhe gratë që varen në kënaqësitë (pasionet).”  
Duke folur kështu ai e ndaloi ek-sploatimin e martesës në favor të kënaqësive të ulëta. Atëherë nuk është i drejtë pohimi se gratë janë të robëruara për kënaqësitë e burra¬ve, duke e vërejtur lejimin e poligamisë në Islam. Të për-sërisim se poligamia nuk është ndonjë gjë e urdhëruar, kry¬erja e së cilës është e domosdoshme si farz ose vaxhib, por është një mënyrë e ruajtjes nga prosti-tucioni dhe nga imoraliteti. Siç do të shpjegojmë më tutje, Islami mundo¬het t’i mbyllë rrugët për të hyrë në prostitucion kështuqë parasheh dënime madje edhe me vdekje.
Shkencëtarët e Islamit kështu i radhisnin disa nga ar¬syet pse poligamia do të ishte e nevojshme;
1) Kur gruaja të jetë e sëmurë prej lindjes nga impo¬tenca dhe të mos ketë ndjenja për seks;
2) Të jetë e sëmurë, kështuqë nuk mund t’i kryej de¬tyrat e bash-këshortësisë;
3) Të mos mund të lind fëmijë.
Shkurorëzimi do të sillte dëme dhe halle më të mëdha nga rimartesa. Gruaja që do të përjetonte këtë, nuk do të mundte të martohet me të tjerë dhe do të shkallmohej.
4) Gruaja kalon nëpër periudha të menstruacionit me¬sa¬tarisht një javë në muaj ndërsa pas secilës lindje, dyzet ditë lehoni. Në këto periudha sipas Islamit, është haram të bëjë marëdhënie seksuale. Veç kësaj, veçanërisht gjatë kohëve të fundit të shtatzënisë, s’mund të kryhet obligimi ndaj bashkëshortit. E disa burra nuk qëndrojnë ndaj anojnë kah prostitucioni.
5) Potenca seksuale e gruas, dobëso-het dhjetë deri njëzet vjet më parë në krahasim me atë të burrit. Ndërsa, si¬pas gjendjes familjare, mund të dëshirohet madje edhe fëmijë gjatë kësaj kohe.
6) Mungesa e meshkujve për shkak të tragjedive, krye¬sisht nga luftërat. Shem-bull më i mirë është Gjermania pas luftës së Dytë Botërore. Të gjithë e dijmë gjendjen e mje¬rueshme të grave gjermane madje edhe kërkesat e tyre për “importimin e burrave”. Faraoni në ko-hën e Musës a.s. i vriste bijt e izraelitëve ndërsa bijat e tyre i linte të jetojnë. Një jobaraspeshë të këtillë, Kur’ani e quan “torturë, dhembje të madhe dhe shkatër-rim.” 
Evropa që rreptësisht e sulmon poligaminë në Islam, të gjitha këto do-mosdoshmëri dëshiron t’i mbulojë me një gjë: “mosvërejtjen e prostitucionit”. Prostitucioni, prosti¬tuteja dhe fëmija jolegjitim, preferohen në vend të kurorës legale, gruas dhe fëmijës legal. Mirëpo, mendimtarët evropianë fi¬lluan në mënyrë pozitive të shikojnë në poligami, të cilën, e pranuan për shkak të disekuilibrit në numër mes gruas dhe burrit, për ta ruajtur nga shkatërimi jetën e burrave dhe të pronësive të tyre për shkak të dashnorëve të grave dhe shtimit të vrasjeve e abortimeve, me qëllim të pengimit të fëmijëve jolegjitim.
Westermarck, në veprën e tij his-torike, thotë: 
“Poligamia, pas ndalimit në Perëndim, s’është shman¬gur nga praksa. Më pastaj, a është sistemi më i përkryer dhe i fundit, ai në të cilin do të kënaqet njerëzimi vetëm me një grua?” 
Përgjigjet janë të ndryshme. Sipas Herbert Spenserit, sistemi i fundit është monogamia. Ndërsa sipas Lebonit:
“...ligjet evropiane për një kohë të shkurtër do ta le¬jo¬jnë poligaminë.” 
Prof. Ehrenfeli mendon se poligamia është e domos¬doshme për shkak të ruajtjes së racës ariane. Shpjegim më të mirë lidhur me këtë çështje nxjerrim nga vepra e prof. Mu¬hammed Hamidullahut: 
“Monogamia faktikisht, është dukuri më e rrallë në krahasim me bigaminë, që llogaritet si gabim i rrezikshëm dhe mo-srespektim i ndalimeve dhe gjërave të shenjta. Përveç kohëve të fundit, kur në mënyrë të shpejtë u zhvillua kultura e Perëndimit, s’mund të gjendet një no-cion ideal dhe parimor, kuptim që s’mund të shtrembërohet. Madje edhe në doktrinën krishtere, asgjë s’është thënë që të japë argumente të një pasqyre të këtillë. 
“Askush nuk ka të drejtë të thotë se krishterizmi është ai që e detyron botën e civilizuar të Perëndimit në mo¬nogami, Krishterizmi nuk ka ndaluar në mënyrë të haptë poligaminë veç kryepeshkopëve dhe gjakonëve (Timotheu 3/2, 12)... As-një nga koncilët krishterë nuk e kundërshtuan poligaminë; nuk u pengua që kjo të vazhdojë as nga mbretërit, aty ku ekzistonte poligamia në ko¬hën e idhu¬jtarisë. Në mes të shekullit të VI mbreti i Ir¬landës Diarmait, kishte dy mbretëresha dhe dy robëresha. (D’Arbois de Jubainville, VI, 292). Poligamia është vënë në praksë pa kurrfarë pengesash gjatë kohës së mbretërisë së Merov¬ingienit. Karli i Madh kishte dy mbretëresha dhe shumë robëresha, e njëri ndër ligjet e tij thek-sonte se poligamia nuk është e panjohur për murgjit  . Më pastaj Filipe de Hesse dhe Frederic - Guillaume de Prusse nga sekti luteri¬an marrin nga dy gra me lejen e murgëve.  Lutheri per-sonalisht ia lejoi bigaminë të përmen-durit më lartë. Të njëjtën gjë e bëri edhe Melanchetoni.  Shumë herë Lutheri vet personalisht, fliste për poligaminë me një tolerancë të madhe: “Kjo (poligamia) s’është e ndaluar nga Zoti... Nuk ka dyshim se poligamia preferohet në vend të shkuro¬rë¬zi¬mit.”  Më 1650 pas marrëveshjes së Westfalisë, Parlame¬nti Ushtarak i Frankonit (Kriegstag) lëshoi vendim, që prej atëherë, çdo burrë mund të marrë nga dy gra, si preventivë kundër zvogëlimit të popullatës, pas luftimeve tridhjet-vjeçare.  Disa sekte krishtere luftuan shumë për poligaminë. Më 1531, në Munster anabaptistët bënë përpjekje duke dashur që, në mënyrë të hapët ta zgjerojnë poligaminë dhe thanë se i krishteri i vërtetë duhet të ketë shumë gra.  Dhe, siç e dimë, Mormonët e shikonin poligaminë si një institucion hyjnor. 
Në njoftimin e princit gjerman Phil-ippe de Hesse, që ia dërgoi teologut Marthin Bucer, lidhur me ca pyetje që i kërkoi t’u parashtrohen shkenctarëve tjerë fetar (Martin Lutherit dhe Filippe Melancheton), shënohet si vijon “(Para-grafi i X): “E di se Luteri dhe Melanche-ton e kanë këshilluar mbretin anglez që të martohet me një grua tjetër para se të ndahet prej të parës. ”  
Gruas së parë në poligami, do t’i lën-dohet krenaria. Do të ndjejë xhelozi dhe brenga për shkak të martesës së burrit të saj me një grua tjetër. Por, nga ana tjetër, në martesën jo legale që i takon jetës së prostitucionit me dashnore, ekzis¬tojnë edhe rreziqe tjera: humbja e nderit të burrit që hyn në prostitucion dhe të gruas së tij, dëmin që do ta pësojë gruaja e një burri të atillë, për shkak të jetës së për¬bashkët me një njeri të pandershëm, dhe mundësia për kapjen e rrugëve të këqija që t’i revanshohet burrit, si dhe dëmi, që do ta pësojë burri për këtë gjë. Nga ana tjetër, nëse ajo grua është mar¬tuar e që ishte në marëdhënie me një burrë të këtillë, tradhëtinë që do ta pësojë burri i saj, madje edhe dëmin që do ta pësojë gruaja e atij burri që hyn në marrëdhënie me gruan që deshti t’i revanshohet burrit... Nga të gjitha këto marëdhënie jolegale paraqiten mbytja e fëmijëve, zgjerimi i sëmundjeve venerike, edhe armiqësia midis palëve... Duket se kur të ndalohet poligamia edhe pse ekziston nevoja dhe domosdoshmëria për të, njëra pas tjetrës vijnë tragjeditë deri atëherë kur të çthuret çorapi.
Të përkujtojmë se në të drejtën islame, gruaja ka të drejtë të kërkojë që të mos i martohet burri me një grua tjetër derisa është e lidhur kurora me të. Pas aktit që do të kryhet në mënyrë legale marrëveshja që do të bëhet, do të vazhdojë, nëse ajo bën fjalë për atë se burri nuk guxon të martohet rishtas, e nëse martohet, gruaja e parë ta mbajë të drejtën e shkurorëzimit. Në një hadith thu¬het: 
“Kushti që më së shumti meriton ta plotësoni është ai që e keni pranuar gjatë kurorëzimit.”  
Në këtë rast, gruaja, në poligami do të ketë të drejtë vote. Do të eliminohen dëmet shpirtërore që i takojnë. Në shumë vende të botës zyrtarisht nuk ekziston poligamia. Por, faktikisht ajo vazhdon të përhapet. Për këtë arsye, kohë pas kohe sillen ligje të ndryshme që të përcaktohet origjina e fëmijëve sipas sistemit juridik.
Në fund, mund të thuhet se feja Islame e ka aprovuar poligaminë për shkak të disa domosdoshmërive. Nëse njerëzia ende nuk e din dobinë e saj dhe nuk e aprovon poligaminë, s’mund të thuhet se një ditë, pas përvojave të ndry-shme nuk do ta aprovojë.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*IV.
Shkurorëzimi*

“Martohuni por mos u shkurorëzoni meqë All-llahu nuk i don ata burra e ato gra të cilët janë të varur nga kënaqësitë e tepërta (pasionet).”
Muhammedi a.s.
Shkurorëzimi gjatë historisë
Në të drejtën e vjetër egjiptiane, që dihej se i respek¬tonte të drejtat e grave, shkurorëzimi ishte nën autoritetin e bur-rit. Duhej që burri vetëm t’i paguajë një shumë të ho¬llash gruas së tij. Pas invazi-onit maqedonas në Egjipt, sistemi ju-ridik iu afrua atij grek, ndaj të drejtë shkurorëzimi iu dha edhe grave. 
Sipas ligjeve të Hamurabit, shku-rorëzimi, është e dre¬jtë e burrit. Gruaja fiton vetëm një lloj dëmshpërblimi, në para ose në diç tjetër, e kjo varet nga posedimi ose mosposedimi i fëmijëve. Nëse gruaja është shkaktare e shku-rorëzimit, duke bërë ndonjë gabim, burri nuk është i obliguar të pa¬guajë diçka dhe ta lëshojë ate ose pa e shkurorëzuar do ta shfrytëzojë si robëreshë, e mund të martohet me ndonjë grua tjetër. 
Në të drejtën kineze, shkurorëzimi mund të bëhet vetëm me marrëveshje të dyanshme dhe me aprovimin e dy palëve. Burri mund ta shkurorëzojë gruan në krye të vet në shtatë raste të caktuara. Në rastin e prostitucionit, shkurorëzimi është i domosdoshëm. Burri, bashkëshortja e të cilit e ka trad-hëtuar, gruan do ta shesë dhe paratë do t’i marrë vet. 
Në të drejtën e vjetër brahmane, kishte forma të ndry¬shme të kurorës. Është i mundshëm shkurorëzimi edhe për gruan edhe për burrin për shkaqe të caktuara.  Burri ka mundur të shku-rorëzohet nga gruaja nëse ajo ishte e keqe, bënte hile dhe ishte zemërkeqe. 
Në të drejtën familjare romake, bash-kësia familjare ka mundur të prishet në dy mënyra:
1) Prishja e familjes për shkak të asaj që nuk varet as nga burri as nga gruaja. Kjo ndodhte nga vdekja e njërit nga bashkëshortët, më pastaj për shkak të rënurit rob, ose, për shkak të humbjes të së drejtës qytetare;
2) Prishja e kurorës për shkak të kërkesës së gruas ose të burrit. Ky shku-rorëzim nuk varej nga vendimi gjyqësor, si në të drejtën bashkëkohore. Ky mbështetej në aktin para¬prak juridik, me të cilin është lidhur kurora dhe quhej “contrius actus” që don të thotë kontra akt.
a) Kurora që janë mbështetur në dominimin e burrit (me manus) ndodhte që gruaja të “shitet” si një vajzë famil-jare nëse kurora paraprake bazohej në blerjen e vajzës, në kurorën ku domi-nonte burri, e kjo quhet manus ose ku-rora paraprake ishte e lidhur për jetën e përbashkët midis vajzës dhe djalit për një afat njëvjeçar. Normalisht, një shku-rorëzim i këtillë kryhej nga ana e burrit. Në këtë gruaja nuk kishte asnjë rol. Në realitet ky ishte refuzim i gruas nga ana e burrit, në vend të shkurorëzimit të rën-domtë. Nëse martesa ishte bërë me ceremoni fetare, ndarja bëhej para klerit. Nëse nuk ishin të pranishëm elementet fetare dhe ju¬ridike, atëherë kleri e pen-gonte prishjen e kurorës.
b) Kurorat që nuk janë mbështetur në dominimin e mashkullit (pa manus) ajo mund të prishej me arsye dhe pa të, sipas dëshirave të dyanshme, ose vetëm me kërkesën e njërës nga palët.
Me kohë në Romë, më shumë preferohej kurora pa ma¬nus se sa ajo me manus. Proçeset e shkurorëzimit zgjero-heshin deri në pakufi. Nuk ekzistonin gjyqe të ligjshme për pengimin e shku-rorëzimit pa arsye. Edhepse më vonë u sollën disa norma financiare, që obli-gonin palët, por edhe kjo nuk pati efekt të madh. 
Shkurorëzimi në Bibël
Sipas Dhiatës së Vjetër, burri i mar-tuar me një grua, po pa diç që nuk i pëlqen tek gruaja e tij, duhet të shkruaj lutje për shkurorëzim dhe do ta lëshojë atë të largohet nga shtëpia e tij.  Gruaja pas largimit nga shtëpia e burrit të parë, mund të martohet me një burrë tjetër. Nëse burri i dytë neveritet nga kjo grua dhe shkruan lutje për shkurorëzim dhe, nëse e largon nga shtëpia e tij, ose nëse vdes, burri i parë nuk mund ta marrë përsëri si grua të veten (meqë ajo nuk është e pastër). 
Që ta provojnë Isain a.s., sipas shënimeve të Dhiatës së Re, (Mateu), fa-risajtë e pyetën: “A është e lejuar që njeriu me çfarëdo arsye të shkurorëzohet nga gruaja?” E ai u përgjegj kështu: “A s’keni lexuar se në fillim Krijuesi kri¬joi një grua dhe burrë, dhe ata duhet të bëhen një trup? Dhe tani, ata nuk janë dy por vetëm një trup. Të mos i ndajë njeriu ata njerëz të cilët Zoti i ka bash-kuar.” Farisajt kësaj radhe shtuan: Po qe ashtu, atëherë përse Musa urdhëroi të jipet shkurorëzimi dhe gruaja të shku-rorëzohet? Isa tha: Musa, për shkak të zemërngushtësisë suaj, lejoi të ndaheni nga gratë. Por, në fillim nuk ndodhi ashtu, dhe unë po ju them: kush do të shkurorëzohet nga gruaja për shkak të prostitucionit, nëse martohet me tjetër, do të hyjë në kurorëthyerje, dhe kush martohet me atë të shkurorëzuarën, edhe ai do të jetë në kurorëthyerje”.  Sipas kësaj në krishterizëm shkurorëzimi është i ndaluar. Por, shumica e shkencëtarëve protestantë, duke u mbështe¬tur në fjalët që vijojnë, vërtetojnë se është i mundur shku¬ro¬rëzimi, nëse bashkëshorti e lë bashkëshorten për një kohë të gjatë: Gruaja të mos ndahet nga bashkëshorti - e nëse ndahet, të mos ngelë pa bash-këshort, ose le të pajtohet me bashkë-sho¬r¬tin - dhe bashkëshorti të mos e braktis bash¬kë¬sho¬rten.” 
Shkurorëzimi në Islam
Në Kur’an shpallet se duhet kaluar mirë me gratë, edhe nëse ato nuk na pëlqejnë. Nëse i durojmë asaj që nuk na pëlqen, ndoshta All-llahu në diç të këtillë ka caktuar ndonjë hajr të madh për ne.  Kur njerëzve nuk u janë të njëjta gjymtyrët dhe organet, të ndry-shme u janë edhe bota shpirtërore dhe dëshirat. As gruaja nga burri e as ky nga gruaja s’duhet të kërkojnë që të mendojë pala tjetër siç mendon vet. Marrëveshja dhe kënaqësia lindin bashkë me flijimin, dhe vetëm me flijime mund të vazhdo-het. Pejgam¬beri a.s. ka thënë: 
“Të mos kërkojë arsye një burrë besimtar për të mos e dashur një be-simtare. Nëse nuk i pëlqen një veti e saj, do t’i pëlqejnë vetitë tjera.” 
Bashkëshortët duhet të flijohen dhe të respektohen, po deshtën të kalojnë mirë. Përkundër kësaj do të përfundojnë me një pikë, e ajo është rebelimi kundër All-llahut. Flijimi dhe respektimi i ndërsjellë, nuk duhet të jetë kundër urdhërave të All-llahut. Fjalët e Pejgamberit a.s. që vijojnë janë parime të forta të Islamit: 
“S’ka bindje për ata që janë rebelë kundër Kriju¬esit.”  
“Nuk ka bindje për të pabindurit ndaj All-llahut, bindja mund të jetë në punë legale (të lejuar sipas nor¬mave Islame).” 
E kjo ka përjashtim. Edhepse gënjeshtra është gjë e keqe në Islam, , Pejgamberi a.s. e lejon këtë në tri raste: 
“Është e lejuar gënjeshtra në luftë, në pajtimin e të hidhëruarve, ar-miqësuarve dhe gënjimi i gruas që i bën burrit dhe i burrit që i bën gruas (për të mbretëruar qetësia në fa-milje)”.  
Gënjeshtra është lejuar jo për ta trad-hëtuar njëri tjetrin në pikëpamje nderi, por, të gënjejnë për gjëra më të vogla me qëllim qëtë ruhet rendi familjar. 
Zënkat bashkëshortore dhe ndërmjetësimi për zënka më të mëdha, është gjë shumë e keqe. Detyra e një musli¬mani është, që të pajtojë besim-tarët, veçanërisht bash¬këshortët dhe t’i përmirësojë marëdhëniet midis tyre. Pe-jgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Një njeri që e ven në gjendje të keqe gruan duke i bartë gabimet e saj tek bashkëshorti i saj, nuk i takon rradhës sonë.” 

Moskuptimi midis bashkëshortëve
Pa marrë parasysh sa mendojmë në mënyrë optimiste, ekziston një realitet që s’mund të mohohet, se në jetën bash-këshortore midis bashkëshortëve ka mosmarrëveshje. Evitimit të një sëmundjeje të këtillë, në Kur’an, i kushtohet kujdes. Shkohet nga ajo që kjo sëmundje të evitohet nga ana e vetë bashkëshortëve. Nëse nuk ka sukses, atëherë prob¬lemi hidhet që të gjykojnë dy familjet. Kur as kjo nuk ndihmon, zgjidhja e fundit është shkurorëzimi.
Nëse mosmarrveshja del nga ana e gruas; ajo u shmanget obligimeve të gruas, s’e dëgjon burrin e vet në të dre-jtat (kërkesat) e tij të pamohueshme dhe legale, i takon një procedurë në tri kate-gori. 
a) Këshillimi- do t’i jipen këshilla që ndikojnë në të dhe do të thirret ajo të jetë e dëgjueshme. Do t’i flitet për punët e mira të burrit dhe dashurinë e tij ndaj saj. Sipas situatës mund të përdoret ndonjë mënyrë më e ashpër e mund t’i thuhen fjalë me të cilat i tërhiqet vërejtja. Mënyra e këshillimit varet nga botëkuptimi i saj. Por, me siguri ky do të jetë një instrument i mirë.
b) Nëse nga këshillimi nuk ka sukses, etapa e dytë është izolimi - të ngelë vetë në krevat. Begatia më e madhe e gruas është feminizmi. Është dënim i madh për të bo¬jkotimi nga ana e burrit. Ajo nuk mund të qëndrojë kësaj mase disciplinore. Por, zgjatja e kësaj mase është e rrezik¬shme.
c) Nëse edhe kjo masë nuk jep asnjë rezultat, burri mund ta aplikojë edhe rrahjen e gruas nga pak. E kjo masë është qortim i gruas nga ana e burrit, meqë ai është kreu i familjes. Por, me këtë nuk duhet tepruar, respektivisht nuk duhet shkuar deri në sakatimin dhe shkaktimin e dhembjeve të mëdha, pasi ai as që ka kaq të drejtë. Po i tejkaloi kufinjtë, do të ketë kundërmasa.  Erdhi një as’hab tek i Dërguari a.s. dhe u ankua nga gjuha e ndytë e gruas: E Pe-jgamberi a.s. tha: 
-Shkurorëzohu. - as’habi tha: 
-Atë e kam shoqe të jetës dhe me të kam edhe fëmijë. -atëherë Pejgamberi a.s. i tha: 
-Urdhëroje atë të sillet mirë, këshil-loje. Nëse ka mirëkuptim, do ta real-izojë urdhërin tënd. Atëherë mos e rrah (siç rrihet robëresha)”  
Në një hadith tjetër thuhet: 
“Askush nga ju të mos e rreh gruan siç rrihen robëreshat, ndoshta në fund të ditës do të keni edhe marrëdhënie.” 
Si rezultat i aplikimit të këtyre ma-save, gruaja, nëse e dëgjon burrin, ai do t’i ndërpresë këto masa dhe do të vazhdojë jetë të mirë me të. Nëse vazhdon ta maltretojë gruan dhe nëse këtë e bën me qëllim shkurorëzimi, gjy-qtari duhet ta dënojë këtë. Dhe, gjithsesi do të përgjigjet edhe para All-llahut xh.sh.
Në një atmosferë të tendosur, nëse burri tregon durim në marrëdhëniet me gruan, do të pajtohen.  Që ta qetësojë burrin gruaja disponon me aftësi të ndry-shme. Këtë më së miri e din vetë ajo. Dhe kështu do t’u kon¬venojë. Në kraha-sim me natyrën më të vrazhdë të burrit, gruaja ka natyrë të butë dhe të qetë. Gruaja në karakterin e vet disponon me fuqi që ta zbusë e ta qetësojë burrin, që me të të jetojë në lumturi e paqë.
Caktimi i gjykatësve
Nëse mosmarrëveshja ose disharmo-nia midis bash¬këshortëve nuk mund të evitohet nga vetë ata, atëherë sipas urd-hërit të Kur’anit emërohen dy arbitër nga dy familjet e palëve në konflikt.  Sipas shumë shkencëtarëve, gjykatësi ka autorizim të emërojë nga një arbitër të merituar nga të dy familjet. Arbitrat i marrin në pyetje dy palët veç e veç, e bëjnë përpjekje që t’i pajtojnë. Në një ajet thuhet kështu: 
“Nëse ata dy (ndërmjetësuesit) kanë për qëllim pa¬jtimin, All-llahu e mundëson afrimin midis tyre (burrit e gruas)”  
Zgjedhja e arbitërve është gjë shumë e qëlluar nga fa¬mil¬jet e palëve në kon-flikt, nga aspekti i asaj që të mos dalin në shesh sekretet familjare, njohja e veçorive specifike të bashkëshortëve dhe mundësia që bashkëshortët të shpre-hen më lirë lidhur me ankesat e tyre.
Nëse arbitrat nuk kanë sukses që t’i pajtojnë pas të gjitha përpjekjeve të tyre dhe nëse dakordohen t’i shkurorëzojnë, një gjykim i këtillë do të jetë i plotfu-qishëm. Shumë juristë islamikë kanë mendim të këtillë.
Shkurorëzimi si zgjidhje e fundit
Konflikti ndonjëherë s’mund të mën-janohet edhe pse bëhen përpjekje me qëllime të mira. Në këtë rast shtëpia dhe familja shndërrohen në ferr të vërtetë. Një brengë e këtillë t’i shkaktohet qenies njerëzore nuk përkon me mëshirën. Në Kur’an, pas theksimit të masave dhe meto¬dave për pajtimin e bashkëshortëve, emrimit të arbitërve, më pastaj, dhe punës së tyre, thuhet: 
“Por, nëse ndahen prej njëri tjetrit, All-llahu bega¬ton me mirësinë e Tij se-cilin prej tyre. All-llahu është Bujar i Madh, i Plotëdijshëm”. 
Siç u theksua në titullin “Shku-rorëzimi në histori”, në sistemet juridike të civilizimeve të vjetra ka ekzistuar shkurorëzimi dhe kjo e drejtë më së shpeshti i takonte vetëm burrit. Në krishterizëm, kisha katolike duke e pranuar parimin se “bashkëshortët janë një trup e jo dy dhe se, atë që e ka bash-kuar Zoti nuk duhet ta ndajë njeriu” , me shekuj e kanë ndaluar shkurorëzimin. Por, siç thekson ju¬risti i madh gjerman, Kohler në veprën e tij “Filozofia ju¬ridike”, “me të vërtetë kurora që s’ka shans të ruhet nuk do të ngelë vetëm si një burim i mundimit dhe torturës, por do ta pengojë zhvillimin shpirtëror të njeriut dhe aftësitë e tij të mëdha do t’i zbresë në zero.”
Në një gjendje të këtillë, siç e përshkruam, nuk mund të ketë asnjë mirëkuptim moral e social që do ta bind ose ta detyrojë njërin për vazhdimin e kurorës. Që kjo të përfun¬dojë sa më shpejtë, është domsdoshmëri sociale e kul¬turore. Por, një pikëpamje e këtillë e kishës katolike, nga çdo as¬pekt, është problematike. 
Kështu dalëngadalë populli u mundua të shpëtojë nga një rend i këtillë i kishës katolike që nuk i përgjigjet nevojës së popullit dhe realitetit social. Kisha kato-like qe e detyruar të bëjë lëshime në gjykimet e veta, varësisht me dëshirat që mbretëronin asaj kohe. Këto rregulla që kisha i quante “gjendje ku kurora nuk ka vlerë - validitet” nuk ndryshonin shumë nga gjyqet për shkurorëzim.  Në re-alitet, lidhur me këto çështje më parë e solli reformën kisha protestante dhe, me arsye të caktuar e aprovoi shkurorëzimin.
Ndalimi i shkurorëzimit është edhe një rezik që shkak¬ton pasoja të zvogëlo-hen kurorëzimet. Kur njeriu e din se nuk do të ketë mundësi të shkurorëzohet, do t’i mbyllen dy¬ert kah ka hyrë, si do të dëshirojë të hyjë nëpër to. Zvogëlimi i kurorëzimeve do të shpie kah zgjerimi i prosti¬tucionit, kah shkatërrimi i famil-jeve dhe vrasjet. Në fund, të gjitha këto, përsëri e dëmotjnë gruan.

Gjykimi rreth shkurorëzimit
Në të drejtën islame, shkurorëzimi është zgjidhja e fundit, kur më nuk ekzistojnë mundësi për vazhdimin e jetës familjare. Në Kur’an ndalohet shkurorëzimi i pashkas me këto fjalë: 
“...e nëse ju respektojnë, atëherë mos u sillni keq ndaj tyre. All-llahu është më i Larti, më i Madhi.”  
Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: 
“Martohuni por mos u shkurorëzo-ni, meqë All-llahu nuk i don ata të cilat varen nga kënaqësia e tyre (pasioni).”  
E një hadith tjetër thekson: 
“Për All-llahun gjëja më e urrejtur, por e lejuar është shkurorëzimi.”  
Juristët u dakorduan se shkurorëzimi pa asnjë shkas nuk mund të jetë i drejtë.
Sipas hanefijve, esenca e shku-rorëzimit është haram. Meqë për shku-rorëzimin u thanë shumë hadithe, ky në të njëjtën kohë është edhe shkatërrimi i bashkësisë familjare që është gurthemeli i shoqërisë, është edhe shqelmim i ni-metit të kurorës. Ndaj, shkurorëzimi i panevojshëm është haram.
Lidhur me shpjegimin e shku-rorëzimit, në hadith thuhet: 
“Gjëja e lejuar, por më e urrejtur tek All-llahu është shkurorëzimi.” 
Disa shkencëtarë gjetën argumente se shkurorëzimi është mekruhi më i afërt haramit.  Por, në situata të ndry¬shme shkurorëzimi trajtohet ndryshe.
Arsyet e shkurorëzimit
Shkurorëzimi është për atë që nuk është i aftë t’i kryejë obligimet e veta ndaj gruas ose të të sigurojë ekzis¬tencën e saj materiale, meqë me këtë rast, mosshkurorëzimi me gruan do ta shkatërrojë moralin e saj. Nga ana tjetër, për njeriun i cili nuk ka arsye për shku-rorëzim, por don for¬mojë kushte për prostitucion, shkurorëzimi është haram. 
Për burrin, situatat në të cilat do t’i jetë e lejuar legal¬isht të shkurorëzohet janë: pozita në kurorë, për të cilën thu-het: “kufijt që i ka përcaktuar All-llahu” si për shembull; urrejtja deri në atë shkallë sa që s’mund të ekzistojë bash-kësia familjare, disharmonia totale, mosmundësia e kryer¬jes së obligimit të bashkëshortit për shkak të impotencës seksuale, mosvullneti për të që rrjedh nga urrejtja e tepruar (në rast kur është i aftë për marrëdhënie), prostitucioni dhe mospërfillja e urdhërave të qartë të All-llahut nga ana e gruas (namazit, ag-jërimit etj.) 
Sipas ligjit të së drejtës familjare të shpallur në kohën e Hajri Efendiut, më 10 mars të vitit 1333 nga ana e Institutit për Fetva të Këshillit Pajtimor, që zyrtarisht është aprovuar në atë ditë, gruaja në rastet që vijojnë mund të kërkojë shkurorëzim:
1. Gruaja që nuk ka sëmundje të atillë që mund ta pen¬gojë aftësinë seksuale, kur të kuptojë se burri i saj ka sëmundje të këtillë, me anë të gjyqit mund të kërkojë shkurorëzim. (Neni 19). Nëse sëmundja e burrit nuk është e shërue-shme, gjykatësi menjëherë duhet të sjellë vendim për shkurorëzim. Nëse është e mundur terapia, këtë gjë duhet ta afatizojë për një vjet. Po s’u shërua, në fund të këtij afati, nëse gruaja akoma in-siston për shkurorëzim, gjyqi do të sjellë vendim për shkurorëzim, madje edhe si-kur burri të kundërshtojë. (Neni 127).
2. Gruaja mund të kërkojë shku-rorëzim edhe për shkak të sëmundjeve venerike, leprës tek burri i saj, që nuk mundësojnë jetë bashkëshortore. Po shpresoi se këto sëmundje do të shëro-hen, jipet një vjet afat, e nëse s’ka shpresa atëherë shkurorëzimi kryhet përnjëherë. (Neni 122).
3. Pas aktit të kurorës, nëse burri çmendet dhe gruaja këtë e paraqet tek gjykatësi, kjo përsëri afatizohet në një vjet. Po nuk u evitua sëmundja, atëherë sillet vendim për ndarje.
4. Veç këtyre, nëse burrit i zhduken të gjitha gjurmët, dhe nëse nuk mund të realizohet alimentacioni, gjykatësi pas hetimeve të nevojshme, sipas kërkesës së gruas, duhet të vendos për shkurorëzim. (Neni 126).
5. Gruaja e njeriut që ka humbur, ed-hepse ka lënë një farë pasurie që mund të shfrytëzohet si alimentacion, paraqitet te gjykatësi të kërkojë shkurorëzimin, por më parë ai, duhet t’i bëjë hetimet e nevojshme për atë njeri. Pritet katër vjet prej humbjes së shpresës, se ku gjendet ai dhe është i gjallë ose i vdekur. Poqese nuk mund të lajmërohet dhe nëse gruaja insiston në kërkesën e saj edhe më tutje, gjykatësi do të sjellë vendim për shku-rorëzim. (Neni 127).
Këto shkurorëzime janë si shku-rorëzimet absolute - të prera.
6. Po u shkaktua mosdurim dhe dis-harmoni midis bashkëshortëve, dhe njëra palë kërkon shkurorëzim, gjykatësi duhet të caktojë dy arbitër nga familjet e tyre. Nëse ata nuk mund të gjenden nga të dy familjet, ose nuk kanë veti përkatëse për ta kryer këtë obligim, atëherë gjykatësi do të emërojë njerëz tjerë nga rrethi jashtëfamiljar. Kuvendi familjar i krijuar në këtë mënyrë, me analizën e deklaratave dhe mbrojtjen e të dy palëve, bën përpjekje t’i pajtojë ata. Nëse nuk është e mundur kjo, dhe nëse faji është te burri, ata i shkurorëzojnë. Nëse faji qëndron te gruaja, një pjesë ose tërë mehri do të ngelë te burri, dhe si¬llet vendim për shkurorëzim.
Nëse gjykimet e arbitërve nuk janë të njëjtë, atëherë gjykatësi emëron një ko-mision tjetër arbitërsh, që posedo¬jnë veti të mjaftueshme, ose një tim të tretë arbi-trash që s’janë në lidhje farefisnore me palët. Gjykimi që do ta japin arbi¬trit është definitiv, dhe kundër tij nuk mund të bëhet ankesë. (Neni 130).
Shkurorëzimi për shkak të 
renegimit (daljes nga feja)
Meqë në Islam të gjitha gjykimet për kurorë dhe aktet tjera juridike mbështeten në iman, nëse njëri nga bash¬këshortët lëshon fenë e vet, atëherë kurora automatikisht bëhet e pavlerë, boshe. Baskëshortët shkurorëzohen. Nëse ndodh vdekja e pafreskuar me iman dhe pa pendim dhe kurora nëse nuk ripërtrihet, atëherë midis tyre s’do të ketë trashëgimi. 
Nëse çështjet të cilat janë esenciale për fenë Islame, siç është Dita e Gjyki-mit, namazi ose agjërimi dhe farzet e këtilla, mohohen ose përqeshen, atëherë bëhet kufër (mosbesim), ndaj është e nevojshme përsëritja e imanit dhe ku-rorës. Gjithashtu, edhe ofendimi ose nënçmimi i gjërave që meritojnë respekt, siç është Kur’ani, Qabja, Sheriati dhe xhamia, pastaj sharja e fesë dhe imanit është kufër. Sharja e Muhammedit a.s. dhe talljet në llogari të tij, gjithashtu janë kufër, që e anulojnë imanin dhe kurorën. 
Shkaqet e shkurorëzimit dhe ki-sha
Siç u shpjegua më lartë, kisha kato-like nuk e aprovon shkurorëzimin. Një mendim i këtillë i katolicizmit e ruan dominimin e vet, madje edhe sot në shumë vende.
“Kisha dhe e drejta katolike e privoi institucionin e shkurorëzimit, për disa arsye të caktuara: Nëse i numërojmë ar-syet kalimtare dhe ato konstante për shkurorëzim në të drejtën katolike dhe ato në të drejtën protestante, atëherë del në pah se këto kanë ndikuar në gjendjen e ‘vendeve të civilizuara’.” 
Autorizimi për shkurorëzim
Në të drejtën islame, akti i martesës është konstant. Ndaj nuk vlen martesa e përkohshme. E për të qenë valide kurora, duhet të ekzistojë dashuria dhe mirëkuptimi midis bashkëshortëve. Baza e jetës bashkëshortore është dashuria dhe mirëkuptimi. Ç’ndodhë kur nuk ka dashuri e mirëkup¬tim midis bash-këshortëve dhe kur s’mund të për-mirësohet kjo gjendje? Me siguri nuk do të ketë rrugëdalje tjetër pos shku-rorëzimit. E ku do të jetë autorizimi për shkurorëzim? Këtu do t’i përkujtojmë katër mënyra që do t’i shqyrtojmë një nga një:

1) Shkurorëzimi me pajtim të dy palëve: në të drejtën romake pranohej se është e mundur të bëhet shkurorëzimi me pajtimin midis palëve. Mund të bëhej shkurorëzimi me ujdi dypalëshe edhe në të drejtën gjermane dhe kineze. Për një kohë të caktuar, të njëjtën mënyrë të shkurorëzimit e aprovoi edhe Franca.  Më pastaj shkurorëzimin midis dy palëve, përveç arsyeve tjera, me pajtim nga dy palët, e pranuan edhe disa vende evropiane siç janë: Belgjika, Luk¬semburgu, Rumania, Estonia, Letonia, vendet e Skandinav¬isë, Rusia dhe disa vende latino amerikane. Edhe pse në të drejtën islame, marrëveshja midis dy palëve, nuk është forma kryesore e shkurorëzimit, kjo gjë mund të realizohet në kushte specifike (burri që ka autorizimin për shkurorëzim, këtë të drejtë t’ia pranojë edhe gruas. Kjo është mënyrë e marëveshjes dypalëshe).
Kritikë: Marrëveshja dypalëshe nuk është mënyra më e mirë e shkurorëzimit. Të lejuarit, që vetë dy palët të bëjnë marrëveshje, në praksë do të jep rezultat që shkon kah minimizimi i shkurorëzimit, edhe pse ai ndoshta është i domos¬doshëm, e ndonjëherë tjetër, pajtohen aq lehtë sikur ajo të ishte ndonjë zënkë e rëndomtë, dhe ndodh që shumë shpejt pajtohen për t’u shku-rorëzuar.
2) Shkurorëzimi nëpërmjet të gjyqit: Sot mbretëron një mendim i përhapur se shkurorëzimi është i mundur vetëm me anë të gjyqit, madje në kushte të caktu-ara.
“Ky mendim në mënyrë të veçantë ishte i pranueshëm nga kisha protestante dhe nga ajo kaloi nëpër gjyqe të shteteve të ndryshme. Në disa vende që e pranuan këtë mënyrë, përveç shkurorëzimit ekziston edhe institucioni i ndarjes.” 
Kritikë: Për gjyqin është shumë vështirë ta peshojë shkallën e dashurisë, këtë misterioz që i lidh bash¬këshortët njërin me tjetrin, të depërtojë në fshe-htësitë e kurorës e shkurorëzimit nëpërmjet të gjyqit, pala që kërkon shkurorëzim, duhet t’i tregojë ngjarjet dhe të jep shkase dhe argumente për të. Ndërsa gjykatësi nuk mund të sjell vendim derisa nuk bindet në ndërgjegjen e vet për ekzis¬timin e ngjarjeve që janë theksuar si arsye e shkurorëzimit. Për këtë nuk vlejnë as betimet e as gjërat tjera, në vend të argumenteve.  Në këtë rast, gjykatësi duhet ta hulumtojë jetën personale të bashkëshortëve dhe të interesohet për fshehtësitë e tyre. E kjo nuk është e drejtë.
Gjatë shkurorëzimit me anë të gjyqit, zbulimi i fshe¬htësive para komisionit të gjykatësve, do të dëmtojë sido¬mos gruan, për të cilën do të ketë thash e theme, do të pre¬ket krenaria e saj dhe për të do të jetë shumë e vështirë të ri-mar¬tohet pas shkurorëzimit. Thash e thënat e këtilla, madje mund të përcillen edhe nëpërmjet të shtypit.
Është e mundur që një bashkëshort që dëshiron ta prishë bashkësinë familjare si gurthemel të shoqërisë, të pengohet nga ana e gjyqit, duke ia tërhequr vëmendjen për një sjellje tjetër më të mirë. Maz’har Osman për këtë thotë: 
“Ata që kanë sjellje si të kafshëve, duke dashur të shkurorëzohen pa arsye ose me pak arsye, edhe po nuk kry¬het shkurorëzimi, bashkëshortet dhe familjet e tyre do t’i lëshojnë në mënyra tje-ra.”  
Jemi të vetëdijshëm, për falsifikimet dhe vendimet e ndryshme që shfrytëzo-hen për sigurimin e shkurorëzimit duke e dëmtuar palën tjetër në kësi lloj gjyqesh. Shumë herë bashkëshorti (ose njëri ndër bashkëshortët), që të shpëtojë nga një gjendje e vështirë, shfrytëzon trillime, kombinime të ndryshme, dëshmitarë të rrejshëm, që të pra¬nohet kërkesa e tij ose e saj, derisa nuk disponon me argu¬mente të shëndosha ose dëshmitarë të bindshëm. Gjyqet shpesh gjykojnë për alimentacione, të shumtën në favor të gruas, gjë kjo që nuk është e drejtë. Rritet numri i grave të cilat kërkojnë shkurorëzim, e prolongojnë gjykimin, japin dëshmitarë adresat e të cilëve nuk dihen fare ose jetojnë shumë larg, më pastaj sjellin vërtetime të ndryshme që s’kanë kurrëfarë lidhje dhe duke i harruar obligimet e veta familjare, bëjnë jetë të lirë dhe kërkojnë që për këtë jetë shpenzimet t’i paguajë bashkëshorti.
“Nga ana praktike, nuk mund të bëhet asgjë tjetër përveç t’u besohet fjalëve të palës e cila vërteton se nuk mund të jetojë në bashkëshortësi. Nëse mirret parasysh se të gjitha përpjekjet që të ndalin çiftët fatlum, që gjejnë dobi materiale e shpirtërore në dashuri dhe jetë bash¬këshortore, ngelën pa sukses, do të ngelë një numër i vogël i bashkëshortëve që do të kërkojnë shku-rorëzim pa ndonjë arsye të madhe.” 
Me siguri do të jetë i dobishëm qën-drimi me personin që dëshiron të shku-rorëzohet. Të ftohet të mendojë mirë dhe me durim. Të bëhet përpjekje që bashkësia familjare të vazhdojë, kuptohet me fjalë të buta e pajtuese. Këtu, më së miri do të ketë sukses kuvendi familjar që e përbëjnë njerëzit me më tepër përvojë dhe seriozë, nga ata anëtarë të familjeve që gëzojnë respekt.
3) Shkurorëzimi me kërkesë vetëm të gruas: Njëra nga mënyrat e shku-rorëzimit është ajo me kërkesën e njërit nga bashkëshortët. Është kjo, forma më e lehtë që praktikohet në Rusinë e sotme por që shkakton komplikime të mëdha, pasi që krijon tollovi në nder dhe nga rrënjët i trondit famil¬jet. Ta analizojmë këtë formë të shkurorëzimit nëpërmjet të shqyrtimit të dëshirës së grave e të burrave.
Te francezët e vjetër e drejta e shku-rorëzimit i prano¬hej edhe gruas, në ku-shte të caktuara. Te romakët, deri sa në fi¬llim shkurorëzimi ishte e drejtë vetëm e burrit, me ka¬limin e kohës dhe zgjerimin e kurorëzimit pa manus, atë të drejtë e fitojnë edhe gratë. 
Kritikë: Edhe pse në shikim të parë na del se gruaja ka atë autorizim që ta prish aktin e kurorës, është e qartë se kjo është gjë e rrezikshme nga aspekti i të drejtës familjare, por nga pikëpamja e gjendjes shpirtërore, ajo, respektivisht per¬sonaliteti i saj, shumë shpejt ndry-shon. Gruaja që nervo¬zo¬het nga një im-tësirë, ndaj edhe mendon se jeta në bash¬këshortësi nuk është e mundur, shumë shpejtë do të kërk¬ojë të shkurorëzohet.
Sipas së drejtës islame, burri jep mehr për kurorë. Ai bën edhe harxhime të tjera. Ashtu siç ekziston mehr muaxh-xhel (pagesë e menjëherëshme), ashtu ka edhe muexh-xhel (që pagohet në rast të shkurorëzimit ose vde¬kjes). Nëse gruaja që don të shkurorëzohet është shtatë-zane, burri pa¬guan alimentacion derisa të lind foshnja. Nëse fëmijës i du¬het taja, burri duhet të paguajë për të. Pra, burri ka obligime financiare për mirëmbajtjen e familjes sikur të ishte në kurorë. Siç s’është e drejtë që gruaja ta lidhë me obligime financiare burrin sipas tekeve të veta, ashtu, nuk është e drejtë e saj të veprojë në kokë të vet dhe të sillet pa përgjegjësi.
4) Shkurorëzimi me kërkesë vetëm të burrit:
Në të drejtën e vjetër turke dhe gjer-mane, si dhe në fazat e para të së drejtës romake (kurorëzimi me manus) e drejta e shkurorëzimit i takonte vetëm burrit. E njëjta situatë ishte edhe në të drejtën eg-jiptase dhe babilonase. Në të drejtën islame forma themelore e shkurorëzimit është kjo. Në Kur’an thuhet se lidhja e kurorës është në duar të bu¬rrit.  Në Kur’an, në ajetet që flasin për shku-rorëzimin, folja shkurorëzohem gjith-monë ka të bëjë me gjininë ma¬shku-llore. 
Kritikë: Burri, sipas natyrës, është më i kujdesshëm se gruaja, më gjakëftohtë. Konsekuencat e sjelljeve të veta i paramendon më mirë. Edhe në ku-rorëzim edhe në shkurorëzim, sipas të drejtës islame, burri ka obligime fi-nanciare. Burri që kërkon shkurorëzim, edhe gjatë shkurorëzimit edhe në ku-rorën e ardhshme ka shpenzime të ndry-shme. Me shkurorëzim, do ta shkatërrojë shtëpinë e vet, e fëmijët dhe punët shtëpiake do t’i lejë pasdore.
Burri mund të gabojë. Mund të shku-rorëzohet befas, pa pasur nevojë, me një vendim të papritur. Kur mendon se vazhdimi i një jete në kurorë është i rrezikshëm dhe kur vëren se dashuria dhe lidhjet me bashkëshorten janë dobësuar, atëherë do të shfrytëzojë autorizimin e vet për shkurorëzim. E përse gruaja të mos i ketë të drejtat e veta që, kur të vërejë të njëjtën gjë, të veprojë si burri? Është kjo pyetje, gjith-sesi me vend. Do të mundohemi t’u japim përgjigje në titujt që vijojnë: “Llojet e shkurorëzimit” dhe “Shkurorëzimi i gruas në këmbim me mehrin”.
Të përkujtojmë se individi në Islam është i rrethuar me obligime juridike dhe materiale. Obligimi më i madh është ai se një ditë do të përgjigjet para All-llahut për të gjitha ato që ka bërë. Individi është i bindur se ajo ditë do të vijë pat¬jetër. Faktikisht, kjo rrjedh nga bazat e imanit dhe pa të, nuk mund të jesh mu’min (besimtar). Kurora, është një e drejtë hyjnore midis njerëzve. Në Kur’anin Famëlartë kurorëzimi quhet “hududullah: kufinj që i cakton All-llahu”. Kjo shprehje theksohet shpesh-herë në ajetet që bëjnë fjalë për shku-rorëzimin dhe urdhërohet që këta kufinj të mos tejka¬lohen, e ata që i tejkalojnë trajtohen si zullum¬qarë. 
Disa shprehje që disa herë përsëriten janë si vijon: 
“...dhe keni frikë All-llahun, e dijeni se All-llahu është i Gjithëdijshëm për çdo send.” 
“...e kush i frikësohet All-llahut, Ai atij ia lehtëson punën”  
Në Kur’an shpallet gjithashtu se sa janë këshilluar ata njerëz që i besojnë All-llahut dhe Ditës së Gjykimit, të si-llen mirë me gratë me të cilat do të shkurorëzohen dhe të dëgjo¬jnë porosinë e All-llahut lidhur me këtë çështje. 
All-llahu i Lartësuar pa dyshim di më së miri për çdo punë të njeriut, për çështjen e shkurorëzimit thotë: 
“E kur t’i keni lëshuar gratë, dhe ato i afrohen afatit të tyre, a atëherë ose i mbani si duhet, ose i leni si duhet, e mos i mbani sa për t’i dëmtuar, e të bëheni të padrejtë. E kush bën atë, ai e ka dëmtuar vetvehten. Dispozitat e All-llahut mos i merrni për shaka.” 
Akademiku M. Reshid Belgesay, pas fjalës lidhur me autoritetin që i është dhënë burrit në shkurorëzim, në të dre-jtën islame, thotë: 
“Por në gjykimin që e solli e drejta islame, nuk i jepet shumë hapësirë keqpërdorimit në praksë, meqë parimet so¬ciale, etike dhe fetare që ishin më të fuqishme se ligjet për organizimin e marrëdhënieve familjare, llogarisnin se është mëkat dhe turp që burri ta lëshojë gruan pa arsye, e në anën tjetër, nëse ekzistonin arsye të rëndësishme, do ta de¬tyronin që të aprovojë kërkesën e gruas për shkuro¬rë¬zim.” 
Që të pengohet shfrytëzimi i autoritetit për shkurorëzim nga ana e burrit kundër gruas, janë marrë disa masa, në të drejtën islame. P.sh. nëse burri që gjendet para vdekjes e lëshon gruan dhe nëse vdes para se të përfun-dojë iddeti (koha që gruaja duhet të presë për rimartim pas shkurorëzimit id-deti varet nga situata, mund të zgjasë edhe tetë ose nëntë muaj) në këtë rast do të llogaritet se ai (burri) bën dredhi që gruan ta lë pa miras, dhe gruaja bëhet trashëgimtare. Në kësi lloj rastesh merret parasysh id¬deti më i gjatë se ai që u theksua (është ky në dobi të gruas për ta fituar trashëgiminë). Por, për të njëjtën kohë, nëse vdes gruaja e burri është ai që dëshiron të shkurorëzohet, atëherë burri nuk mund të jetë trashëgues i saj, pasi ai, duke e shfrytëzuar autoritetin e vet për shkurorëzim, e ka humbur të drejtën për trashëgim. 
Nga ky shpjegim i shkurtër, kuptohet se njeriu i cili i drejtohet Islamit dhe edukohet nga ai, është njeri i pjekur, i ndijshëm, i drejtë, i sinqertë dhe i ndërgjegjshëm në tërësinë e vet. Në ko-hën kur Islami praktikohej totalisht, njerëzit e këtillë ishin njerëz të rëndomtë nga rradhët e qytetarëve. Prandaj, nuk kemi të drejtë ta ngarkojmë e ta fajësojmë Is¬la¬min, për shkak të keqpërdorimeve dhe akteve të këqia që i bëjnë individët në shoqëritë që kanë ngelur prapa dhe janë ligështuar nga të gjitha palët e korruptuara si nga aspekti fe¬tar ashtu edhe në fusha tjera.
Autorizimi i gruas për shkurorëzim
Juristët e Islamit kanë argumentuar se e drejta e shkurorëzimit mund t’i jipet edhe gruas. Por, midis tyre, ka edhe mendime të ndryshme. Në kryerjen e ak-tit të kurorës, burri që ka autorizim për shkurorëzim, mund që gruas t’i jep të drejtë shkurorëzimi kur të dëshirojë vetë ajo. Kjo qu¬het “tefviz”. Burri mund ta japë këtë të drejtë edhe pas aktit të ku-rorëzimit. Ai do të përcaktojë dhe do të vërtetojë formën e shkurorëzimit dhe numrin e shprehjeve për shkurorëzim. Gruaja mund ta shfrytëzojë këtë të drejtë vetëm në kushte të caktuara. Burri nuk mund ta tërheq au¬torizimin që ia ka dhënë gruas. 
Por, as gruaja nuk duhet ta keqpërdor autorizimin për shkurorëzim. Pejgam-beri a.s. thotë: 
“Cilado grua që dëshiron të shku-rorëzohet pa nevojë, asaj do t’i jetë haram era e Xhennetit.” 

A mund t’i jepet autorizim 
shkurorëzimi personit të tretë
Burri që bartë të drejtën e shku-rorëzimit, mund të au¬torizojë për këtë të drejtë edhe ndonjë tjetër përveç gruas së vet. I autorizuari sillet sipas udhëzimeve të autor¬izimdhënësit. Burri edhe pse nuk mund ta tërheq autor¬izimin për shkuro-rëzi¬min e gruas, mund ta largojë per-sonin e tretë të auto¬ri¬zuar. 
A mundet personi i tretë, që burri nuk e ka autorizuar, të ketë autorizim për shkurorëzim? Më drejtë gjykatësi dhe arbitrat, a kanë të drejtë ta bëjnë shku-rorëzimin? Kur defi¬nohet dhe shpjegohet talaku (ndarja) në librat e së drejtës is¬lame, anulimi i kurorës përdoret në vend të shkuro¬rë¬zi¬mit.  Por kjo ndodh në raste të veçanta e të domosdoshme, si paraqitja e gruas tek gjykatësi për shkak të gabimeve dhe fajeve të burrit, ose aprovimi i Islamit nga gruaja e mos aprovimi nga burri. 
A janë të autorizuar arbitrat t’i shku-rorëzojnë bash¬këshortët midis të cilëve mbretëron disharmoni? Në re¬alitet, ata janë të njohur me pozitën e të dy palëve meqë janë nga familjet e tyre. Në këtë këshill familjar nuk ekzis¬ton frika e dal-jes së sekretit në shesh, si sekretet e ku-rorës, si ato të cilat duhet të shfaqen në gjyq. Por, shumica e drejtimeve ju¬ridike islame mendojnë se arbitrat kanë për detyrë vetëm të venë paqen, e nuk kanë autorizime për shkurorëzim, meqë ky autorizim i është dhënë në mënyrë të qartë burrit në ajetet dhe hadithet. Por, malikijtë ua prano¬jnë të drejtën e shku-rorëzimit edhe arbitërve. Në ajetin e sures en-Nisa, bëhet fjalë për caktimin e arbitërve nga ana e gjykatësit. Nëse arbitrat mendojnë se pajtimi është i pa-mundshëm, do të sjellin vendim për shkurorëzim, dhe ky vendim do të jetë valid. Taberiu, Ibën Kethiri dhe Shevkani, në tefsiret e tyre japin argu-mente të qarta të cilët do t’i aprovojnë mendimet e malikijve. Madje, Ibën Ke-thiri, vërteton se shumica e di¬jetarëve is-lam (xhumhuri) ka pranuar që vendimet e ar¬bitërve për shkurorëzim të jenë valid edhepse bashkëshortët nuk i kanë autori-zuar ata. 
Këtu qëndron edhe një çështje që du-het kushtuar vëmendje. Kryetari i shtetit Islam mund të lejojë që të bëhen disa punë e disa tjera t’i ndalojë që t’i mundësojë ca të mira për opinionin ose t’i evitojë ca të këqia. Duke u mbështetur në këtë parim, a mund të mirret e drejta për shkurorëzim nga burri ose a mund t’i japë një formë tjetër shkurorëzimit? Shikuar nga këndi i së drejtës islame përgjigjen duhet dhënë - jo. Meqë, kryetari i shtetit islam ka një autorizim të këtillë vetëm për çështjet për të cilat nuk ekziston gjykimi. Në Kur’an, marrja e një të drejte nga pro-nari i saj, e që është konstatuar nga argu-mente defini¬tive, do të thoshte anulim i atyre argumenteve. E këtë të drejtë nuk e gëzon asnjë qenie e gjallë. “Ku do të ketë rre¬belime kundër Krijuesit, aty nuk dëgjohen robërit e tij”, Është shpallur haptazi në Kur’an, se shkurorëzimi i takon burrit. Por, mund të intervenohet në këtë autorizim të burrit në kushte të caktuara, si ato të lartpërmendura. 
Llojet e shkurorëzimit
Në të drejtën islame, shkurorëzimi ndahet në disa forma. Këtu do të ndalemi në ndarjen e shkurorëzimit sipas kategorive. Kjo ndarje është ose “sunni” ose “bid’i”. Ndarja sunni është ajo që i përgjigjet sun¬netit. Këtu sunneti don të thotë “rrugë” që duhet ndjekur në shkurorëzim e që është urdhëruar nga ana e Zotit e nuk don të thotë sunnet, kryerja e së cilës ka shpërblim (sevap). Meqë shkurorëzimi është një akt që s’i sjell të mirë askujt, është i lejuar vetëm nga nevoja ose domosdoshmëria. Shku-rorëzimi bid’i, është ai që kryhet kundër rregullave të urdhëruara fetare dhe nuk i përgjigjet sunnetit. 
Ndarja sipas sunnetit
Shkurorëzimi është ndarje me gruan, me të cilën është hyrë në gjerdek, në periudhën e pastërtisë (periudhën e kaluar midis menstruacioneve), pe¬riudhë në të cilën nuk huhet në marrëdhënie seksuale me një talak. Nga marrëdhëniet që ekzistojnë midis bash¬këshortëve, ta-laku i dytë është në periudhën e dytë të pastrimit, ndërsa talaku i tretë dhe i fun-dit bëhet në periudhën e tretë të pas-trimit. Gjithashtu me nga një “rixh’i ta-lak” në tri periudhat e pas¬trimit, që zgjasin gati tre muaj, forma e shku-rorëzimit quhet “sunni hasen - shku-rorëzim i mirë sunni. Rixhi - talak, don të thotë talak ose ndarje nga e cila mund të hiqet dorë po u dëshirua kjo. Ekziston edhe një formë që quhet “sunni ah¬sen: shkurorëzimi më i mirë sunni”. Pas dhënies se një ta¬laku në një periudhë të pastrimit, duhet pritur që gruaja të pas-tro¬het pas tri menustracioneve, e mëpastaj të jipet talaku i dytë. Përsëri priten tre menustracione dhe jipet talaku i tretë. Normalisht, nuk hyhet në mar-rëdhënie seksuale de¬risa zgjat ky proces. Mënyra e këtillë e shkurorëzimit zgjat rreth nëntë muaj.
Talaku që nuk i përgjigjet 
sunnetit (bid’i)
Ky shkurorëzim është në kundërshtim me talakun sunni. Me një grua që është në gjerdek ose gjatë menustra¬cionit ose në një periudhë të pastrimit, nëse jepet talak, kjo është kundër sunnetit. Veç kësaj talaku bid’i, është ai talak që jipet më shumë herë në të njëjtën periudhë të menustra¬cionit ose atë të pastrimit.  Tani të flasim për rëndësinë e një ndar-jeje të këtillë.
All-llahu xh.sh. autorizimin për shku-rorëzim ia dha burrit dhe shpalli mënyrën si duhet të shfrytëzohet ky autor¬izim. Urdhërat e All-llahut për këtë çështje dety¬rojnë që ta¬laku të jetë sipas sunnetit.  I biri i ‘Umerit e shkurorëzoi gruan në periudhën e menstrua¬ci¬o¬nit, dhe kur ‘Umeri ia përshkroi situatën Pe-jgamberit a.s., ai udhëroi që të kthehet te gruaja sepse nuk e ka bërë shku-rorëzimin si¬pas sunnetit, dhe nëse dëshi-ron që rishtas ta shkurorëzojë, ta bëjë ashtu siç i përgjigjet sunnetit. 
Arsyeja që të mos mund të bëhet shkurorëzimi gjatë menstruacionit që, sipas talakut sunni është forma normale e shkurorëzimit në Islam, është era jo e këndshme që kundërmon nga trupi i saj, derisa ndodhin ca ndryshime në metabo-lizmin e gruas, dhe, për këtë shkak gjendja e gruas është jo e kënaqshme nga aspekti seksual. Ndaj, burri nuk është aq i kënaqur me gruan gjatë menustracionit dhe lehtë mund të shkurorëzohet.
Shkaku për moslejimin e shku-rorëzimit në një periudhë të pastrimit, kur është hyrë në marrëdhënie seksuale, është se burri, nuk do të jetë aq i dis-ponuar ndaj gruas. Pas marrëdhënieve, tek ai do të paraqitet njëfarë ftohje ndaj gruas dhe atëherë shumë shpejt mund të kërkohet shkurorëzimi. Duket se pskikisht është zgjedhur koha kur burri është më së shumti i dispon¬uar për gruan, ndaj është shkuar në pengimin e shkuro¬rë¬zi¬mit deri në një shkallë të mundshme.
Mënyra më e mirë e shkurorëzimit, që i përgjigjet sun¬netit, mund të bëhet gjatë rreth nëntë muajve. Derisa zgjat ky proces, burri, nëse dëshiron, mund të heq dorë nga shkurorëzimi dhe të kthe-het tek gruaja që të vazhdojë jetën bash-këshortore. Burri nuk mundet të japë as-një talak më tepër në një periudhë të pastrimit. Ja këtu takohemi me “rastin për t’u menduar, që është dobia e vetme e shkurorëzimit me anë të gjyqit. Kështu i japim pëgjigje pyetjes “mundësia që burri të shkurorëzohet me një vendim të paparamenduar mirë” që theksuam më lart në titullin “Llojet e shkurorëzimit”.
Imamët e medhhebeve u pajtuan se bid’i talaku është haram dhe rrebelim kundër vullnetit të All-llahut.  Ndaj, kthimi i burrit tek gruaja që e shku-rorëzoi me bid’i talak është farz sipas hanefijve dhe malikijve. Sipas këtyre të fundit, nëse nuk dëshiron të kthehet, do ta detyrojë gjyqi.  Nëse për¬sëri nuk dëshiron të kthehet gjykatësi do të ven-dosë për kthimin në emër të tij edhepse ai mund të presë gjobë me qëllim që burri të kthehet. Por, nëse talaku bid’i, edhe pse është haram, bëhet nga ana e burrit, edhe pse përfundon tri herë ta-laku, a do të jetë kjo valide? A do të re-alizohet kjo nga pikpamjet e së drejtës? Ta zbërthejmë këtë çështje në një mënyrë më të qartë: A është realizuar shkurorëzimi i bërë në një periudhë të pastrimit, në të cilën është bërë dashuri ose në një periudhë të menstruacionit, edhepse kjo është haram? Pastaj, a do të numërohet talaku i një njeriut një ose më tepër, sa e ka përsëritur, madje ky të ketë ndodhur në një periudhë të pastrimit, kur nuk është bërë marrëdhënie seksuale?
Prej kohës së as’habëve dhe tabiinëve deri në ditët tona, thuaja të gjithë juristët islamikë mendojnë se, edhepse është haram talaku bid’i, ai përsëri bëhet. Këtu vërejmë edhe një herë se në të drejtën islame, obligimet materiale kompletohen me detyrime shpirtërore dhe se bashkohen të drejtat që i takojnë All-llahut dhe ato që u tako¬jnë njerëzve. Autorizimi për shkurorëzim është tek burri, edhepse është bid’i, burri e shfrytëzon autorizimin e vet. Vetëm një cilësi që i shtohet mënyrës së shfrytëzimit të këtij autorizimi (që ai shkurorëzim është bid’i) këtë e ka vënë në haram. Por, kjo cilësi nuk e anulon të drejtën e tij dhe as vlefshmërinë. I gjason kjo, faljes në një copë toke që është grabitur në mënyrë të padrejtë nga të tjerët, ose tregëtisë së njeriut pas ezanit të namazit të xhumasë edhepse atij i është farz namazi i xhumasë. Edhepse është haram edhe plaçkitja e tokës së huaj edhe tregëtia gjatë faljes së xhumasë, këto juridikisht janë të lejuara.
Në realitet Ibën Tejmije, Ibën Kajjim, Ibën Hazm, Shevkani dhe disa shkencëtarë tjerë, dhe, ca shkencëtarë egjiptas të kohës së fundit si Amed Shakir, vërtetojnë se juridikisht nuk është realizuar shkurorëzimi bid’i. Me siguri, me ndikimin e këtij drejtimi shkencor në ligjin për të drejtat person-ale (ahvali shahsije) që u soll nga shteti egjiptas në vitin 1929 nr. 25, parashi-kohet se do të numërohet vetëm një ta-lak nëse në të njëjtën kohë janë dhënë dy ose tre talakë. (Neni 3)
Por, kjo gjë që rrjedh nga kohërat e vjetra, me argu¬mente të fuqishme është hedhur, dhe nga pikëpajmet shken¬core ngeli vetëm, si mendim i disa personave. Një vepër e rëndësishme është “El-ishfak ala ahkami’t-talak” e Zahid el-Kevtheriut, i cili nuk e pranon veprën “Nizamu’t-talak” të egjiptasit Kadi Ah-med Shakir dhe të përkrahësve të tij. I ndjeri, profesori Kamil Miras, thotë se ky, mendimi i dytë, në pikëpamje shken-core është shumë i dobët.  Veç këtyre, tema jonë e ruan cilësinë, të jetë një çështje për të cilën du¬het menduar, çështje kjo që ka të bëjë me fatin dhe unitetin e familjes.
Disa çështje të rëndësishme
Njeriu duhet të jetë mendjehollë edhe në moshën e pas¬pubertetit që të mund të jetë i pjekur për ndalesat dhe urdhërat e fesë Islame. Një gjë relevante që kërkohet në tubimet dhe në sjelljet e përgjegjësitë është nijjeti (qëllimi), për të cilin flet edhe hadithi që është njëri ndër parimet më të forta të fesë Islame e që përmendet në hadithet që përcillen nga i Dërguari a.s.: 
“Veprat maten nga nijeti. Secilit do t’i jepet ajo që e meriton sipas nije-tit.”  
Pas thek¬simit të këtyre bazave, të ndalemi në disa çështje më të rëndësishme:
1. Nuk është valid shkurorëzimi i të çmendurit si dhe i njeriut që vuan nga skleroza. Shkurorëzimin që e kanë kryer ata, me ligj llogaritet sikur të mos jetë bërë, meqë nijjeti (qëllimi dhe dëshira) ka munguar tek ata.
2. Shkurorëzimi me dhunë dhe me detyrim. Hanefijtë mendojnë se shku-rorëzimi në këtë mënyrë është valid. Ndërsa sipas shafiijve, ky shkurorëzim nuk është valid. Kështu mendojnë edhe malikijtë dhe hanbelijtë, meqë sipas të drejtës nuk mund të ketë vlerë, pasi që është bërë nga frika, pa qëllim e dëshirë (nijjet) të njeriut.
Në fazën e parë të Islamit, idhujtarët i torturonin musli¬manët që i zinin. U ka-noseshin me vdekje dhe i detyronin të shprehen kundër fesë Islame. Ammari r.a., e ëma dhe i ati i të cilit ishin vrarë para syve të tij, nën ndikimin e këtyre tor¬turave, që ta shpëtojë jetën e vet, ua plotësoi dëshirën mushrikëve. Por, në rastin e parë, pas shpëtimit nga duart e tyre, shkoi tek i Dërguari a.s. dhe ia shpjegoi tërë ngjarjen. Kështu, më pastaj zbriti ajeti 106 i sures en-Nahl. Në këtë ajet theksohet se nuk do ta dëmtojë askë që do të jetë i de¬tyruar që me dhunë të flasë kundër All-llahut xh.sh., nëse e ka zemrën të mbushur me iman dhe me të është i qetësuar. Kur imani nuk është i dëmtuar nën dhunën dhe detyrimin, në analogji me këtë nuk është valid as shkurorëzimi. Në Turqi, në kohën e Sultan Reshatit, ligji për të drejtën famil¬jare theksonte se “talaku i bërë me anë të dhunës nuk është valid.” (Neni 105)
3. Talaku i pijanecit: Nuk është valid shkurorëzimi që është bërë nën ndikimin e mjeteve për dehje që nuk janë të nda-luara me fenë, siç është mjalti. Me për-dorimin e mjeteve për të cilat nuk e din se do të bëjnë të dehur ose me de¬tyrimin e përdorimit të tyre, shkurorëzimi s’do të vlejë, meqë njeriu i dehur, përkohësisht është si i çmendur. Atyre, që mendja dhe drejtpeshimi nuk u janë në rregull, as aktet nuk u janë juridikisht të drejta. A do të vlejë shkurorëzimi për një njeri që me dëshirë të vetë është dehur, gjë kjo që në pikëpamje fetare është e ndaluar? Një grup tabiinësh, Imam Ebu Hanife, Imam Maliku, Imam Shafiu, një shkurorëzim të këtillë e llogarisin si të drejtë, ose thënë ndryshe, legal. Përkundër kësaj Osmani, Kerhi nga hanefijtë sipas rivajetit nga Ibën Abbasi, Tahaviu, Imam Zuferi, Muhammed b. Se¬leme si dhe sipas një transmetimi të Imam Ahmedit, nuk e llogarisin shkurorëzimin e njeriut të de-hur si shkurorëzim valid. Në nenin 104 të ligjit për të drejtën familjare thekso-het e njëjta gjë. Ibën Tejmijje, Ibën Kajjim, Ibën Hazm dhe Shevkani janë të të njëjtit mendim.
4. Shkurorëzimi në gjendje të zemëruar: Është valid shkurorëzimi që njeriu e bën në gjendje të zemëruar me ose pa të drejtë, por nëse nuk e ka hum-bur vetëdijen nga ky zemërim i butë. Por, nëse zemërimi është i madh, nëse ai flet pa lidhje si i dehur, njeriut të këtillë nuk i pranohet shkurorëzimi, meqë në atë moment as mendja dhe as sjelljet e tij nuk bëhen me dëshirën e vërtetë të tij.
Profesori Kamil Miras, pas shqyrtimit të çështjes, shku¬ro¬rëzimi me dhunë, në gjendje të dehur, dhe shkuro¬rëzimi me zemërim, thotë kështu: 
“Do të jetë akt në kufinjë shkencor, që të shërohet një plagë sociale në botën islame, duke thënë: Asnjë shkuro¬rëzim nuk vlen dhe duhet të vazhdojë jeta fa-miljare.”
Duke e aprovuar situatën e një njeriu i cili para sho¬qërisë do t’i shprehë me një fjalë të tre talakët në një krizë nervore, nëse ai pranon se kjo fjalë e nxjerrur nga goja e tij është si fjalë e një të çmenduri, e thënë pa dëshirën e tij, pa vetëdijen e tij, i shqetësuar, në kushte që këtë ta përsërisë para opinionit, kjo gjë don të thotë se ato fjalë nuk merren parasysh dhe jeta familjare vazhdon. 
5. Shkurorëzimi për shkak të gabi-meve: Njëri ndër kushtet e shkurorëzimit është ekzistimi i qëllimit që shpre¬het talaku (dëshira për t’u ndarë) nga ana e bashkëshortit. Shkurorizimi nuk do të bëhet me një shprehje të gabuar, duke dashur të thuhet diçka tjetër. Në ajete dhe hadithe është shpallur se robi nuk është përgjegjës për punët e bëra gabimisht ose në harresë. 
Shkurorëzimi i shprehur me tallje është valid, sipas hanefijve dhe shafiijve. Pasi nuk ekziston arsye që të vërteto¬het një shkurorëzim i këtillë, nuk mund të ketë tallje dhe argëtime në çështje të këtilla serioze, siç është talaku. Ndërsa Imam Maliku dhe Ahmedi thanë se nuk është valid, sepse s’ka pasë për këtë një nijet serioz. 

Shkurorëzimi i gruas 
në këmbim me mehrin e vet
Nëse burri mendon se s’është i mun-dur vazhdimi i kurorës, mund ta përfun-dojë atë, që don të thotë do ta shfrytëzojë të drejtën për shkurorëzim. Por, a ka gruaja, vallë të njëjtën të drejtë, kur të bindet se nuk është e mun-dur jeta bashkëshortore? Këtu takohemi me “muhalaa” në të drejtën islame. Hul ose muhalaa është shkurorëzimi i gruas në këmbim me mall... Mehri që gruaja e fitoi gjatë aktit të kurorëzimit prej bash-këshortit të saj, mësuam se i takon vetëm asaj. Burri asgjë nuk mund të marrë nga ai. Gruaja mund të kërkojë shkurorëzim, kur të bindet se nuk ka fare mundësi për vazhdimin e jetës bash-këshortore, duke i dhënë një pjesë të mehrit ose krejt atë burrit të vet. Nëse mirret vesh me burrin, shkurorë¬zimi është valid. Sipas malikijve, nëse gruaja nuk mund të jetojë më me burrin dhe, nëse paraqitet te gjykatësi për shkurorëzim, ky do të vendosë për shkurorëzim, me kusht që ajo t’i japë burrit një pjesë ose tërë mehrin. 
Sipas shpalljes në Kur’an nuk është hallall që burrat t’a marrin mehrin nga gratë. Atëherë kur u ka humbur shpresa që t’i plotësojnë dispozitat e kurorës, shkurorë¬zimi nuk është mëkat as për njërën nga palët.  Gruaja e Thabit b. Kajsit, nga as’habët, erdhi te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe tha: 
-O i Dërguar i All-llahut, s’kam asgjë kundër be¬simit dhe natyrës së burrit tim, por nuk po mundem ta du-roj (ta dashuroj). Si një muslimane, nuk dëshiroj të jem shpirtligë (frikësohem nga mosplotësimi i obligimeve të mia ndaj tij, meqë assesi nuk mund ta dashu-roj). Mu¬hamedi a.s. i tha: 
-A dëshiron t’ia kthesh kopshtin e tij (që ta kishte dhënë si mehr)- dhe kur u përgjegj ajo:
-Po, - Pejgamberi a.s. i urdhëroi bur-rit të saj: 
-Pranoje kopshtin dhe shku-rorëzohu”. 
Po qe shkaku i shkurorëzimit muha-laa, ose nëse mos¬marrëveshja ka filluar nga ana e burrit, ai duhet të ndahet pa e marrur mehrin. Po nëse e ka gruaja, burri do ta shkuro¬rë¬zojë pa marrë më shumë nga mehri, sa e ka cak¬tuar ai vetë gjatë kurorëzimit.
Është haram që burri ta detyrojë gruan të kërkojë shkurorëzim me qëllim të këmbimit me mall e as ta keqtra¬jtojë. Sipas hanbelijve, një muhalaa e këtillë nuk është valide.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*V.
Ç’është hul-le (tahlil)*

Shkurorëzimi absolut do të bëhet kur të shkëputen tri lidhjet (tre shprehjet e talakut), që llogariten se ishin midis bashkëshortëve. Pas kësaj, për njëri tjetrin, gruaja dhe burri janë të huaj. Si-pas të drejtës islame, këta nuk mirren rishtas.
Të përmendim edhe një herë se në Is-lam kurora the¬melohet në bazë të dashurisë dy palëshe, të paqës dhe mirëkuptimit. Kurora e përkohshme nuk është valide. Qëllimi i kurorës është bashkësia familjare, kujdesi ndaj fëmi-jëve, çështje këto që i respekton Islami. Çiftet që bëjnë shkurorëzim, na realitet e braktisin begatinë e kurorës, duke mos i marrë parasysh qëllimet e larta të saj. Si dënim për këtë, ata nuk mund të ku-rorëzohen përsëri. Martesa e sërishme midis palëve të njëjta, pas shku-rorëzimit, pa kurrfarë pengese, do të smadhonte numrin e shkuro¬rë¬zi¬meve. Palët mund të shkurorëzohen për ndonjë arsye të vogël, duke menduar se mund të merren përsëri pasi të pendohen. Me kohë ata kanë krijuar familje, kanë provuar njëri tjetrin e në fund janë shkurorëzuar, duke men¬duar se nuk mund ta vazhdojnë jetën bashkëshortore. Tani nuk është me vend martesa e sërishme e palëve të njëjta, para se të fitojnë edhe një përvojë, dhe para se të “piqen” edhe pak.
Në të drejtën bashkëkohore, gjykatësi do t’ia pengojë martesën për një kohë të caktuar, palës fajtore për shkurorëzim një ose dy vjet. 
Por, burri që është shkurorëzuar nga gruaja, duke e shfrytëzuar autorizimin e vet, nuk mund të marrë të njëjtën grua përsëri.
Por, nëse gruaja martohet me një burrë tjetër qoftë edhe një ditë, pasi të ndahet prej tij, ose ai vdes, pas pritjes së id¬detit të duhur, mundet ta marrë bash-këshortin e parë. Në Kur’an thuhet: 
“E në qoftë se ai (burri) e lëshon atë (për herë të tretë), pas atij (lëshimi) nuk i lejohet më që ta kurorëzojë, derisa të martohet ajo për një burrë tjetër. E nëse ai (burri i dytë) e lëshon atë, atëherë për ata të dy, poqese mendojnë se do t’i zbatojnë dispozitat e All-llahut, nuk ka pengesa të rikthehen (në bashkëshortësi). Këto janë dispozitat të All-llahut që ia sqarojnë një popullit që kupton.” 
Sipas këtij ajeti, gruaja e shkurorëzuar tri herë nga ana e burrit (me tre talakë), do t’i jetë hallall të njëjtit njeri vetëm pas kurorës me një njeri tjetër. Pra martesa e gruas së ndarë me burrë tjetër do ta bëjë martesën me burrin e parë hallall.

Mendimet e juristëve Islam 
lidhur me hul-len
Ajeti që e cekem më lartë, flet qartë se në të drejtën is¬lame gruaja që është është ndarë nga burri, do të jetë hul-le nëse ndahet nga burri i dytë dhe përsëri mund të mirret me burrin e parë. Së pari të përmendim disa hadithe lidhur me këtë çështje. Abdullah b. Mes’udi thotë: 
“I Dërguari i All-llahut e mallkon atë që bën hul-le dhe për të cilin bëhet hul-le.”  
E i Dërguari a.s. thotë: 
“Dëshironi t’ju lajmëroj kush është cjap i hua¬zuar?” kur i thanë - po, o i Dërguar i All-llahut, ai shtoi: -Është njeriu që bën hul-le. Atij që bën hul-le dhe për atë për të cilin bëhet hul-le, All-llahu le t’i mallkojë.”  
Hazreti ‘Umeri ka thënë: 
“Nëse më sjellin dikë që bën hul-le, dhe atë njeri të cilit i bëhet hul-le, do t’i dënoj me vdekje duke i qëlluar me gurë.”
E pyetën Abdullah b. ‘Umerin: 
Nëse një tjetër e merr gruan e njëjtë përkohësisht, që t’i bëhet hallall atij që e ka lëshuar por që është pen-duar, ç’duhet të bëjë? E ai u përgjegj kështu: Që të dy janë prostitutë bile edhe nëse jetojnë njëzet vjet ba¬shkë.  
Iu drejtua edhe një pyetje së cilës i dha këtë përgjigje: 
Një kurorëzim i këtillë, artificial, nuk do të jetë i pranueshëm, për gruan dhe nuk do t’ia bëjë hallall bu¬rrit të parë. Këto punë ne i llogarisnim si zi-na në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. 
Nga shpjegimet e deritanishme, kup-tohet se kurorëzimi në mënyrë artifi-ciale, dhe me tahlil është haram, i ndaluar. Ç’mund të jetë punë më e keqe se ajo që e ka mallkuar i Dërguari a.s.?
Në vazhdim t’i shqyrtojmë mendimet e medhhebeve:
Të gjithë juristët ndajnë mendimin se gruaja që nuk ka hyrë në gjerdek me burrin e dytë ose nëse vdes ai para se të shkurorëzohen, nuk do të mundet të ri-martohet me burrin e parë.  Medhhebet janë bashkuar rreth mendimit se një grua e martuar nuk do t’i bëhet hallall burrit të parë edhepse është dhënë kusht për hul-le gjatë kurorëzimit të saj të dytë, edhe sikur të ishte thënë kjo gjë s’është valide për drejtësinë, meqë kjo është një dredhi. Nuk ndryshon nga kurora e përkohshme. E kurora e përkohshme sipas mendimit të përgjithshëm është kurorë e rrejshme, jo e drejtë.  Sipas juristëve malikij dhe hanbelij, kurora është valide, nëse nijet për hul-le pati nga dy palët, edhepse kjo nuk u theksua gjatë kurorëzimit.  Sipas Imamit Shafi, si dhe një rivajeti nga Ebu Hanife, akti i bërë me kusht që mos të theksohet tahlili, është valid pa marrë parasysh ç’nijet do të ketë. Pas gjerdekut, burri, po të dëshirojë mund të vazhdojë të jetojë me gruan, e po deshti, mund ta lëshojë atë. Në mendime të këtilla dominon parimi që të jipet gjykim vetëm për situatën që duket edhe nuk mirret para¬sysh nijeti. Kjo don të thotë se kur një proces i tillë do të shtrohet para gjykatësit, ai do t’i shikojë argumentet mate¬riale dhe do të vendos se kurorëzimi është i shëndoshë, nëse në aktin e kurorëzimit nuk është vënë kusht për tahlil. Gjykatësi nuk është përgje¬gjës për zbulimin e qëllimeve që dy palët i fshehin në zemër. Por, Imami Muhammed dhe Ebu Jusufi nga hanefijtë, mendo¬jnë se nuk është valide kurora me qëllme të hul-les madje edhe nëse ekzison vetëm nijeti. Në realitet, një e thënë që vjen nga Ebu Hanife, e thotë gati të njëjtën gjë - se një kurorë e këtillë nuk do të ishte e shëndoshë. Sipas një të thëne të tretë, Imami Azam, thotë se kurora është e shën¬doshë, por kushti për hul-le është i padrejtë. 
Rezyme
Në të drejtën islame, e drejta e ndarjes normale është pranuar për burrin. Por, janë marrë masa të ndryshme që të mos shfrytëzohet kjo e drejtë pa nevojë ose të bëhet me tri¬llime të ndryshme. Njëra ndër këto masa, është ndalimi i martesës së sërishme me gruan e shkurorëzuar. Por, mund të martohen përsëri nëse gruaja martohet me një burrë të dytë dhe nëse ndahet nga ai, ose ai vdes. Pas kalimit nëpër një fazë të këtillë të përvojës, pas të menduarit të gjatë dhe “vendimit për mbrojtjen e bashkësisë bashkëshortore martesa ndërmjet tyre bëhet e lejuar.”  Por, nëse ndodh që kurora e dytë e gruas të shkurorëzuar të jetë me një ujdi (muvazaa), dredhi dhe kurorëzim artifi-cial, kjo do të jetë “tahlil” (hul-le). I Dërguari a.s. i ka mallkuar ata njerëz që bëjnë hul-le. Atë që bën hul-le e ka quajtur “cjap i huazuar, njeri i mallkuar.” ‘Umeri dhe i biri i tij Abdul-lahu, e kanë pranuar hul-len si zina dhe thanë se dënim të njëjtë do të aplikojnë për të. Edhe drejtimet juridike, me shumë argu¬mente, kanë prurë vendim se hul-le është haram, dhe kanë dhënë mendime të ndryshme nga pikëpamja e argumenteve materiale me të cilat do të merret gjykatësi, e këto nuk e ndryshojnë faktin se hul-le është haram. 
Veç kësaj, sipas të drejtës islame, një grua e ndarë nga burri duhet të presë id-det para se të ketë të drejtë të marto¬het me një burrë tjetër. Një pritje e këtillë zgjat mesatarisht tre muaj (tri periudha pastrimi). Nëse gruaja është shtatëzane, duhet të pres deri në lindje të fëmijës.  Ndaj nëse dëshirohet të shkatërrohet kjo formë e mallkuar e shkurorëzimit, duhet pritur pas ndarjes me burrin e parë tre muaj, dhe ndarjes nga burri i dytë, përsëri tre e më shumë muaj, e më pastaj mund të bëhet martesa me burrin e parë. S’është puna për një natë, siç mendojnë disa. Veç kësaj nuk numërohet ku-rorëzim vetëm një akt, ose ngelja vetë në dhomë për disa orë. Kushti kryesor është që burri i dytë të mos jetë impotent, fëmijë, plak ose i sëmurë. Në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s., një grua që dëshironte t’i kthehet burrit të parë, për shkak të moskënaqjes me burrin e dytë, nga i Dërguari i All-llahut nuk e fitoi lejen. E këtu nuk është fjala për ndonjë dredhi të saj, por e tërë kjo mbështetet në mos kënaqjen seksuale nga burri i dytë.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*VI.
Gruaja në trashëgimi*

“Meshkujve u takon pjesë nga pasuria që e lënë prin¬drit e të afërmit (pas vdekjes), edhe femrave ju takon pjesë nga ajo që lënë prindërit, le të jetë pak ose më shumë ajo që lënë, ju takon pjesë e caktuar (nga Zoti). 
Kur’ani (4): 7
Trashëgimia dhe gruaja para Islamit
Tek egjiptasit e vjetër edhe vajzat edhe djemtë bara¬bartë i trashëgonin etërit e tyre. E djalit më të madh i tak-onte pak më shumë.  Sipas ligjeve të Hamu¬rabit, pasuria e babait ndahej midis djemve ndërsa vajzat nuk mund të trashëgonin gjë.  Në të drejtën kineze, nga fillimi, vajzat nuk mund të trashëgonin. Më pastaj u bë një ndry-shim me të cilin vajzave u pranohej kjo e drejtë, po s’kishte trashëgimtarë nga meshkujt. Trashëgimia nuk bartej në prindët e të ndjerit.  Tek japonezët, djemt e trashëgonin nga një e vajzat nga gjysmë pjese.  Në të drejtën e vjetër brahmane, djemtë merrnin pjesë të bara-barta të trashë¬gi¬mi¬së, por djali i madh merrte diç më tepër. Vajzat nuk kishin të drejtë trashëgimie.  Në të drejtën e vjetër iraniane, djemtë dhe vajzat e pamartuara pa testament tra¬shë¬gonin pjesë të barabarta.
Për vajzat e martuara, paja që e mer-rnin nga babai, llogaritej një pjesë e trashëgimisë. 
Në të drejtën romake, nëpërmjet të testamentit pas¬uria ndahej midis trashëgimtarëve legal. Vajzat dhe djemtë me¬rrnin pjesë të barabarta.  E drejta e trashëgimisë he¬breje, vajzat totalisht i shmangte nga trashëgimia.  Por, sipas gjykimeve të Dhiatës së Vjetër: 
“Nëse dikush vdes dhe pas vetes lë një djalë, vajzat nuk mund të jenë trashëgimtare. Por, nëse nuk lë djalë pas, atëherë trashëgimia hidhet në vaj-zat.  
Por, vajza që merr trashëgim nga i ati, s’mund të mar¬tohet me njerëz të tjerë veç atyre nga farefisi, meqë nuk le-johet që trashëgimia nga një fis të kalojë në tjetër. Çdo fis duhet të mbajë trashëgiminë e paraardhësve të tyre (gjyshërve, stërgjyshërve etj.)” 
Para Islamit, tek arabët, ata që nuk ishin të aftë të bar¬tin armën, fëmijët e vegjël dhe gratë që s’ishin në gjendje ta mbrojnë vendin, nuk mund të ishin trashëgimtarë. Pronësia e të ndjerit duhej të trashëgohej nga mashkulli (burri) më i afërt, që mundej të luftojë. 
Gruaja në të drejtën trashëgimtare islame
Islami, me ajetin e 7 të sures en-Nisa i shpëtoi fëmijët e vegjël si dhe gratë nga një padrejtësi e madhe - ngelja pa të drejtën e trashëgimisë. Si mund të jenë trashëgimtarë burrat ashtu mund të jenë edhe gratë. Në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. gratë dhe dy vajzat e Sa’d b. Rebias që ra martir në Uhud, erdhën para të Dër-guarit a.s. dhe i thanë:
-O i Dërguar i All-llahut, këto janë të bijat e Sa’dit. Babai i tyre ra martir në luftën e Uhudit, e xhaxhai i tyre ua ka grabitur pasurinë dhe nuk u ka lënë asgjë. Këto vajza nuk mund të martohen pa kurrfarë prone. Pejgamberi a.s. u përgjegj: 
-All-llahu për këtë gjë do të na shpallë gjykimin e vet. Më pastaj zbriti ajeti mbi trashëgiminë. 
Kur zbriti ajeti për trashëgiminë dhe i caktoi fëmijët dhe prindërit për trashëgimtarë, muslimanët duke i parë tendencat e përgjithshme në shoqërinë e vet deri në atë kohë edhe tek vendet fqinje, u çuditën shumë, bile edhe u bren¬gosën. Si mund t’i jepet gruas një e katërta ose një e teta pjesë, vajzës një e dyta pjesë, madje edhe djali i vogël të gëzojë trashëgiminë. Askush nga ata nuk dilte që të luftojë kundër armikut dhe të fitojë pre lufte.  Kjo tregon madhësinë dhe rëndësinë e revolucionit që e bëri Islami li¬dh¬ur me trashëgiminë.
Sistemi i ndarjes dy me një
Sipas ajeteve që bëjnë fjalë për trashëgiminë, rrugët themelore të trashëgimisë (trashëgimia nga prindërit, nga bashkëshorti ose bashkëshortja), një burrë merr sa dy gra. Një ndarje e këtillë dy me një i zmadhoi kritikat e atyre që thonë se Islami gratë i pranon si “gjysmë krijesa” të parëndësishme. Para se të shpjegojmë arsyen e kësaj çështjeje të rëndësishme, duhet të theksojmë një gjë që do t’i ndriçojë të gjitha vështirësitë që do të dalin para nesh.
Shkencëtarët Islam, thonë se do të na çuditte ajo sikur t’i analizonim gjykimet e fesë Islame nga lëmenjë të ndry¬shëm duke zgjeruar disa prej tyre dhe t’i shqyrtojmë të nxjerrura jashtë sistemit të përgjithshëm. Si s’mundemi ta monto-jmë një pjesë të orës së murit në orën e dorës, ashtu nuk mundemi ta shqyrtojmë vetëm të drejtën islame, në krahasim me sistemet tjera juridike dhe prob-lematikën e gjykimeve islame vetëm brenda në sistem, por duhet bërë krakasime me ndonjë sistem tjetër. Ky është një parim i përgjithshëm. Pa qenë të njohtuar sa duhet për institucionin - familje, në të drejtën islame, nuk do të mund të kuptonim as parimin 
“Pjesa e një burri është sa pjesa e dy grave”. 
Më pastaj, çështjet tjera siç janë: Shkurorëzimi, poligamia, mbulesa, pros-tituciuoni janë të ngjajshme. Të nënvizojmë se problemet sociale që paraqiten në shoqërinë, ku nuk është aplikuar Islami (si një tërësi e bazave të be¬simit, gjykimet e ibadetit dhe moralit), nëse nuk mund të evitohen me vendime e formulime të veçanta, për një gjendje të këtillë nuk mund të fajësohet dhe përgjigjet feja Islame. Në veprën e vet të titu¬lluar “Huxh-xhetu’llahu’l baliga” Shahu Velijullah ed-Di¬hlevi (fq. 671 dhe vazhdimi) ku i numëron bazat e të drejtës së trashëgimit në Islam, shënon edhe këtë: tërë puna dhe mundi i njeriut në botë, është që të kujdeset dhe të rritë një zëvendës (pasardhës) që do ta mbaj vendin pas tij dhe do t’ia trashëgojë emrin dhe gjininë (fisin).
Kjo për të, është një dëshirë e përher-shme. Siç dihet, as gruaja, as vajza, as motra nuk mund ta ruajnë fisin dhe em-rin familjar. Këtë mund ta bëjë djali, e ndoshta edhe vëllau. Gruaja, mundet që, pas vdekjes së burrit të marto¬het me ndonjë burrë tjetër. Edhe vajzat edhe motrat do të martohen dhe do ta vazhdo-jnë fisin tjetër. Vetëm djali është ai që do ta vazhdojë rendin dhe punën e bërë me nder e djersë të të ndjerit dhe do ta bartë emrin e babait. Për këtë arsye i jipet pjesa më e madhe që të mos dëmtohet rendi i formuar ju¬ridikisht dhe dëshirat e pronarit, respektivisht të të ndjerit, Në Islam, trashëgimia është caktuar sipas nevo¬jave dhe përgjegjësisë së invdividëve. Kështu, trashëgimia prej bashkëshortit në bashkëshortin ose nga prindërit në fëmijë, faktor kryesor i ndarjes së saj është parimi - një burrit sa dy pjesë të grave.
a) Nëse vajza s’është e martuar, është vetëm një njeri. Përveç personalitetit të vet, s’ka kë të mbikëqyrë tjetër. Po qe e martuar, detyra e burrit të saj është që t’ia plotësojë të gjitha nevojat, jo vetëm asaj por edhe fëmijëve të vet. Por, për këtë gjë kemi folur më parë. Më pastaj, kur të marto¬het, do të merr mehrin dhe shumë dhurata tjera. Po u bë fjalë për vëllain që do të merr dy fish më tepër, ai është ose i martuar ose do të martohet. Në të dyja rastet është përgjegjës t’i shi-kojë shumë anëtarë dhe të kujdeset për ta, ose, së paku duhet të kujdeset për veten dhe bash¬këshorten. Kur të mar-tohet, ai do të japë mehrin dhe do të ketë shpenzime tjera. Malli, gruas së martuar nuk do t’i zvogëlohet fare, madje, me autorizimin që i është dhënë nga e drejta islame, duke qarkulluar kapitali i saj, ai edhe do të smadhohet. Nga ana tjetër alimentcioni, po pati nevojë për të, është në kurriz të burrit. Ndërsa vëllau do të shpenzojë trashëgiminë e ngelur nga ba-bai, që të kujdeset për fëmijët e vet. Veç kësaj, motra e pamartuar, po s’mundi të kalojë me trashëgiminë që ia ka lënë ba-bai, do të ketë ndihmë nga i vëllai.
b) E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për gruan që ka trashëguar bashkëshortin. Nëse ajo ngel vejushë, do të jetë vetëm një individ dhe mund të jetojë me trashëgiminë që e ka marrë nga burri, madje ndodh që të trashëgojë edhe nga prindërit. Nëse martohet rishtazi kësaj radhe për nevojat e saja do të kujdeset burri i ardhshëm.
Duket qartë se në një sistem të këtillë, u është dhënë kujdes i duhur obligimeve.
Barabarësia midis gruas dhe burrit, që qartë duket në disa situata, përveç këtyre dy rrugëve themelore të trashëgimisë, vërteton se gruaja në trashëgimi nuk llogaritet si “e parëndësishme, gjysma e burrit.” 
“Në qoftë se ai (i vdekuri) ka vëllezër, nënës së tij i takon vetëm një e gjashta.”  
“Në qoftë se (i vdekuri) është mash-kull ose femër, e trashëgohet nga ndonjë i largët, pasi nuk ka as prindër as fëmijë por ka një vëlla ose një motër (nga nëna), atëherë secilit prej tyre u takon një e gjashta”  
Në këto dy raste, marrin pjesë të barabarta edhe babai edhe nëna që janë grua e burrë, madje edhe vëllau edhe mo¬tra nga e njëjta nënë. Nuk ka ndry-shim midis tyre. Por, kjo s’është rruga kryesore e trashëgimisë. Gruaja nëse llogaritej abso¬lutisht si gjysma e burrit, në këtë rast duhej të merrte gjysmën e pjesës në krahasim me burrin.
Ajetet që flasin për trashëgimi, në Kur’anin Famëlartë, përfundojnë kështu; 
“Këto janë (dispozita) të caktuara prej All-llahut. Kush i bindet All-llahut (urdhërave të tij) dhe të dër¬guarit të Tij, atë e dërgon në Xhennete, nën të cilët burojnë lu¬menj. Aty do të jenë përgjithmonë. E ky është shpëtim i madh.”

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

Libri i dytë


*GRUAJA DHE SHOQËRIA*

PJESA E PARË
MBULESA - PROSTITUCIONI
I. Mbulimi
II. Prostitucioni
III. Masat e Islamit për ta penguar prostitucionin
IV. Dënimi për prostitucion.

----------

